#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-08
<mR0> how to set up HP Deskjet D1360 on ubuntu?
<cprofitt> mR0: what have you tried so far?
<cprofitt> and is this a network or direct attach printer?
<mR0> I Downloaded hplip-3.10.9.run & install it. but I got this "Creating directory hplip-3.10.9
<mR0> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 8a62c60a7fb2e55894cdfcef65623029 is different from a3be994a5788a540f4a14a42fc6c401b"
<mR0> dirrect printer
<cprofitt> sounds like the download did not come down properly
<cprofitt> if the MD5 hash is off I would try downloading it again
<mR0> cprofitt: oke, I'll try again...
<mR0> thanks for ur info..
<cprofitt> but have you tried adding it via System | Administration | Printing
<cprofitt> The driver might already be there
<mR0> yes, but no printer found
<cprofitt> is the printer turned on and hooked in via USB?
<mR0> yes
<cprofitt> hmm... that is odd
<mR0> It already turned on
<cprofitt> it should detect it even if it does not have a driver
<cprofitt> do you know how to open a terminal?
<mR0> yes
<mR0> then
<mR0> ?
<cprofitt> do the following command
<mR0> oke
<cprofitt> lsusb
<cprofitt> and look for a device that would be your printer
<mR0> yes I got it my deskjet
<mR0> then?
<cprofitt> so it is seeing the printer in the terminal...
<cprofitt> ok... then I would try to download that file again
<cprofitt> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-install-hp-printer-driver-onto-ubuntu-10-10.html
<mR0> yes it it show me my printer on Bus 005
<cprofitt> there is also an article there that might help
<mR0> oke
<cprofitt> hey MichealH
<cprofitt> good night all
<beachbuddah> Hi  can someone tell me how to install a .jar file I have downloaded?
<bioterror> you cannot install a .jar -file
<beachbuddah> oh
<bioterror> but you can execute one
<beachbuddah> fair enough
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348698
<beachbuddah> ty
<bioterror> np
<Mohan_chml> wb mathay
<Mohan_chml> Bye team. I ll be back after 36 h
<Mohan_chml> o/
<nlsthzn> Is there a specific port I need to allow through UFW to get Ubuntu One to sync a folder I have (it used to work but not anymore)?
<Puck`> good morning team
<UndiFineD> hello
<ubuXubu> hallo
<phenyll1> hallo
<Timo_> hi
<karthick87> haaai
<duanedesign> morning all
<Robinux> heya guys can i turn my ubuntu into a nubuntu?
<duanefreenode> Hello all
<hayaxo> does ubuntu desktop edition 10.10 run ell on a 1.7 pentuim M processor with 2gigs of ram or should i switch to a lighter desktop environment?
<bioterror> runs nicely, but if you have adventure spirits: why not to try something lighter
<hayaxo> i liked the lxde environment but i had a problem connecting to the internet on startup
<bioterror> with wifi?
<hayaxo> yes
<bioterror> so you're probably having Broadcom chipset
<hayaxo> yep
<bioterror> that same problem comes with vanilla ubuntu too
<hayaxo> but once i install the driver through the lan it works fine but on lxde the nm-applet doesn't start so i have to run it through the terminal and once the terminal is closed the connection goes away
<duanefreenode> hello all
<karthick87> hello
<cprofitt> hey karthick87
<karthick87> cprofitt: hai :) hw are you?Searching you for a long time :)
<cprofitt> I am ok -- at work right now.
<karthick87> cprofitt: oke carry on
<Robinux> guys whats the name of the 10.04 release
<Robinux> again
<cprofitt> Maverick Meerkat
<cprofitt> http://www.comparethemeerkat.com/
<Cheri703> 10.04 was lucid lynx
<duanefreenode> hello all
<Gunblast> sup
<MichealH> Hello cprofitt
<MichealH> Woah! I got pinged ages ago!
<cprofitt> hello MichealH
<MichealH> Hey
<nlsthzn_work> Hi all :D
<nlsthzn_work> So, anybody know how to make a persistant ubuntu live thingy... everytime I boot the live disc here at work I have to set up the proxy again, open all the relevent sites and log in again... a schlep (also this PC is used by several people so I ahve to do this many times a night)... also USB boot isn't an option :/??
<cprofitt> nlsthzn_work: I have not heard of a persistent CD
<cprofitt> just USB
<Cheri703> I've always wondered if doing it on a cd-rw would work?
<nlsthzn_work> cprofitt: Was thinking it should be possible if it could right to the HDD (but that would defeat the purpose of a live CD)
<Cheri703> why is usb boot not possible?
<nlsthzn_work> Cheri703: I am not sure, I have tried booting the system with USB but it didn't... everything in BIOS seems OK but still no luck (plus it is a HP from work so I can't mess with it too much)
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> I have no idea if this is possible
<Cheri703> but
<Cheri703> if you could install virtual box or something on the work computer, could you store your ubuntu guest on an external hdd or usb drive?
<nlsthzn_work> Cheri703: Installing anything isn't an option, need admin rights etc... but thanks for the ideas, keep 'em coming ;)
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> do you know the model number of the hp? and/or what do you see in the bios when you try to check on usb bootability?
<cprofitt> some companies, with good cause, prohibit booting from USB
<cprofitt> it might be best to ask IT about what you want to do
<Cheri703> hmm...OR, use the UCK and create a custom iso? not sure what all is involved, I looked at it and it was over my head
<paultag> drubin, did you have a mentor on the UBT at any point?
<hobgoblin> I did - but he's gone now paultag :(
<paultag> hobgoblin, :(
<paultag> hobgoblin, much love. Thanks for filling out my table, you rule
<hobgoblin> poor old tinivole
<hobgoblin> paultag: you're welcome - though I only did some of mine :)
<paultag> hobgoblin, I'm worse then you -- I'm trying to parse the old wiki page
<hobgoblin> paultag: I am thinking there was another - but I forget who it was
<paultag> mm, that'll happen
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> it has ...
 * UndiFineD pings MichealH once more, see how long it takes before he notices this time
<morri_>  does anybody remember how to make sure that the firefox browser adheres to the system scheme re font size(only menu bar and context menu and text boxes)
<morri_>  does anybody remember how to make sure that the firefox browser adheres to the system scheme re font size(only menu bar and context menu and text boxes)
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<MichealH> Hey UndiFineD
<MichealH> UndiFineD: Not long.
<MichealH> :P
<Daniel0108> hi MichealH :)
<Daniel0108> just a short question: which ubuntu version are you using?(@all :))
<philinux> 10.10
<Daniel0108> 10.10, too :)
<aveilleux> 10.04
<Daniel0108> wanted to stay with 10.04 but upgraded then, because I destroyed my old ubuntu xD
<MichealH> 10.10
<morri_> 10.4 here and 1010 on the pc
<morri_> but the pc doesnt not work atm...
<Daniel0108> I tried to rewrite some files, and the style :P I accidentally deleted libstdc++ :P NOTHING worked xDD
<cprofitt> I am running 10.10 on my main laptop, 10.04 on the kids computers (3), and will likely run a mix on my testing computers (2)
<Daniel0108> morri, whats wrong with your pc?
<morri_> I did do f all and still something is wrong , it jsut stays blank(or rather black after pci details and the only thing that happens is that my num lock light switches on
<morri_> well some time it jsut ceased to start
<Daniel0108> you upgraded?
<Daniel0108> or reinstalled?
<morri_> i upgraded about 2 to 3 weeks before that
<Daniel0108> oh, so it came suddenly, or after an update?
<morri_> suddenly
<BGL-[a]> heh fresh 10.10 install, virtualbox fails to install
<Daniel0108> thats strange.. maybe something wrong with the hardware?
<morri_> i was able to run it in safe mode sometimes after that but after i did a system error check it didnt work at all anymore
<morri_> i can stilla ccess it over the rescue knoppix disc
<Daniel0108> BGL, I can help you with virtualbox :)
<morri_> but I have no idea where to to start to find out whats wrong
<BGL-[a]> i've ran vbox for a couple years now on nix and windows
<Daniel0108> morri: make a backup of your data and reinstall 10.10 :)
<Daniel0108> bgl: you want to run it on ubuntu?
<morri_> hm i would have to install 10.4 as i updated directly to 10,.10
<Daniel0108> morri: okay, but a fresh install of 10.10 is always cleaner and better :)
<morri_> maybe i should saty with 10.4 though? the pc has a pentium 3 and 998 mhz and 512 mb ram
<Daniel0108> morri: that doesn't matter :P
<Daniel0108> or better: SHOULDN'T matter xD
<morri_> well i thought i was reading one should have at least a pentium 4 for 10.10#
<morri_> (today)
<Daniel0108> but for 10.04 too :P
<Daniel0108> or am I wrong?
<morri_> well the minimum requirements were 3 i thinl
<morri_> so i just put all my stuff and install new. well
<Daniel0108> morri: If everything worked well with 10.04, then reinstall it :P
<morri_> anyway on a nother note, i have this laptop here which i have on wubi(no working disk drive ) and no usb boot) and i just reistalled it too and i can't remmeber how to tell the firefox to adhere to the system scheme
<morri_> (concerning the font in the menu bar and the context )
<Daniel0108> morri: can you give me an example? I don't understand what you want to do, sorry ;)
<morri_> well ive got firefox here on wubi 10.04(laptop) and all my system has an size 9 taahome font
<Daniel0108> and you want to have the same font in firefox?
<morri_> but the firefox has smething like sans 14 in its menu bar and the context menu
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> just go to Edit->Preferences in firefox
<morri_> its not the website display
<Daniel0108> just the menu?
<morri_> yes
<morri_> and the context menu and dialogue boxes
<Daniel0108> that didn't change with changing the appearance in ubuntu?
<morri_> everything that does not belong to the website apart from the titlebar
<morri_> no i had the problem before when i did it before but that was 3 or 4 months before in june or so
<Daniel0108> You changed the Application font in Ubuntu Appearance Preferences?
<morri_> yes
<morri_> the whole system such as this window and the panel etc are complying
<Daniel0108> that's strange :P
<Daniel0108> firefox should change too :)
<Daniel0108> I tried... and it immediately changed :P
<Daniel0108> changed: System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts->Application font
<morri_> file:///home/morri/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<Daniel0108> haha, that's not working ;) you should upload it
<morri_> i tried :p
<Daniel0108> http://imageshack.us/
<morri_> i am doing int proper ly now :p
<Daniel0108> upload it to imageshack ;)
<morri_> it worksd iwht msn like that xD
<Daniel0108> lol
<Daniel0108> you have to upload it, maybe msn immediately uploads the file ;)
<morri_> yea it does
<Daniel0108> btw: I don't use msn xD
<Daniel0108> I'm not really a mic*osoft fan xD
<Daniel0108> now btt: please upload it to imageshack ;)
<morri_> well I used it xD i dont have any microsoft apart from what the wubi is on xD
<morri_> yea i am working on it
<Daniel0108> okay, fine that you are moving to linux :P
<morri_> i have moved to linux in june :p
<Daniel0108> why do you have wubi then?
<Daniel0108> xD
<morri_> because my laptop doesnt have a working cd drive and no usb boot capabilities
<morri_> my pc is fully ubuntu though :p
<Daniel0108> oh, thats bad xD
<Daniel0108> your laptop has NO USB-port?
<Daniel0108> xD
<morri_> it has but it doesn not boot from usb
<Daniel0108> you have to change in boot manager ;)
<morri_> ...
<Daniel0108> okay, now back to topic xD
<Daniel0108> upload the pic please ;)
<morri_> yea for soime reason the bulk uploader doesnt work atm so i have to it bia the homepage
<morri_> http://yfrog.com/6hscreenshotpbp
<Daniel0108> okay I see it...
<Daniel0108> that's really strange xD
<Daniel0108> that should change, because gtk+ changed the font size ;)
<morri_> i ve got the mstcorefonts
<Daniel0108> so you didn't change through appearance manager?
<morri_> yea but i have heard firefox has an own gtk file
<morri_> ?
<Daniel0108> but firefox changed the font, when I changed it on gtk..
<igi> SEEEEEEEEEAs
<Daniel0108> hi serfus, hi igi xD
<Daniel0108> it's english, igi :P
<igi> oida na^^
<igi> ok
<morri_> well i have no diea either, anyway, do yu know if it is possible to put the 10.10 'skin' or scheme' on this forefox?
<Daniel0108> wait, you are using 10.04?
<Daniel0108> on this computer?
<morri_> yes wubi 10.4 laptop
<Daniel0108> ohhh
<Daniel0108> maybe a bug, or something else :P that's why it worked for me ;)
<morri_> it had 10.10 but it didnt like being updated as a wubi
<igi> qhats a wubi?
<igi> whats*
<MichealH> Its the Windows installer for Ubuntu
<Daniel0108> yea, you don't have full rights in wubi, and you have only some gb ...
<MichealH> So you can run Ubuntu in Window
<morri_> and theres no legit 10.10 installer yet
<Daniel0108> not the full range of your harddrive
<igi> hy steemed
<Daniel0108> hey :)
<Daniel0108> morri: please try to install through usb :P
<morri_> sure pity there is no usb boot option :p
<Daniel0108> in your boot manager is no usb boot option?
<morri_> yes thats what i was saying this laptop is a bit older :P
<Daniel0108> so, format your usb drive to ext4 :P
<Daniel0108> or use an external harddrive :P
<igi> ok when you need a really good Board for support join at http://board.procogx.at/
<morri_> i have t got such a big usb drive
<Daniel0108> ps: never tried :P
<Daniel0108> @igi: please no ads, even if it's my board xD
<morri_> youre bot austrian?
<igi> who?
<morri_> you
<igi> no XD
<Daniel0108> no, he isn't bot, he is member of my page xD
<igi> im Salzburger^^
<morri_> both*
<morri_> #salzburg is partm of austria :P
<Daniel0108> yes xD
<Daniel0108> I'm from austria too ;) that's why my  board is .at xD but I'm switching to .com ;)
<morri_> well i am from 1000km further up north xD
<morri_> so that answers the question :p
<Daniel0108> yes :P
<Daniel0108> but I'm from vienna, the capital of austria :)
<morri_> anyway do you know whether it is possible to have this firefox theme from 10./10 in 10;04?
<morri_> thats quite far to the other side
<Daniel0108> hmm, just try it? :P
<Daniel0108> yea xD
<morri_> well i first need to find the scheme
<morri_> i have no idea whats it called either
<morri_> this one with the red hexagon as stop and the colourless arrows
<igi> salzburg is the ONLY capital of austria^^
<morri_> hahaha
<igi> ^^
<Daniel0108> hahahahaha xD
<morri_> my grandma lives in schoenau close to berchtesgarden
<morri_> and she always goes to salzburcg vhs
<Daniel0108> you may know the debienna :)
<Daniel0108> cool xD
<morri_> i have been to the haus der natur
<morri_> and the hohensalzburg
<igi> ohh thats really cool
<Daniel0108> yeah :)
<morri_> and ive been in salzburg three times and all time it rained
<morri_> :P
<Daniel0108> lol xD
<morri_> anyway youre on 10.10 arent you daniel?
<Daniel0108> yes, I'm on 10.10 :)
<igi> i too
<morri_> doesnt it say somehwere what the firefox theme is called permitting you have the one with the red gheaxagona nd transparent arrows?
<Daniel0108> not really xD
<morri_> darn
<Daniel0108> my arrows are orange :P and I have a circle :)
<Daniel0108> red circle :)
<morri_> well circle hexagon
<morri_> if you look closely its a hexagon :p
<Daniel0108> no :P
<Daniel0108> I upload pic xD
<morri_> is there a way to update stuff at all because ive seen that openoffice is 3.2 in 10.4
<morri_> while it is 3.6 in 10.;10
<Daniel0108> yes
<aveilleux> morri_, It should be in the backports repository
<cprofitt> my open ofice is still 3.2 in 10.10
<Daniel0108> morri: look: http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2695/screenshotpf.png
<morri_> thats different to the one i had..
<igi> ohh i have open office 3.2 on my 10.10
<Daniel0108> lol, me too xD
<morri_> hm i was sure the open office had updated
<igi> hmmm
<Daniel0108> you know openoffice is libreoffice now?
<Daniel0108> http://www.documentfoundation.org/
<cprofitt> OpenOffice forked
<cprofitt> OpenOffice is still OpenOffice
<cprofitt> but the new fork is LibreOffice
<Daniel0108> yes
<igi> yes i know
<morri_> meh
<Cheri703> so if I were to install libreoffice, would (at this point) it just be a rebranded version of openoffice? as in, are there any changes at this point?
<Daniel0108> yes xD
<Daniel0108> not much changes
<Daniel0108> xD
<Daniel0108> Just the name, I think :P
<Cheri703> k, that's what I figured
<Daniel0108> even the icons stay the same :)
<morri_> While you can often run Ubuntu on hardware of lower (and sometimes much lower) specification using a minimal install, performance will suffer. Most users (especially those new to Ubuntu) risk frustration if they ignore these suggestions.
<morri_> Ubuntu Desktop (GUI) Installation
<morri_>     * 1 GHz x86 processor
<morri_>     *
<morri_>       512MB of system memory (RAM)
<morri_>     * 5GB of disk space (for OS files; consideration should be given to the (often very large) size of user files that will occupy the /home directory)
<morri_>     * Graphics card and monitor capable of 1024x768
<morri_>     *
<morri_>       Cd/Dvd-drive
<morri_>     *
<morri_>       Sound support, if you need sound.
<morri_>     *
<morri_>       Internet access is helpful
<morri_> There is a good chance that even systems originally preloaded with "Windows ME" or "Windows 2000" can run Ubuntu (though in such cases the RAM usually needs to be upgraded to the level described above
<zkriesse> !pastebin | morri_
<ubot2> morri_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daniel0108> please post to pastebin
<morri_> *cough*
<Daniel0108> i can't read anything xD
<morri_> anyway any body used xubuntu of you?
<zkriesse> I've used it..
<Daniel0108> no, not really :P
<zkriesse> once was light but is now kinda heavy imo
<zkriesse> all comes down to personal preference
<Daniel0108> I used kubuntu ;) But I didn't like KDE xD
<morri_> i tried wubikun=buntu but i refused to do anything since i couldnt find a synaptic or software center
<morri_> and i didnt like the lower taskbar
<Daniel0108> me too xD
<Daniel0108> GNOME panels are buggy on 10.10 :o
<morri_> hm
<igi> hmm
<Daniel0108> sometimes icons disappear on my panel xD
<morri_> for that i have my panel recover file xD
<igi> you are buggy^^
<Daniel0108> I have this script too, but it doesn't work anymore xD
<morri_> anyway so you don't have solution for my pc not for my laptp... :p
<drubin> paultag: yes Joeb454
<Joeb454> ?
<zkriesse> ?
<Joeb454> bbl :P
<zkriesse> ohai Joeb454
<morri_> whats the last lts before 10.4?
<Daniel0108> for your laptop: install 10.10 and not on wubi xD and for your computer: You could downgrade to 10.04 :)
<drubin> Joeb454: "did I have a mentor"
<drubin> Hey Joeb454 ! and others
<zkriesse> hi drubin
<Daniel0108> 8.04 LTS
<morri_> well if you buy me a working cd drive
<morri_> thats not supported any longer is it?
<zkriesse> morri_: ok have a USB flash drive/USB port?
<morri_> i cant boot from usb
<zkriesse> why not
<morri_> laptop too old
<Daniel0108> I already talked with him about that :P it just doesn't work xD
<morri_> *her
<Daniel0108> sorry xD
<zkriesse> damn
<Daniel0108> him -> the user xD
<zkriesse> Daniel0108: I figured it out lol
<igi> what i need for a usb to boot ubuntu?
<Daniel0108> xD
<morri_> i have heard of a super complicated way but i am not capable to do that
<zkriesse> ok so you're trying to install ubuntu on your pc then? But no CD drive, not capable of doing USB...
<zkriesse> hmm
<morri_> and i think there was something not working with that method anyway
<morri_> no ive got it on my laptop
<morri_> via wubi
<djs> I was reading http://fsmsh.com/3465 and it says "big Edubuntu deployments are based on X’s network transparency." What does that mean? Where can I find information on where Edubuntu has been officially deployed?
<morri_> my pc has different problems
<Daniel0108> djs: Edubuntu is for schools :) that's all I can say about it xD
<morri_> well its not more than ubuntu with school programmes isnt it?
<Daniel0108> it has a network :)
<Daniel0108> a special network
<Daniel0108> for teacher pcs, and so on ;)
<morri_> nice
<morri_> but you all have no idea if i cant try to make my ubuntu pc work again without wiping?
<igi> omg u have no internet connection^^
<Daniel0108> igi: what?!
<djs> It says deployments based on X's network transparency; from what I understand 'network transparency' is X.org server's ability to display the output on a separate monitor than where the server is running -- or something like that
<igi> ^^
<Daniel0108> morri_: it would be possible, but it is hard xD and takes long time
<djs> What are they doing with Edubuntu that requires that?
<morri_> yea and I would like to at least no a start incase it happens again
<cprofitt> the issue for Edubuntu is likely LTSP
<cprofitt> and iTalc
<cprofitt> djs: the LTSP is a terminal server -- one 'powerful' computer can serve up many sessions to less powerful or even terminal boxes
<cprofitt> iTalc may also require X
<cprofitt> and that works in a normal lab environment and allows control of the workstations
<morri_> has anybody tried lubuntu?
<djs> so a bunch of users are running the X server when logged in through that powerful machine?
<Daniel0108> morri_: I found a solution for your laptop problem!! :)
<Daniel0108> morri_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Daniel0108> that's not too hard to do ;)
<cprofitt> djs: basically x apps run on the powerful machine, but display on the less powerful machines
<cprofitt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<djs> Thanks, sorry for spilling this into the other channel
<morri_> In essence you will need to boot from another media either a floppy, 2nd drive or USB key
<cprofitt> djs no problem
<Daniel0108> morri_: what about the first solution?
<morri_> thats the first one
<Daniel0108> oh, right xD
<Daniel0108> umm, but you have ubuntu
<Daniel0108> this is just for windows users ;)
<morri_> i have got wubi thats windows technically
<Daniel0108> so, you can just boot into your wubi ubuntu and do the job ;)
<Daniel0108> but you can execute ubuntu commands(linux commands)
<Daniel0108> you could install the iso on a partition :P
<morri_> you can only use the iso when booting to install
<Daniel0108> soo...
<Daniel0108> install the iso on a partition
<Daniel0108> give this partition boot flag with gparted
<igi> omg i have 23 dvd´s and i have no plan what is what :(
<igi> i dont find my Ubuntu 10.04 disc :(
<morri_> i can use gparted only during boot can't i
<Daniel0108> morri_: Alt+F2, type in gnome-terminal... in this window, type in: sudo apt-get install gparted
<nlsthzn_work> igi: Two words: permanent marker
<morri_> but you cant part a drive your working on can you?
<igi> @nlsthzn_work what you mean?
<Daniel0108> morri_: oh, you're right xD
<drubin> paultag: pm me when you get back I am lost in this channel right now ;/
<nlsthzn_work> igi: When you get a chance go through all your DVD's and mark what they are with a permanent marker (then this problem won't happen again) :p
<Daniel0108> morri_: what if you update your bios, so you can boot from usb?
<igi> ähmmm can you look at this site?
<igi> http://www.pepsi.at/
<Daniel0108> igi: NO ADS again! xD
<morri_> i havent heard that they could boot from usb through update of bios...
<igi> ADS===???
<morri_> however thats not my main roblem
<Daniel0108> igi: ads = advertisements
<UndiFineD> igi, False
<Daniel0108> morri_: if you can boot into usb, you can install ubuntu ;)
<Daniel0108> morri_: try to install gparted and try to shrink your current partition :P I know, it should only work if you have unmounted it, but give it a try xD
<morri_> too risky much can go wrong by updating a bios
<Daniel0108> morri_: I know...
<igi> :(
<morri_> you tried it yourself?
<Daniel0108> morri_: I already did such a thing, but don't remember if I unmounted it before xD
<morri_> it would elp just getting one bare computer new, theres a shop in altona which sales empty computers(empty without any OS)
<Daniel0108> yeah, that would help much xDDD
<morri_> thatn buying all upgrades
<Daniel0108> there are already laptops with ubuntu pre-installed :D :O
<morri_> only over the internet...
<Daniel0108> i know...
<morri_> id rather by the computer myslef# lol if i had the money i would get a perfect computer xD
<Daniel0108> xD
<morri_> one with big ram as i never had a lot of ram xD
<morri_> i had xp running on a 225 mb ram machine(before i uopgraded it to 512)
<Daniel0108> morri_: I have 4 GB ram and 2.6 GHz, but my laptop is about 2 years old xD was the best, long time ago xD
<morri_> this laptop is a pentium 4
<Daniel0108> morri_: I have amd xD and ati :P
<morri_> this one also has ati
<Daniel0108> morri_: cool :P
<morri_> my pc has nvidia
<Daniel0108> one question: are 128bit pcs already out? xD
<morri_> geforce 2
<Daniel0108> I heard that you can already compile 128bit :P but are there any pcs, that can run that program?
<igi> wowowow 128 bits
<morri_> well 64 bits only do problems i have heard
<Daniel0108> morri_: not really, I'm currently on a 64bit pc and everything works fine, you can also run and compile 32bit, if you have the libs :D
<Daniel0108> wow, xD I remember the 8bits xD
<Daniel0108> look: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integral_data_type
<Daniel0108> there are 128bit integers xD
<Daniel0108> for c programming language :P I'm a C/C++ programmer ;)
<Joeb454> drubin: ah yes, I remember I was your mentor :P
<Joeb454> and a belated hey zkriesse
<igi> i use Python
<Daniel0108> c is best :P
<igi> ohhhh i like 8 bit music^^
<Daniel0108> lool
<igi> XD
<igi> who likes 8 bit music too?
<Daniel0108> igi: go to #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtopic ;)
<cprofitt> thanks for taking this to the right channel Daniel0108
<MichealH> Mind you, I was just about to say that!
<MichealH> :)
<Daniel0108> haha, no problem ;)
<Daniel0108> anyone a ubuntu team member here?
<Daniel0108> xD
 * phillw guilty of that :)
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> am I doing something wrong here...
<Joeb454> Daniel0108: what do you mean by 'ubuntu team member'?
<kristian-aalborg> I want to make a kernel from a configuration file
<kristian-aalborg> so I run menuconfig, load the custom file, and save it as .config
<kristian-aalborg> then I "make" and so on
<Daniel0108> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<kristian-aalborg> but the bugger seems to include all kinds of sillyness
<Daniel0108> these members ;)
<kristian-aalborg> distro is slitaz, btw
<dz-ubuntu> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> when it does an [M] before a driver, it means that the module will be loaded at boot, right?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nlsthzn_work> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello nlsthzn
<bioterror> hi sfox
<Silver_Fox_> Hello bioterror
<latenite> Hi folk, I use pam_usb and a usbstick to login to my system. All I editet in /etc/pam.d/ is http://pastie.org/1282660 BUT after successfully login in WITH the stick I STILL get asked for the keyring password? I ont want that! How do I unlock the keyring also? Thanks
<squ1d> Hello?
<squ1d> anyone alive?
<latenite> squ1d, seem like we are the only two
<latenite> lol
<squ1d> Hey hows it going?
<latenite> squ1d, looking for an answer on my question ^^
<squ1d> Aren't we all.
<squ1d> Whats your problem?
<latenite> Hi folk, I use pam_usb and a usbstick to login to my system. All I editet in /etc/pam.d/ is http://pastie.org/1282660 BUT after successfully login in WITH the stick I STILL get asked for the keyring password? I ont want that! How do I unlock the keyring also? Thanks
<squ1d> I wouldn't know anything about that :(
<latenite> that s ok :)
<squ1d> I'm having a shutdown issue.
<latenite> ask...
<latenite> tell me
<squ1d> Well, I install 10.10 last night
<squ1d> And I noticed if I log off/shutdown or anything like that it just goes to a similar screen like the one it boots too and stays like that until I do a hard reset.
<latenite> jey sure...that s normal with ubuntu
<latenite> oh until HARD reset
<latenite> well do:
<latenite> ctrl + F1 and see where it hangs when shutting down
<latenite> or check the lofs /var/log/messages
<squ1d> I
<squ1d> I'll check the logs
<squ1d> Should I be looking for any specific thing?
<latenite> no just errors
<squ1d> Nothings poping out at me
<squ1d> but the log is pretty full
<squ1d> to say the least
<latenite> can you paste it?
<squ1d> the whole thing?
<aveilleux> Use pastebin
<aveilleux> !pastebin | squ1d
<ubot2> squ1d: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<squ1d> alrighty.
<squ1d> passwords and all that good junk dont show in log messages do they
<aveilleux> they shouldn't
<squ1d> k
<squ1d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528377/
<squ1d> heres the log in its entirity
<squ1d> Its pretyy heafty for being istalled last night
<squ1d> brb Im going to try a reboot using ctrl +f1
<Squ1d> Hey strangely enough I could reboot without occurence.
<latenite> Squ1d, cool so all is fine?
<Squ1d> Yep!
<Squ1d> thanks
<Squ1d> This is great, my cumputer shuts down, its lightwieght on the components and I can still play Runescape : )
<latenite> nice
<Squ1d> But I must ask, is there a terminal command that allows you to kill applications
<latenite> say do you know how to install acroread?
<latenite> apt cant find it on my new system
<Squ1d> I don't even know what that is
<latenite> adobe pdf reader
<Squ1d> hmm,
<Squ1d> I think it comes pre installed doesnt it?
<latenite> nope
<zkriesse> Squ1d: there's actually an app that you can place on the taskbar that kills applications
<Squ1d> What is it?
<zkriesse> Squ1d: Opposite click on the task bar/panel and click Add to Panel -> Search -> Force Quit
<zkriesse> And then just pick it, add to panel
<Squ1d> Thanks
<zkriesse> totally
<Squ1d> Ubuntu offically owns the preinstalled vista
<aveilleux> Well of course it does
<Squ1d> especially if,
<Squ1d> I get netflix to work
<Squ1d> which I think I did
<aveilleux> Squ1d, You might want to see this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuyPJFhVTxQ
<squ1d1> test
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-09
<Verminator> I'm troubleshooting a video problem and noticed my xorg.conf file is VERY sparse, why?
<phillw> Verminator: I'm suprised you have an xorg.conf file :) It is not default.
<Verminator> phillw, I'm really behind the times then I guess, I thought all the X config stuff was still there/
<phillw> Verminator: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 has a really good sticky on vid problems, plus you can also ask on that forum area.
<Verminator> phillw, thanks for the link, I should clarify, not video, but monitor resolution issue, sorry.  my bad
<SPooN> anyone?: http://pastebin.com/zFnju04t
<stlsaint> SPooN: hrm, maybe try renaming that offensive file to something else then try again
<SPooN> I was told it's a mercurial repository thats been corrupted, just not sure how to fix that.
<SPooN> but I'll try xD
<latenite> Hi folks, I build my custom kernel. Now I want to edit /boot/menu.lst BUT the file does not exist and /boot/grub/brub.cfg sais "do not edit me" WHAT fiel do I need to edit? thanks
<stlsaint> latenite: have you installed the new kernel?
<latenite> stlsaint, well I mv it from /usr/sr/linux/arch/x85/boot to /boot
<latenite> stlsaint, now I want to tell grub to...the name the kernelfile
<latenite> but what file do I edit...since there is no /boot/menu.lst
<latenite> stlsaint, any ideas?
<stlsaint> latenite: have you ran update?
<latenite> stlsaint, sure see my paset..the update did not see my new kernel
<stlsaint> latenite: i dont think you installed the kernel
<latenite> stlsaint, update-grub ONLY accepts kernelnames liek "vmlinuz" mine was "bzImage" ...now it works fine
<stlsaint> latenite: awesome
<latenite> stlsaint, say...WHERE would I get the kernelconfig from the default ubuntu kernel?
<zkriesse> !kernel
<ubot2> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zkriesse> hello archival
<archival> zkriesse, hi
<johnny77> I am trying to copy my music from my windows partition to Ubuntu. They were is iTunes so they're in a bunch of folders. Is there an easy way to search music files so that I can copy them without the folders?
<aveilleux> johnny77: No need. If you import them to Rhythmbox it'll automatically sort them
<johnny77> aveilleux: will Rhythmbox copy them over to the ubuntu partition?
<archival> no
<aveilleux> johnny77: What? No, just copy the folders into Ubuntu then import to Rhythmbox.
<archival> can cp command copy files from subfolders?
<archival> johnny77, check this page, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385966
<aveilleux> archival: Yes, cp -r
<aveilleux> archival: Oh, you mean into one single folder? Why would you do that, that's messy
<johnny77> thank you.... I think i'm gonna just copy over the folders. I think I must have read an old post about rhythmbox and how it works.
<archival> <aveilleux>, is not for me it was for johnny
<beachbuddah> hi all  - having a problem with an applet that should install when I visit a website.  Instead I get a log viewer pop up that says (ultimately) "Exception starting applet"  any ideas?
<beachbuddah> ohh - I installed the sun java jre but it didn't make a difference.
<UndiFineD> might be a internal flaw
<beachbuddah> ummm - ok (meaning?)
<UndiFineD> or, your browser is blocking it
<UndiFineD> code flaw
<beachbuddah> oh - so try unblocking the browser - I have an ad block widget on my browser
<UndiFineD> who does not :p
<beachbuddah> I'll give that a try and see what happens - thanks
<beachbuddah> yeh right?
<UndiFineD> I got so fed up with flash spam, I enforced click to play
<nlsthzn> UndiFineD: I don't (I like to support the sites I visit :p)
<UndiFineD> nlsthzn, you only support them when you really click their ads
<nlsthzn> UndiFineD: That sucks... I have read about a few sites that have gone under due to add blocking...
<UndiFineD> diskspace is for free, a domain costs ... 25$ a year tops
<UndiFineD> the only reason sites go down, because the people maintaining it can not make a living of it
<aveilleux> My domain is $12 a year
<UndiFineD> hey aveilleux : i meant the max price
<aveilleux> Yeah, I'm just saying
<aveilleux> For example...
 * UndiFineD has a free da.ru and a 10euro .nl
<johnny77> I think Rhythmbox is not able to play some of my music files. It might be my itunes mp4 files. How do I get rhythmbox to see these files?
<nlsthzn> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... you will never run into any file you can't play ;)
<johnny77> nlsthzn: Will Rythmbox automatically pick it up?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> mp3 is propietary format, and that's why it does not play them
<bioterror> OGG and FLAC are "the linux way"
<johnny77> How do I get Rythmbox to play my 1000+ music files?
<aveilleux> bioterror, he's talking about mp4
<nlsthzn> johnny77: yes it will
<bioterror> ave aveilleux ;)
<johnny77> ok, thanks guys.
<squ1d1> Is there any sort of sound mixer I can add to a panel?
<bioterror> squ1d1, are you using vanilla ubuntu or what?
<kosaidpo1> hello guys
<kosaidpo1> anyone here using dropbox with pcmanfm ???
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> dropbox with nautilus extension
<kosaidpo1> AbhiJit: okay i see ,cus i have a weird behavoir with it
<AbhiJit> hmm
<kosaidpo1> when i do via the icon tray open dropbox folder it gets opened with chromuim :D
<AbhiJit> hm
<searock> I need some advice on editing my wiki page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Searock
<karthick87> searock: tell me
<bioterror> Tue14:59 :: searock (75cca88d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.117.204.168.141) has quit (Client Quit)
<Dalarist> Hello?
<ehcah> How are NAS offerings different than Ubuntu Server with RAID and Samba?
<friTTe|> bioterror:  when is the meeting tonight?
<friTTe|> my time is now 17.30
<JoeMaverickSett> friTTe|: http://goo.gl/ni4pr
<bioterror> friTTe|, 01:00 your time, 02:00 my time
<friTTe|> thx
<friTTe|> will bookmark that one
<geirha> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar  switch to week view and the current time will be marked by a red line.
<geirha> Anyway, it'll be 01:00 in your time.
<geirha> err, which bioterror already said. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> 8am wed on my time. :D
<friTTe|> hehe
<cprofitt> jledbetter: ping
<jledbetter> cprofitt, pong
<cprofitt> will you be making the meeting tonight?
<jledbetter> cprofitt, Hopefully. 7 pm eastern right?
<cprofitt> yes
<jledbetter> Grand :)
<ehcah> aveilleux:  sorry to single you out.  Can you point me to someone or somewhere that can help me debate the merrits of using Ubuntu Server for home media file storage vs. FreeNas or Nexenta?
<cprofitt> ehcah: what do you want to know
<aveilleux> ehcah: I don't know of any particular places, but I can name a few pros and cons if you like
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<cprofitt> I am not familiar with Nexenta, but the other two I do
<ehcah> aveilleux/cprofitt:  I 'm struggling with next steps... I'll summarize in a few lines to give some context.
<ehcah> I currently run 10.04LTS for DHCP, DNS and Internet Sharing. I have another server running a NAS product called unRAID with an attached 8 bay enclosure....
<ehcah> The 8 bay enclosure is very slow.  unRAID may also be part of the culprate.  I've ordered a new 24 bay, 4U server chassis an Areca 24 port SATA Raid controller and more 2TB drives bringing me to a total of 12.
<mbergamo> hey daniel0108
<ehcah> I'm not 100% pleased with unRAID.  Nexenta and FreeNAS seem to be leadears due to ZFS which doesn't run on Ubuntu due to licensing or something....
<ehcah> What is the difference between running FreeNAS or Nexenta and running Ubuntu Server + LVM + Raid6 and Samba shares?
<aveilleux> ehcah: Well, the primary difference being that Ubuntu is a full OS versus the storage options, which are specialized systems
<ehcah> I want to start fresh, but chose the best solution for a growing home media collection.  No databases or anything super I/O intensive.
<cprofitt> ehcah: Well... FreeNas gives you a canned solution, but Ubuntu server can provide the same (with more flexibility)
<cprofitt> I also like the fact that Ubuntu server can update
<cprofitt> if you add webmin to Ubuntu server you should be able to admin most of the same things as you would with the FreeNAS web interface
<ehcah> cprofitt:  Ok, so you would be biased towards a full server implementation.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  What would your opinion be?
<cprofitt> If you have the necessary patience and linux knowledge -- yes full install
<cprofitt> if you are not konwledgeable, then an appliance like solutio with FreeNAS would be better
<ehcah> cprofitt:  What I'm really looking for is a solution that even I can't f-up.
<cprofitt> Then I would look at FreeNAS and OpenFiler
<ehcah> What is their benefit with ZFS?
<cprofitt> maybe even squeezebox
<ehcah> I understand that ubuntu is working on BRTFS or BTRFS or something similar with Oracle I beleive?
<cprofitt> btrfs is in the most recent kernel and is an Oracle project
<ehcah> I've narrowed down to one of the 3 solutions I've mentioned.
<ehcah> I've ruled out the others in VM's.  Some, I just found too complicated etc....
<cprofitt> I can not speak to the file system differences though
<bioterror> I have positive experiences with pfSense, so I would go with the FreeNAS ;)
<ehcah> It's coming to ubuntu in early/mid 2011 I believe?
<ehcah> Another vote for FreeNAS.  This is good.
<bioterror> ehcah, how about a plain debian and zpool?
<aveilleux> I need help from someone who is familiar with browser rendering engines -- My page design is working properly in Opera, Chrome/Safari/Konqueror, and even IE, but Firefox decides that it wants my navigation tabs to be inside the <div> that the <ol> is explicitly above... http://sublevel21.com/hanyoung/
<ehcah> bioterror:  Hadn't even considered?
<bioterror> ehcah, you might want to
<ehcah> Pardon my seriously ignorant question... But if its Debian, shouldn't zpool run on ubuntu?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS/ZPool
<aveilleux> ehcah: Ubuntu diverges significantly from Debian in many aspects
<ehcah> Ahh... Ok.  I read that there were ZFS projects on some debian systems.  I misread that as "not production" in ubuntu.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I have to think bigger picture.
<ehcah> I guess it's time to fire up another VM.
<bioterror> but zpool is great
<ehcah> bioterror:  It sounds very much like what I've been reading about Nexenta?
<aveilleux> In reference to my problem above: Here's a comparison screenshot. http://i.imgur.com/Yq79B.jpg
<bioterror> ehcah, I would take debian testing (becouse of rolling release) and zpool
<ehcah> biotteror:  Is there a specific GUI like experience?  Or do I simply install webmin?
<bioterror> ehcah, you want to have all eggs in same basket?
<bioterror> router/dns/fw and NAS?
<ehcah> Nah.
<ehcah> I think I want to have a least 2 boxes.
<bioterror> one NAT with dhcpd+dns and one NAS?
<ehcah> bioterror:  I think so.  Unless someone can sell me on the merrits of having one box doing everything?
<bioterror> I wouldnt go with that
<ehcah> bioterror:  I can share my spec's as I assume 1 box for everythign would require a different MOBO, processor and additional RAM...
<ehcah> You would build 1 box?
<bioterror> I would use two boxes
<ehcah> Ok. Alright. Same as I was thinking.
 * bioterror has been pondering a NAS things lately
<bioterror> I need something for our pictures and videos
<ehcah> Me also.  Pictures, Movies, Music and some segragated local backup for all our pc's etc...
<bioterror> building a another computer just inst cost effective
<ehcah> So you have used FreeNAS, but not Nexenta?
<ehcah> bioterror:  I have spare. Unfortunately.
<bioterror> well, I'm still on paper with these visions
<ehcah> unRAID was my first foray.
<bioterror> since we are running 2 laptops, my router (atom machine) and my desktop 24/7
<ehcah> I have more mac address's and IP's in this house than I can count.
<bioterror> :D
<ehcah> I really like the performance of my server for network functions.  I don't want to mess with it.
<ehcah> I'm just struggling with what to install when my new hardware arrives early next week.
<ehcah> bioterror:  I think there should be a few more download options for Debian.  http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/#stable   :)
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> debian and gentoo does a great job with architectures
<ehcah> oh man... I don't even know where to start.
<ehcah> Maybe the appliances need more "props".
<bioterror> it could be a smart move to buy another intel atom mini-itx board and build a NAS ;)
<bioterror> or just buy 2TB NAS device
<bioterror> but when your hardware arrives, dont hesitate to tell us about your choise for software
<ehcah> Go with your first option.  I can't tell you what you should run as an OS, but I can say to leave yourself room for growth.
<ehcah> I was kinda hoping that someone in this group would be kind enough to TELL me what I should run.
<bioterror> well, we can only give some sort of advices ;)
<ehcah> I'm a married man and used to being told what to do.  There is too much room for me to mistakes on my own.
<cprofitt> ehcah: it is near impossible to tell you what to run
<cprofitt> we can tell you what we think of certain solutions... and what our experiences are... in the end you have to decide
<bioterror> ehcah, http://www.zfsbuild.com/2010/09/10/freenas-vs-opensolaris-zfs-benchmarks/
<ehcah> cprofitt:  I agree.  BUT, I was hoping to lean on other's learnings.
<cprofitt> I personally am running FreeNAS right now, but it was more a learning experience for me
<cprofitt> I would un Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server for file shares right now
<ehcah> cprofitt:  Any idea how far away FreeNAS 8 is and if it will be an upgrade or fresh build?
<cprofitt> No... I am not sure when it will receive an update
<cprofitt> which is one of the reasons I prefer running Ubuntu server
<ehcah> fair enough.
<bioterror> that's why I would use a rolling release ;)
<bioterror> no need for version upgrades
<julie2> hello
<julie2> i have a problem where my ubuntu doesn't boot
<julie2> i am now using the live cd
<bioterror> what happens
<bioterror> could you specify more
<julie2> i get the ubuntu icon on the black background
<julie2> then the black screen with the white _
<julie2> and then the ubuntu loading screen
<julie2> but it reverts back between those three for a while
<julie2> and then just the black screen with the white _
<julie2> sorry if it is unclear but english is not my first language
<bioterror> aveilleux, any glue? I'm too tired
<bioterror> cant keep my eyes open, so I'm hitting the bed for today
<julie2> anyone else who can help?
<julie2> anyone?
<aveilleux> Startup is not my strong suit, sorry :c
<aveilleux> You can try #ubuntu
<julie2> okay thanks
<johnny77> having a little trouble with Rhythmbox. I set the library to my windows partition, where my iTunes library is. But for some reason it is finding close to 200 songs less than what is in itunes. I've already installed restricted extras.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Do you have any purchased songs from iTunes? Because it's likely they are DRM protected, and therefore nonplayable on any media player that isn't iTunes
<johnny77> aveilleux: I bet i've purchased close to 200 songs from iTunes. Is there anyway to get these playable in Rhythmbox?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Boot into Windows and convert them to a different format... other than that, no
<johnny77> aveilleux: thank you.
<aveilleux> johnny77: No problem, I just wish I could give you a better answer.
<johnny77> aveilleux: I wish there was a better answer. I'm happy I've made the move to Ubuntu, but this proprietary stuff is pissing me off.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Yeah, it's something that always makes a transition less than seamless.
<kosaidpo> hellp guys
<kosaidpo> anyone using dropbox with pcmanfm ?
<guest3640> Hi, could someone tell me how to login remotely with tightvnc without having to go to the remote system and login in there first ?
<aveilleux> guest3640: In the Login Screen settings, there should be an option to allow remote login
<guest3640> I found that and enabled it but unless I am logged in at that system, it won't let me login remotely
<aveilleux> guest3640: I've had issues with this in the past... I think the default VNC server that comes with Ubuntu doesn't start until after the local user logs in. It's a hassle and I wish it wasn't set up that way, but there you have it.
<guest3640> ugh, kk, thanks  :)
<aveilleux> guest3640: Something you can do, is to disable the built-in server and install vnc4server
<guest3640> I'm not sure I'm up to doing all that but I'll see if I can
<guest3640> I'm also having trouble getting to my windows network, it shows the icon for workgroup but it always says "failed to retrieve share list"
<guest3640> I know it's on the network because I'm accessing it with tightvnc right now
<aveilleux> guest3640: Mounting Windows shares is finicky on Ubuntu, try mounting them manually with Places > Connect to Server (select Samba)
<guest3640> I dont' see samba in the list, is Windows share right ?
<guest3640> yep, it is, that worked, thanks!
<aveilleux> guest3640: Yeah, that, sorry... I'm used to the older terminology (Ubuntu accesses Windows shares through a system called Samba)
<guest3640> no problem, I remembed that samba was what did sharing with windows
<Guest96478> Hi
<Guest96478> I have a partition on my computer for windows and ubuntu and I want to update the ubuntu partition
<duanedesign> NewGuy: hello
<NewGuy> Ok, so I can see the wlan0 connection on the laptop, I have entered the MAC into my router for filtering
<duanedesign> Guest96478: to run the updates just go to System > Administration > Update Manager
<UndiFineD> what kind of changes would you want to make to the ubuntu partition ?
<UndiFineD> Guest96478,
<Guest96478> I want to install the newest version over the ubuntu partition
<Guest96478> but I'm not sure how
<UndiFineD> do you want to replace or update ?
<Guest96478> replace
<duanedesign> Guest96478: what version are you running now
<NewGuy> I have gone into the Network Connections and made and entry under Wireless for 'Home'. Entered the SSID, encryption type and encrytion key. However I cannot get an IP address from the DHCP
<duanedesign> NewGuy: do the wireless networks show up in the network manager?
<pedro3005> what is the security type? (wep, wpa..)
<NewGuy> Is that Network Tools?
<guest3640> could someone tell me how to get my onboard sound to work, I'm using an asus p5b-e mb
<UndiFineD> ok, Guest96478 : then you need to get the iso from ubuntu.com, make a stick of it or burn a cd, boot into the live environment, so you can do backups and install the new version, or do install directly
<NewGuy> Security type is WPA
<Guest96478> I'm running 9.10
<NewGuy> Where do I find Network Manager. I am running 8.04 on this laptop.
<Guest96478> I want to replace it with 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<UndiFineD> besides downloading, read the page too
<Guest96478> UndiFineD: I already have made a CD
<UndiFineD> great, stick it in, boot into the live environmet, make a backup if you like and install
<phillw> Guest96478: run the self test on the CD to ensure it has burned okay, it can save a lot of heart-ache.
<UndiFineD> I never had downloading / buring issues though
<Guest96478> But how do I install it so it doesn't write over my windows partition?
<Guest96478> whoch option do I chose?
<phillw> Guest96478: chose side by side :)
<UndiFineD> manually partition
<UndiFineD> I like to make /home separate
<phillw> Guest96478: before you do so, it's advisable to do a defrag on the windows system.
<Guest96478> phillw: how will it know to install on the ubuntu partition and not the windows
<duanedesign> NewGuy: still their?
<NewGuy> Yep
<duanedesign> NewGuy: sorry i got pulled away
<NewGuy> No problem
<duanedesign> NewGuy: network manager is the icon in the top right of the panel
<phillw> Guest96478: do you need the data on your existing installtion of ubuntu?
<Guest96478> no
<NewGuy> I can see other wireless connections but it doesn't seem to be connecting to my router
<UndiFineD> great, then you can simply remove the old partition and instal new one(s)
<duanedesign> NewGuy: ok so the driver is likely loaded correctly
<phillw> Guest96478: then do as UndiFineD says, select manual partitoning and remove the ubuntu ones. the windows area will show as ntfs or FAT32 area - Leave that one alone !!!!!
<NewGuy> Got it working. I knew it was something simple I was missing
<phillw> you will then have 'free space', tell ubuntu to install into the free space.
<NewGuy> Had to tell it to connect to a hidden network.
<Guest96478> okay, so I just the erase the ubuntu partition?
<phillw> Guest96478: yup :)
<NewGuy> Thanks for the help Duane
<duanedesign> NewGuy: nice you got it
<phillw> you can either also delete the /swap on and the install will make new one, else make a note of it and tell the install to use it.
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, I can fit ubuntu easily in 8192 MB, make a swap partition at the end of the disk with twice the size of memory and make a separate /home of the remaining space
<duanedesign> NewGuy: thats great
<NewGuy> Now the long process of updating until I can get my burner working again
<duanedesign> NewGuy: are you updating to a new version?
<Guest96478> phillw: so I do the "specify partitions manually" option
<NewGuy> I started at 8.04 because that was the CD I had on hand
<UndiFineD> yes Guest96478
<duanedesign> NewGuy: ahh
<duanedesign> NewGuy: from their you are going to which version?
<duanedesign> NewGuy: I think it is safe yo go from 8.04 to 10.04
<NewGuy> Not sure yet. If I get impatient I might just stop at 9.04. I'm just setting up this laptop to learn how to hack my own network
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, and then you can remove the old ubuntu partition
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, and create new ones
<UndiFineD> what is the free space available ?
<duanedesign> NewGuy: yeah it is generally a good idea to do them in steps
<Guest96478> 150 gigs
<duanedesign> NewGuy: here are some notes on going from 8.04 to 10.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Guest96478> I'm not quite sure how to do all this
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, first you make a primairy 8192 MB ext4 linux partition at the beginning of your free space
<UndiFineD> then you create another logical swap type partition at the end of the free space with twice the size of your memory
<UndiFineD> and then create another logical partition with the remainder of disk space for /home
<UndiFineD> this one is also ext4 filesystem format
<duanedesign> Guest96478: unless you had a particular reason for wanting to do a fresh install you could also just do an upgrade.
<UndiFineD> -- eventhough this partitioning may seem hard now, the benefit is, in the future, if you decide to resinstall again, you do not need to make a backup of /home
<guest3640> how can I find out what kernel is being used?
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, he has 9.10
<UndiFineD> $ uname -a
<UndiFineD> Linux head 2.6.35-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 5 19:17:11 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<duanedesign> guest3640: run the command uname -a in a Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<NewGuy> Duane, it says that the repositories are no longer available
<guest3640> kk, found that, I'm trying to edit the file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 but I can't find it, or don't have it
<Guest96478> I'm in windows right now
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, :)
<duanedesign> guest3640: hmm. i dont have that
<Guest96478> If I just upgrade from the internet will that be okay too? I wanted to install it fresh because I heard people sometimes have problems when they upgrade from the internet
<guest3640> I guess I don't either, just trying to get my sound to work, as old as the board is I expected it to be found and installed when I installed ubuntu
<UndiFineD> guest3640, why the edit ? how about /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, : although you can do the upgrade procedure, it is possible you run into trouble
<UndiFineD> Guest96478, : and it takes much longer than a clean install
<Guest96478> Is there anything online that walks you through it?
<UndiFineD> upgrading is easy
<UndiFineD> alt+f2 : upgrade-manager -d
<UndiFineD> but it can go wrong sometimes
<UndiFineD> eh
<UndiFineD> alt+f2 : update-manager -d
<UndiFineD> date not grade
<guest3640> well I got it to see the onboard sound, now I need it to output to the sp/dif opitical port, can anyone help with that ?
<UndiFineD> sudo alsactl
<guest3640> it says, "Specify command..."
<UndiFineD> ???
<guest3640>   # other modules go here
<guest3640>   snd-hda-intel
<guest3640>   snd-hda-codec
<guest3640> oops,
<guest3640> alsactl: Specify command...
<guest3640> ok, I've made some progress, it sees the monitor and tv now but still no sound, any ideas ?
<nlsthzn_work> G Day all :D
<mbergamo> hey, nlsthzn_work
<nlsthzn_work> mbergamo: Slow times in the beginners room I see...
<mbergamo> nlsthzn_work: yeah I think everyone is just sitting around waiting for the meeting.
<nlsthzn_work> Cool, what meeting?!
<guest3640> well now I have a new problem, I tell it to use the monitor as default but it keeps going back to the tv, can that be fixed ?
<mbergamo> nlsthzn_work: the ubuntu beginners team meeting ;)
<nlsthzn_work> mbergamo: Makes sense... So are we allowed to lurk?
<mbergamo> nlsthzn_work: Yup, I'm new here and can't vote or anything so I'm just going to sit quiet and watch. #ubuntu-meeting
<nlsthzn_work> mbergamo: so the meeting is an a seperate channel? Or in this one?
<aveilleux> nlsthzn_work: #ubuntu-meeting
<mbergamo> nlsthzn_work: separate one #ubunty-meeting
<mbergamo> ubuntu-meeting*
<nlsthzn_work> k, thx
<nlsthzn_work> will be good to see a meeting in action.. get a feel for how Ubuntu peeps go about this kind of thing :)
<mbergamo> nlsthzn_work: exactly :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-10
<benpowers23> hello all, i have gotten myself in a mess and need help out
<Cheri703> what's going on?
<benpowers23> i followed a website to install kde over ubuntu to check it out
<Cheri703> ok
<aveilleux> benpowers23: You mean KDE over GNOME, go on
<benpowers23> but the instructions kinda quit matching up w/ what i had at the end
<benpowers23> here is the site    http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/switch-gnome-kde-45-ubuntu-1004/
<aveilleux> benpowers23: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Cheri703> what step did you get to successfully?
<benpowers23> 10.10
<aveilleux> benpowers23: There is no need to follow these directions, KDE 4.5 is in Ubuntu 10.10
<benpowers23> Once you’ve restarted and reached the login screen click your username, input your password and at the bottom of the screen where it says Session choose KDE before logging in as you normally would.
<benpowers23> there was no option
<Cheri703> aveilleux: you're probably more familiar with kde than I am...
<aveilleux> benpowers23: After you click on your name, if KDE was installed successfully, then it should appear at the bottom. If it was not, then it will not.
<nlsthzn_work> did the installation of KDE go ok, no errors etc?
<yofel> benpowers23: I think you'll have to switch from gdm to kdm to use KDE, afaik the login manager backend protocols were changed in gdm and the kde devs didn't manage to fix their side fast enough for release
<benpowers23> yes it seemed so
<benpowers23> and when i boot up it says kubuntu
<aveilleux> yofel, benpowers23: No, that's not the case
<benpowers23> but the desktop is the same just more programs
<yofel> aveilleux: k, I'm remembering it wrong then, sry
<benpowers23> so how do i clean up my mess
<benpowers23> and how do i try kde
<aveilleux> benpowers23: Just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<benpowers23> aptitude : command not found
<yofel> benpowers23: use apt-get instead
<aveilleux> er, right
<aveilleux> because someone at Canonical decided that 20MB on the final install was more important than a really great package manager
<nlsthzn_work> apt-get has super cow powers
<yofel> nlsthzn_work: aptitude has snakes that can eat elephants
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529015/
<benpowers23> the results
<nlsthzn_work> strange but I always have aptitude and apt-get installed... by default...
<aveilleux> benpowers23: What happens when you click on your username at the login prompt, do you see a little dropdown at the bottom of the screen with "GNOME" as the default option?
<yofel> nlsthzn_work: it was dropped from the default *desktop* installation
<aveilleux> nlsthzn_work: Do you install from the Alternate CD? Because it's on the Alternate disc.
<benpowers23> no, nothing changed on login
<nlsthzn_work> nope, the desktop edition... but ok... it hs been awhile since I tried it...
<benpowers23> i can go to system/ladmin/login screen and change default to kde
<benpowers23> or to user defined session,  would that allow me to choose?
<aveilleux> User-defined, yeah
<benpowers23> ok i will try that thank yall so much
<benpowers23> i cant wait till i know enough about this to help others
<benpowers23> :-))
<nUboon2Age> hey all!
<nUboon2Age> Question: I understand there is a way for us to put Unity on Ubuntu.  Anyone know how to do that?
<nUboon2Age> oops, i meant to say Unity on Lucid
<Cheri703> I've not done it, but this may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-0410-10.html
<Cheri703> does that look useful nUboon2Age?
<nUboon2Age> ty Cheri703, i'll check it out
<Cheri703> if you don't mind, let me know if it works so I can keep that bookmarked :)
<nUboon2Age> Cheri703: that looks good.  i'll try it out
<nUboon2Age> Cheri703: i think those instructions are correct for 10.10, but they don't seem to be correct for 10.04.
<Cheri703> which part? you want the sudo apt-get install unity
<Cheri703> I believe
<nUboon2Age> i'm going to try switching to the Netbook desktop and see if i get Unity, but i think i'll get the old Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<Cheri703> because the 10.10 netbook is unity
<nUboon2Age> exactly
<Cheri703> did you do install unity?
<nUboon2Age> no because when i do sudo apt-get install unity it says "E: Couldn't find package unity
<nUboon2Age> "
<nUboon2Age> is there some ppa or something i need?
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> hang on, probably
<Cheri703> http://www.gnulinux.in/article/information-and-installation-unity-lightweight-netbook-interface-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une
<nUboon2Age> Cheri703: that looks like it will work
<Cheri703> awesome :)
<nUboon2Age> Cheri703: i've installed it, now i'm going to try it.
<Cheri703> good luck!
<realeyes> anyone know how i can update grub?
<AbhiJit> realeyes, sudo update-grub
<realeyes>  / grub2?
<realeyes> is 2.6.35-22 what (10.10) is supposed to look like on the grub2 screen?
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: according to the 10.10 release notes from http://goo.gl/KDHmL, i'd say yes it should show 2.6.35-22
<realeyes> that's ugly :/
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: why?
<nuboon2age> Cheri703: yup, that work.  Thanks!
<Cheri703> awesome!
<Cheri703> enjoy
<nuboon2age> :-)
<realeyes> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9544/imag0003s.jpg
<realeyes> is what i see eachtime i try to boot ubuntu
<realeyes> ActionParsnip: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/417/imag0008o.jpg
<hxcjonnysniper> i need help opening a port for transmission.
<julie3> Hello. I need help with recovering my files from the live cd
<julie3> the disk is unrecognized
<nlsthzn> julie3: Are you trying to recover files from a HDD while booted in a live environment?
<julie3> nlsthzn: it's fixed!
<nlsthzn> julie3: Good for you :)
<julie3> recovered all my files
<julie3> thanks anyway!
<nlsthzn> glad I was here to at least have a listen, and maybe help :p
<bioterror> nlsthzn, you had a magic touch!
<bioterror> I've got that too at my work
<nlsthzn> bioterror: I used the power of my mind *eg* btw congrats on making the beginners team!!!
<bioterror> thanks ;)
<nlsthzn> sat in on the meeting last night in between working and saw your name and I was like "Hey, I know him, he has helped me!" Was pleased you and the other candidate made it
<lalya> hello
<lalya> is anyone awake/online?
<lalya> I just installed this ubuntu 10.10
<bioterror> I am
<lalya> but i dont undesterstand something
<lalya> I dont like that when i start up my laptop
<lalya> there's that black grub dos-like menu
<lalya> how can i prevent it from showing up
<lalya> and run straight to ubuntu?
<bioterror> ahhh, you dont like GRUB
<lalya> I tried to search in ubuntu administration
<bioterror> just a moment
<lalya> but there seems to be no settings to control that thing :(
<lalya> thanks!!
<bioterror> hmmm
<Timo_> lalya: you could go to StartUp settings, and set the grub time to 0
<bioterror> I've got two timeouts in my /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Timo_> lalya: System->Administration->StartUp-Manager
<bioterror> I think that's not the way to do it anymore
<Timo_> bbl..
<Timo_> :D
<Timo_> gl helping the guy
<Timo_> ;)
<bioterror> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<lalya> oh!!
<lalya> timeonut 10?
<lalya> may i put timeout 0 and dont see it at all?
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> reading some documents about that
<bioterror> uncomment the hidden
<lalya> i'm available for tests, dont worry
<bioterror> and if you in the future want that grub menu to be displayed, just press shift while booting
<lalya> but can u remind me what to  do ... "noob way"
<lalya> i opened terminal now
<lalya> what do i have to type exactly?
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<nlsthzn> Strange that GRUB is displaying by default on a fresh install with only one OS...
<bioterror> yes
<lalya> no no
<bioterror> should show only when another os's
<lalya> sorry i forgot to tell
<lalya> i have also windows
<lalya> but it has its own boot menu already
<bioterror> why you want to hide grub then?
<lalya> so when i choose linux
<lalya> then it pass to that grub menu as well
<nlsthzn> Strange... you install Windows after Ubuntu?
<bioterror> you have another boot menu before grub? :o
<lalya> yes
<lalya> easy bcd
<lalya> which is part of windows
<lalya> it already recognizes i have linux
<lalya> so when i press linux, then it gives out also grub menu
<bioterror> well
<lalya> i want it as when i press linux, it goes straight to ubuntu desktop
<bioterror> uncomment that grub_hidden_timeout
<lalya> without that grub surplus
<bioterror> and then save
<lalya> hmmmm
<lalya> uncomment ...means?
<bioterror> remove the #
<lalya> ok wait....
<lalya> done
<lalya> save is SHIFT + O ?
<lalya> or CTRL + O ?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and then ctrl+x
<lalya> now i reboot?
<bioterror> I would suggest to do that so we can confirm that works
<lalya> it doesnt work :((
<lalya> i just rebooted and again grub
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> stabbing my own file to check it out
<lalya> thanks
<lalya> my string was #rub_hidden_timeout=0
<lalya> i deleted that #
<lalya> i forgot the *g
<lalya> of grub
<lalya> i try to modify grub_timeout=10 and set to 0
<lalya> lets see
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I manged to get my grub resolution bigger ;)
<bioterror> but still that menu
<Timo_> we need a menu
<Timo_> with nice graphics
<Timo_> like I have a linux mint 10/9 /lubuntu dual boot
<Timo_> triple boot*
<Timo_> then we need it to have 2 linux mint logos and 1 lubuntu logo
<Timo_> which you can choose from
<Timo_> or so
<Timo_> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<bioterror> good for linux mint devs to tweak some grub graphics when you rip everything from ubuntu itself and call it your own distro ;)
<bioterror> oh, I have that nice application download center which freezes everytime I use it :-)
<lalya> it workss!!
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> now you get 10 seconds faster to ubuntu desktop ;)
<lalya> i dont see it at all!!
<lalya> which is very very grub!!
<lalya> ops.. good
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> out of the eyes, out of the mind
<lalya> take care and thanks for the help §!!!
<antoniuspisa> hi there, somebody knows if the eeepc 1215N works well with ubuntu?
<zkriesse_> It should
<Robinux> ikonia, so like they jump over a release or two to apply the term LTS?
<zkriesse_> LTS applies to every other release ja
<Robinux> no i meant he told me
<Robinux> maverick won't become LTS later
<Robinux> and i need to choose a server
<Robinux> wether to go for 10.10 or 10.04
<Robinux> i thought that at some point 10.10 would get the label 'LTS' but i was told it won't
<deejoe> LTS every two years
<deejoe> so, 8.04 and 10.04 were LTS
<deejoe> 8.10, 9.04, 9.10 were  not
<Robinux> oh crap! you meant 'yes' by saying 'ja'
<Robinux> lmao what you scandanavian? :D
<Robinux> fint fint!
<Robinux> damn, deejoe i see
<Robinux> so i'm better of with 10.04 server
<deejoe> following the pattern, the next LTS would be 12.04, so installing 10.10 will require updates to 11.04 and 11.10 before upgrading to 12.04, whereas installing 10.04 *should* allow one to stay at 10.04 and then upgrade to 12.04 in one move.
<deejoe> In my experience, staying with an LTS release all the way through can present some problems, though.
<Robinux> sweet
<Robinux> so in 10.04 if i do apt-get upgrade/update
<Robinux> it won't update me to 10.10?
<zkriesse_> It can but in the end it comes down to personal preference
<deejoe> For instance, Firefox 3.0 was in 8.04, but Ubuntu did not keep it at 3.0 all the way through the cycle, and are now calling Firefox 3.6 "firefox-3.0" for 8.04
<deejoe> this broke horribly for me
<zkriesse_> It will
<zkriesse_> Robinux: You can upgrade 10.04 to 10.10
<Robinux> hmmmm i see
<deejoe> not unless you change sources.list or do a "do-release-upgrade"
<Robinux> hehe in that case i won't use apt-get update/upgrade to stay with 10.04 for atleast a few months
<Robinux> oh ok
<Robinux> deejoe, i see
<zkriesse_> Robinux: Sudo apt-get upgrade/update is for the programs for your current is
<zkriesse_> OS
<zkriesse_> You actually have to run a specific command to force an update
<Robinux> its not for upgrading the os
<zkriesse_> But updates are usually not so good IMO
<Robinux> what is? then?
<Robinux> i understand zkriesse_
<zkriesse_> I always just do a full install
<Robinux> hehe
<deejoe> Robinux: other than the Firefox issue, and some hardware-specific things, I've found going from one major release (6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS and from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS) to go very well, in situ.
<Robinux> in situ?
<deejoe> In fact, this is a major benefit, in my eyes, of the well-tended Debian-based distributions.
<deejoe> Robinux: applying the updates to a running system, rather than doing a fresh install, or booting the system to a CD/DVD installer.
<deejoe> One can always do a fresh install if one wants, but it is nice to have it be an option, rather than a requirement.
<aveilleux> Robinux, If it helps at all, my servers ran 8.04 and the upgrade to 10.04 was flawless
<Robinux> cool
<aveilleux> Robinux, I don't expect it to be any different in 12.04
<Robinux> cool to know! aveilleux!
<Robinux> btw you never told me if apt-get upgrade isn't the command to do OS update then what is
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade
<aveilleux> Robinux, If you use apt-get, then you won't update the OS version unless you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deejoe> hmm.
<deejoe> do apt-get and aptitude really operate that differently?
<aveilleux> Robinux, if you use aptitude (like I do), then a sudo aptitude safe-upgrade will *not* update the OS, a full-update will
<aveilleux> deejoe, Different commands to achieve the same ends.
<deejoe> aptitude dist-upgrade does *not* do a release upgrade in my hands
<deejoe> I do it *all* the time.
<deejoe> the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade is in how it treats dependencies
<bioterror> release upgrade needs changing repositories
<aveilleux> deejoe, aptitude dist-upgrade is an alias for safe-upgrade. apt-get dist-upgrade is not.
<deejoe> even so, aveilleux, that is recent
<aveilleux> apt-get dist-upgrade runs the update script; it's an alias to do-release-upgrade.
<cprofitt> hey deejoe
<deejoe> hi cprofitt
<deejoe> aveilleux: fortunately, I have an 8.04 box still that I"m planning to upgrade to 10.04 soon, so I can test that :-)
<bioterror> dist-upgrade, in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary. The /etc/apt/sources.list file contains a list of locations from which to retrieve
<bioterror> desired package files.
<Robinux> cool
<deejoe> to be clear: my contention, which I think bioterror is illustrating, is that "apt-get dist-upgrade" on 8.04 will *not* take one to 10.04.
<deejoe> unless one edits sources.list first.
<bioterror> technically: when you want to update your current releases packages you use apt-get upgrade, when you change your /etc/apt/sources.asdasd from release to another, you will use apt-get dist-upgrade
<aveilleux> deejoe, No, that's the opposite of what bioterror just said.
<deejoe> the better way to do it, of course, would be to use do-release-upgrade, again as bioterror has well noted
<deejoe> aveilleux: it is not
<bioterror> but with ubuntu I suggest to use do-release-upgrade
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<deejoe> this is one of the more clear descriptions of the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade I've seen recently http://serverfault.com/questions/46748/can-someone-clarify-ubuntu-debian-dist-upgrade-for-me
<deejoe> ah, too bad aveilleux has quit:  the least-hassle way of demonstrating what apt-get dist-upgrade will do is to run it with the -d switch, which is "download-only"
<deejoe> apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<deejoe> running that, one can watch the process and easily see that it does not download packages from the next release
<deejoe> sorry, that should be sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nlsthzn> hi ^^
<Silver_Fox_> Hello nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: How is my fave forum mod doing today?
<yofel> deejoe: you're right, apt-get dist-upgrade only upgrades the distribution if you've changed you're sources.list before that, the only difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade usually is that the former refuses to remove or install new packages but only upgrades existing ones
<Silver_Fox_> I am your favourite nlsthzn ?  How does one earn that title?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you, how are you ?
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_, nlsthzn and the rest (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`
<Silver_Fox_> How is Puck`  ?
<Puck`> Puck` is okay, enjoying day at work
<Puck`> yourself?
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: lol, your one of the few I recognize ^_^
<nlsthzn> hi Puck`
<Silver_Fox_> nlsthzn,  Oh I see,  though I do not even use the same handle :D
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you Puck` ,  just working on some scripts
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: what language?
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: made the connection a few days ago (if I recall I asked if you sere s.fox from the forum)...
<Silver_Fox_> Puck`,  I am using two at the moment.
<Silver_Fox_> Puck`,  php and action script
<Puck`> oh, i had my share of php these day, i did a web application for my collegues, so they can ditch excel files, so now it works with a database
<Puck`> speeds up work a bit
<Puck`> what does the action script do on your end?
<Silver_Fox_> It is all tied into a webis we are building.
<Silver_Fox_> It is hard to explain without you being here to see the code
<harrisonk> hey zkriesse
<harrisonk> hey zkriesse
<mikesu> I am having trouble with my camera's SD card in my netbook's SD card socket.  The system recognises it but says it can't mount it as it is not authorised.   I have tried mounting it at thye command line which works, but a relative is going to borrow the machine for a holiday and isn't up to doing that.  How do I make the mount happen on  putting the card in the slot?
<bioterror> /dev/sdb1    /media/sd    fat32    rw,user,auto    0    0
<bioterror> the secret is that "user" in the middle
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> /dev/sdb1 /media/sd vfat users,iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<bioterror> mikesu, change that sdb1 to a correct
<bioterror> and add that line to /etc/fstab
<bioterror> not really solve that problem (but it will work as a work-a-round)
<bioterror> and also I think, have you formatted that?-)
<bioterror> if you move the data to a safe and then format it and say "take ownership of device" or what was that
<bioterror> there's a checkbox for that
<mikesu> I can't format his SD card  He has several anyway.   He will be using my login (the only one) but isn't a Linux user
<bioterror> mikesu, you should try formatting it
<bioterror> I've never had any problems with SD cards
<mikesu> I haven't when it was in my camera, but when we plugged his camera into the usb socket it gave the same message about NOT authorised.
<bioterror> hope you have nikon and he has canon ;)
<mikesu> Not sure ,but mine is the canon.
<bioterror> ;)
<mikesu> I have looked in /dev and there are sdb and sdb1  How do I tell which to use?
<bioterror> hey, don't do that fstab change ;)
<bioterror> I think that should be solved just with the formatting
<mikesu> Will try with my card
<mikesu> just before I format, why do you think thta's the answer?
<bioterror> becouse there's issue with ownership of the fs
<mikesu> I understand that, but why will re formatting  help?  Especially as I am unlikely to be able to persuade him to let me format all his cards!!
<bioterror> but I gotta go, dinner time
<mikesu> Thanks anyway
<mikesu> Anyone else got any ideas why both camera, card reader and card all give same message "can't mount - not authorised"??
<cprofitt> mikesu: what is the format of the card reader?
<mikesu> Don't know as I don't have it with me here.  I'm going to try logging in as root to see if that solves the issue.  Will quit now and come back if I don't get anywhere.
<mikesu> Thanks
<cprofitt> ok
<mikesu> quit
<hxcjonnysniper> can someone please help me open my ports for transmission?
<genupulas> Mohan_chml:  idiot
<bioterror> damn, I forgot say that he should use diskutility to format ;)
<mikesu> logging in as root solved the problem. Not a good solution but a work-around,  Will do to allow backing up the holiday snaps!
<hxcjonnysniper> can someone help me open ports for transmission?
<mikesu> If anyone has come across this before please email me at mikesu+at+tiscali.co.uk
<hxcjonnysniper> transmission says the port is closed and its making my torrent downloads stupid slow.
<genupulas> how can i do programming linux with C?
<yofel> genupulas: install build-essential, then either use a text editor and terminal to work or use an IDE
<genupulas> i already did them
<genupulas> yofel:  ..^^^
<yofel> ok, then I misunderstood your question, what exactly do you want to do?
<genupulas> i know C
<genupulas> then how can i write
<genupulas> yofel: ^^
<genupulas> yofel:  give me a small example
<genupulas> yofel:  after that i can do
<yofel> genupulas: well, you can either use a text editor to write wthe .c files and then compile them with gcc in a terminal, or you can use an IDE like codeblocks or others
<yofel> I personally am a text editor + terminal person
<rajasekher> yofel:  i have gedit
<yofel> as an example, you could write a simple hello_world.c, store it somewhere, run 'gcc hello_world.c' to compile it and then run it with './a.out' (gcc names the binary a.out unless you tell it a name)
<rajasekher> ok
<rajasekher> wait
<cprofitt> nice yofel
<cprofitt> When I get to looking at C that will help
<Joeb454> I quite like C, though it does get kinda difficult sometimes without OO
<rajasekher> yofel:  http://pastebin.com/LfBx1zZ9
<rajasekher> yofel:  i have used cat file.o
<rajasekher> yofel:  i got some code
<yofel> right, cc works too since it links to gcc
<rajasekher> ok
<rajasekher> yofel : i am asking u that
<rajasekher> yofel: u guys are going to design some pkg's ......so is it possible to design those pkg's  with C or C++?
<yofel> rajasekher: you don't need to use -c there, unless you have modules and want to build them seperately, -c will create a hello.o that you still need to link for the complete app, just running 'cc hell.c' would be enough
<yofel> rajasekher: depends on what you want to do, and how you want to do it, the main differce between c and c++ is that c++ has OOP
<rajasekher> yofel:tell me with c bro
<kohinoorD> hello peeps.. ok.. ive installed 10.10 and my webcam no longer works. anyone knwo how to fix that please?
<yofel> rajasekher: I'm sorry, but I don't quite understand what you want to know, with pkg, do you mean a debian package, an application? command line or graphical?
<kohinoorD> well it was working fine on 10.04
<kohinoorD> in skype for instance
<kohinoorD> in cheese
<kohinoorD> now its liek the driver isnt recognised
<kohinoorD> oy, that wasnt for me lol....
 * kohinoorD parks her butt
<pleia2> kohinoorD: how does it "not work" - does it give an error? or just not do anything?
<kohinoorD> not do anyting
<rajasekher> yofel: yes writing an application
<pleia2> I don't know much about webcams, but my first stop would be to plug the camera model into an ubuntuforums.org search to see if others have had a problem
<kohinoorD> ive tried that already :/
<pleia2> no results?
<kohinoorD> nope
<kohinoorD> and i dont want ot downgrade back to 10.04
<pleia2> ok, well hopefully someone with more expertise will wake up :)
<kohinoorD> thansk for tryin :)
 * kohinoorD fills her meter and re-parks
 * pleia2 has one webcam, in her netbook, and it "just works"
<kohinoorD> yea mine used to a well
<kohinoorD> dunno what happened on the upgrade
<hobgoblin> kohinoorD: I would dis-connect and re-connect and the try a dmesg |tail in a terminal - see if it gives any information - I would also run lspci and lsusb - then at least you will have a bit more information for anyone who can help
<kohinoorD> disconnect adn reconnect what?
<kohinoorD> its a built in cam
<yofel> rajasekher: sure you can use C for that, if it's supposed to be a graphical application you'll have to use GTK with C, Qt only supports C++, there's Wx too but I don't know much about that
<rajasekher> ok
<hobgoblin> kohinoorD: oic = well I was not awarte - try lsusb and lspci anyway - then people will have some idea of what it is and whether it's recognised
<rajasekher> yofel:  then guide me upto what u know bro
<rajasekher> yofel:  please bro
<kohinoorD> hobgoblin: thank you :)
<hobgoblin> kohinoorD: don't post them results here though - use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<kohinoorD> im sorry, what is that?
<hobgoblin> if you go there - you can paste information into the box - give it a name then when you hit paste it will give you a new url which you can then put here for people to look at
<yofel> rajasekher: well... I really haven't done much application development with C myself nor do I have the time to give you and extended tutorial, maybe someone else can, for gtk you can find tutorials on http://www.gtk.org/documentation.html, if you want to use an IDE after all I would recommend anjuta or codeblocks
<kohinoorD> ohh awesome, thank you so much :)
<hobgoblin> kohinoorD: welcome :)
<hobgoblin> kohinoorD: anyway - get the info and I'll have a quick look
<kohinoorD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529485/
<kohinoorD> like that?
<hobgoblin> kohinoorD: yep - that's right  - posting long lists like that here will obviously upset people :)
<kohinoorD> yes.. giggles.. im sure of that
<Silver_Fox_> I'm off. Goodbye
<hobgoblin> kohinoorD: can't see the camera there ...
<kohinoorD> yea i (sont) see that too
<kohinoorD> dont* even
 * kohinoorD cant spell
<kohinoorD> any idea what i can do?
<cprofitt> what's the issue?
<cprofitt> built-in webcam from what I can see in the scrollback
<hobgoblin> failing webcam in an upgrade form 10.04 to 10.10 apparently
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> so it worked in 10.04, but not in 10.10
<kohinoorD> correct
<cprofitt> I would like to suggest one thing... boot back to the liveCD and see if it works
<kohinoorD> live of 10.10 ?
<cprofitt> ye
<cprofitt> yes
<kohinoorD> okies, i can try that... and shall :)
<kohinoorD> thank you
<cprofitt> if not... then boot to 10.04 live and get the identifiers from it using lspci or lsusb
<cprofitt> we will wait here for you
<kohinoorD> thank you :)
<cprofitt> yw
<Daniel0108> hi
<zkriesse> wazzup
<Daniel0108> not much :P
<FireBeard> NO OFFTOPIC ALLOWED HERE
<FireBeard> ;)
<Daniel0108> that wasn't offtopic :P just a greeting xD
<FireBeard> NO GREETINGS EITHER
<FireBeard> gheh, sorry, I'm kinda bored
<Daniel0108> I understand xD :P
<Daniel0108> No problems to support :PP
<Daniel0108> FireBeard: Come to #ubuntu-beginners-team :P
<FireBeard> I actually am not much of a helper
<FireBeard> I just lurk a lot here [I'm Phrea]
<Daniel0108> oh, I'm a supporter :P Maybe I join Ubuntu-Beginners-Team ;)
<FireBeard> :)
<FireBeard> if you are, do
<Daniel0108> okay, :P I just have to write an email introducing me, but I'm too busy xD
<FireBeard> I don't really know why I'm still here, after all this time, maybe it's because the support in this channel really is great, I direct a lot of people to this channel, they don;t always like the 'beginners' name, but their problems always get solved
<FireBeard> and that's the point, isnt it
<Daniel0108> yes
<Daniel0108> but please come to #ubuntu-beginners-team channel :P
<FireBeard> no, I'm not part of the team :)
<FireBeard> and I don't wish to be
<luluhouse7> I deleted a partition and overwrote it with ubuntu but windows still sees it and all the files are intact and readable. How is this possible?
<bioterror> okay :D
<nlsthzn> it isn't :p
<FireBeard> ^
<nlsthzn> lulu has left the building
<FireBeard> not possible
<bioterror> maybe (s)he read what (s)he wrote
<FireBeard> yea, why wait a few minutes for an answer when you can leave within seconds
<nlsthzn> bioterror: lol, escape before explaining foot in mouth
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> guys anynoe can have a test chat with me in skype
<zkriesse> sure
<zkriesse> what is it
<zkriesse> kosaidpo:
<kosaidpo> zkriesse: hello
<zkriesse> kosaidpo: in response to your question sure
<kosaidpo> zkriesse: thats great dude  thanks
<mR0> I ran apt-get update via terminal & I got this : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mR0> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<mR0> any advices?
<yofel> mR0: did you run it with admin priviledges? (sudo)
<mR0> yofel: yes, I did it
<yofel> mR0: are you sure you have no other package manager running?
<mR0> Im sure bout it.
<yofel> hm, try this but with the file that hangs for you
<yofel> !aptlock
<ubot2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mR0> Ok, I'll try it now...
<mR0> Still can't update. Is it need to restart my system?
<yofel> shouldn't be necessary, but you can try it, if something's using the file a reboot should kill it
<ehcah> Stupid suggestion... mR0:  Do you have the Ubuntu Software Updater open as well as terminal?
<mR0> ehcah: yes, mocp. But it already closed.
<ehcah> weird.
<mR0> ehcah: What Ubuntu Software Updater?
<ehcah> I often have that problem if I used the GUI to find a particular package to update.
<ehcah> adimistratrion -> Update manager
<mR0> then?
<ehcah> or administratrion -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<suprengr> sudo apt-get purge??
<ehcah> I either of them are open while you try to apt-get update/upgrade/install from terminal, you may trouble.
<mR0> No another update manager opened while Im trying update it via terminal
<suprengr> ...or autoclean???
<mR0> suprengr, I'll try now
<mR0> suprengr: U mean removing some apps?
<mR0> still can't update my repo :(
<suprengr> mR0: no.. I'm suggesting a clean of downloaded packages only - not the apps they installed.
<mR0> suprengr: ok, I did it
<suprengr> the idea being to see if anything wwas/is locked bedause of a fail or something.
<suprengr> *bedause=because
<mR0> becouse of this : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mR0> because
<suprengr> mR0: time for a restart... if no difference try looking for the lock file.
<mR0> is lock file located on these directory?
<suprengr> ...just checking b4 advising
<yofel> the lockfile is supposed to be there, the error is about the file being opened in another application already and apt-get being unable to access it
<mR0> yofel should I delete it?
<yofel> usually no, but removing it shouldn't break anything as far as I know
<mR0> yofel: WeW
<yofel> the next app that needs it should create it again
<mR0> i see
<suprengr> yofel: (over to you... your there with knowledge well ahead of mine)
<mello> hi may i ask a question?
<deejoe> please do
<mello> i installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 and its finished but it woont boot up its stuck on the blc scren fter bios
<deejoe> blc?
<mello> sry meant black screen after bios
<deejoe> are there any white letters at all?
<deejoe> also, if you hold down all three keys at once, Ctrl-Alt-F1 for a second or so, does that take you to a console login prompt?
<mello> yes there is letters on the screen
<mello> havent tried tht will do so right away
<deejoe> if you get a login: prompt that might be somewhat promising
<mello> ctrl-alt-f1 did not give me a command prompt
<deejoe> :(
<mello> been reinstalling ubuntu for 4hrs now drives me crazy that it dosent work
<deejoe> I know how that can be.
<deejoe> does the installation CD work as a live CD?
<mello> i have tried to boot it form local disc when i put in the live cd but that dosent work either
<mello> yeah the live cd has no problems
<deejoe> well, that's promising, then
<deejoe> I'm afraid I'm going to be late to a meeting that starts at the top of the hour.
<deejoe> mello, perhaps someone else will see your question, now that you've asked it :-) and will have some ideas.
<deejoe> sorry for your troubles, good luck.
<mello> lets hope so, thanks for ur help
<mello> does anybody have any ideas?
<yofel> hm, boot issues are tricky :/
<yofel> can you try to remove 'quiet splash' from the boot options? howto:
<mello> how do i do that?
<yofel> hold left shift pressed after the bios screen and you should get to the grub menu, press 'e' to edit the boot entry and remove 'quiet splash' from the line that starts with 'linux' and then press ctrl+x to boot, that should make the boot a bit more verbose
<mello> yofel: dont think its working dont get a grub menu
<yofel> mello: start holding it down *during* the bios screen, the grub timeout is 0 seconds, so you have no time to press it after that
<mello> just getting a black screen
<yofel> hm :/
<yofel> ok, different approach: can you try to press 'alt+print+k' when it stops booting and see if that get's you something? (that's a sysrq instruction to kill everything that's running on the current terminal)
<mello> ok will try
<dom_1roxtar> today i tried installing unity to desktop 10.10 and now i get a black screen. any way to change login screen options using a live cd???
<mello> didnt work
<yofel> hm, then I'm out of ideas if you can't get into the grub menu
<yofel> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mello> YESSSSS i got it to work
<mello> yofel: how do i get uuntu to find my other hdd
<yofel> internal hdd or usb?
<isis> hi, can someone how/if i can join group call on skype for ubuntu
<isis> *someone tell me
<mello> internal
<yofel> mello: hm... it's not shown under 'Computer' ?
<stlsaint> isis: you should be able to
<mello> no but in disk utility
<isis> stlsaint, i cant find a button anywhere to join call! lol i know it sounds nooby, but i cant ><
<yofel> mello: not sure how to access it from gnome then (I use kde) maybe someone else knows, you could mount it by hand over the command line though
<mello> i found the hdd in disk utility and i can choose create partition should i do that
<yofel> mello: wait, was the disk empty?
<mello> yes
<yofel> I mean, completely empty, no partition on it and never used - if yes, you'll have to first create a partition on it and format it
<yofel> that will of course erase anything on the disk in case something is on it after all
<mello> yofel: yes completly empty
<mello> ok so shouldi  press format drive
<yofel> ok, then create a partition, and choose a file system to format it with
<mello> wich shoud i use FAT?
<yofel> well, FAT is the easiest when it comes to compatibility, can't handle linux file permissions though should you ever need those
<mello> so should i use ext4 then
<yofel> if you're only using linux that should be fine
<mello> ok thanx alot m8
<yofel> I'm not sure what the default permissions are for the new drive so you *might* have to adjust them in case it complains, but that's pretty easy
<yofel> haven't use gparted in ages..
<mello> ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-11
<steemed> Yay xchat
<steemed> wait
<steemed> Stupid empathy
<latenite> Hi folks; i have fresh install of ubuntu and the nm-applet ist runing BUT dows not SHOW in taskbar. what s going on there?
<bioterror> is running or is not+
<bioterror> ?
<latenite> ps sais it s running
<bioterror> you have that notification area in your panel?
<latenite>  yes...and when it stop/ start nm-applet it moves like a tiiiiny bit...like only an ICON is missing
<bioterror> have you rebooted?
<bioterror> and still doesnt work?
<latenite> yes
<asterismo> hi everybody
<asterismo> does anyone use dark themes?
<bioterror> latenite, I'm about to leave to my work, I would like to stay and check this with you, but I cannot stay becouse train doesnt wait for me ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> latenite: this might help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506720&page=1
<latenite> bioterror, thats fine :)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, haha, I noticed that thing when I used laptop in my parents-in-law
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: :D
<bioterror> if you have few users logged in, it wont show it to no-one else than the first logger
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: lol :D
<bioterror> but latenite seems to have his notification area, atleast he confirmed it
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i think this is close to what latenite has? http://goo.gl/cApYp
<latenites> sorry my wlan is bad...
<latenites> steh icon of nm.apllet is still missing
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<VonLipwig> Could someone have a peek at this and tell me where the root's trash is please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10101687
<pedro3005> VonLipwig, probably something like /root/.Trash
<VonLipwig> root doesn't have a .trash folder... oh well, I will just redo my work... seems a bit silly though how this didn't go to the recycle bin
<pedro3005> VonLipwig, you could try to locate it
<pedro3005> updatedb
<pedro3005> locate <file>
<VonLipwig> thanks, the command runs but nothing happens
<pedro3005> which command?
<VonLipwig> both
<pedro3005> well, that means it didn't find the file
<pedro3005> the first isn't expected to return anything
<VonLipwig> wonderful,thanks for your help
<Daniel0108> hey :DF
<Mohan_chml> hey Daniel0108
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> wb Silver_Fox_ =]
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> How is today Silver_Fox_ ?
<Mohan_chml> Hola hobgoblin (:
<Silver_Fox_> Today is cold Mohan_chml ,  how is Mohan_chml  ?
<hobgoblin> o/
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_, Just finished my dinner. and others are as usual. I was off for the whole day. went to teach my friend for his upcoming exams =]
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, finished lunch?
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: it is 4PM - lunch was long ago
<Mohan_chml> :o
 * Mohan_chml adjusts the global watch 
<nlsthzn> ^_^
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<Daniel0108> any problems? xD
<hobgoblin> Daniel0108: loads of them :(
<Daniel0108> really?
<hobgoblin> Daniel0108: yep - not OS ones though :)
<Daniel0108> okay :)
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: you silly goose you!
<stlsaint> javatexan: texas?
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint, Its your fault. see, he left :P
<stlsaint> Mohan_chml: im too much for them :D
<schmittr> Hey there: I (complete linux noob) got a problem with Ubuntu:
<schmittr> Using an external usb-soundcard (PCM2702) I can not get any sound from it, though it is shown using ubuntu-bug audio, I can not see it in the mixer...
<schmittr> I tried the work-around from the Ubuntu-Wiki using this command: " cat /proc/asound/cards" .The device  is displayed at second position in the list, but now I am not sure how to edit settings, bring it to first position and make it appear in the mixer...thanks for your help
<Guest1868> can anyone help me with a setting up a web server problem?
<Guest1868> anyone there?
<Guest1868> hello?
<Mohan_chml> schmittr, can you check whether the driver is installed for the soundcard? Open terminal and type "lspci -v | less" and paste the result in paste.ubuntu.com
<Mohan_chml> Guest1868, just shoot the question. Someone who knows the answer will respond
<Guest1868> ok does anyone know how to change the default file location for web server files?
<schmittr> ok will try it
<schmittr> ok pasted it
<schmittr> btw soundcard is working from ubuntu-bug audio
<Mohan_chml> give that link to me here
<schmittr> ..testtone is...
<schmittr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530141/
<Mohan_chml> schmittr, I don't think that the driver is installed for it
<schmittr> how to do this?
<Mohan_chml> schmittr, are you in 10.10 ?
<schmittr> yes
<Mohan_chml> have a look again at System > Administration > Additional Drivers to check whether you have installed it
<schmittr> only showing the nvidia driver
<schmittr> here its shown:http://paste.ubuntu.com/530148/
<Mohan_chml> schmittr, i have to leave now as I have an issue here
<Mohan_chml> let me give you a link
<schmittr> ok thx
<Mohan_chml> schmittr, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Mohan_chml> I think that will help you
<schmittr> ok thx already!
<Guest1868> ok does anyone know how to change the default file location for web server files?
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Mohan_chml> Guest1868, I think you can better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Guest1868> ok i'll try
<carmen> can I adjust the time when lucid goes to sleep?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> are you a laptop user?
<carmen> no
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> open screensaver settings
<bioterror> there's a power management button, and you can adjust it from there
<carmen> thanks, I appreciate the help.
<bioterror> you're welcome
<ehcah> Can someone point me towards some great bed time reading on LVM?
<ehcah> I'm looking for something detailed, yet understandable by a newbie.
<hxcjonnysniper> how do i get permission to read and write a mounted folder? it wont let me change setting as the root.
<kaktya> hello
<bioterror> hi
<kaktya> pleas is there any one out there
<kaktya> online
<kaktya> how u doing
<kaktya> i wanna knw how could i install vmware in my 10.04
<kaktya> can you help me pleas
<kaktya> :) so that is mean i have to go back to my windows 7
<kaktya> that is really sad
<kaktya> bye
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> take it easy
<kaktya> lol
<bioterror> breath
<kaktya> i am really having hard time
<kaktya> with ubuntu
<bioterror> and let's start from the beginning
<kaktya> :)
<kaktya> cool
<kaktya> i aprecit that
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> so you want to install vmware
<kaktya> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<kaktya> yeah
<bioterror> server player or what?
<kaktya> yeah
<bioterror> which one?
<kaktya> i wanna be good at it but i am having crzy time with it
<kaktya> vmware
<kaktya> i never use ubuntu before
<kaktya> today is my 3 day
<kaktya> that i am using it
<kaktya> re you there
<kaktya> bioterror ?
<Cheri703> kaktya: slow down, people don't always respond immediately
<Cheri703> are you wanting vmware or virtual box?
<Cheri703> or just "a virtualization software of some sort"
<kaktya> any one just i wanna use many many os in my ubuntu so i dnt knw which one is work good i guess you knw better than me you tell me which one is good and use it
<bioterror> install virtualbox
<Cheri703> virtualbox is easiest at the beginning
<kaktya> is not working
<kaktya> i try it
<kaktya> tell me how i install vmware
<Cheri703> what isn't working?
<kaktya> if is possible
<kaktya> yeah
<Cheri703> what about it isn't working?
<kaktya> i try many iso but is not
<kaktya> working is saying
<kaktya> same thing like 12 bit
<kaktya> i try it again i let you knw what i got
<Cheri703> ok
<bioterror> huh
<Joeb454> >.<
<bioterror> pretty bad adhd ;)
<bioterror> I even got a msg from him or her
<bioterror> after my hi respond, never replied ;)
<bioterror> hi again, kaktya
<kaktya> i got this
<kaktya> Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<bioterror> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<kaktya> i did and what else
<kaktya> i have to do now
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM
<kaktya> is not working
<kaktya> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<kaktya> i got this again
<kaktya> RTR3Init failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)
<kaktya> Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> that installation section is weird
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<bioterror> kaktya, a question
<bioterror> kaktya, did you install virtualbox from ubuntu repositorys with synaptic, apt-get or aptitude? or did you download it first from some webpage?
<kaktya> i install is from synaptic
<kaktya> and there is so much viturtal in synaptic
<kaktya> so i did not select all of them
<kaktya> i just selected same of
<kaktya> them
<kaktya> is okie is not big problem i will get it
<bioterror> kaktya, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<bioterror> kaktya, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<kaktya> do you knw how i could install ubuntu in my usb and i can use my usb as botable
<kaktya> okie let me try
<kaktya> and see
<bioterror> I've only played on windows with virtualbox
<kaktya> is not working fuck it
<bioterror> watch you language, we have some youngsters in here ;)
<kaktya> thanks
<bioterror> your
<kaktya> is really nice
<kaktya> you did your best thanks
<bioterror> well
<kaktya> okie i am sorry
<kaktya> do you knw same nice terminal stuff
<Cheri703> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge virtualbox*  ? maybe bioterror?
<Cheri703> and then reinstall?
<kaktya> okie
<blablaa> hi all, how can i change my refresh rate from 60 to 75Hz, using the nvidia settings i apply it, but it does not change, the monitor still shows 60Hz
<kaktya> i will try
<hobgoblin> what's up with vbox ?
<bioterror> Cheri703, yeah
<bioterror> kaktya, install these: Virtualbox_ose Virtualbox_ose-qt Virtualbox_ose-dkms
<bioterror> *reinstall
<Cheri703> blablaa: my understanding is that the nvidia settings have to be run as root, i.e. gksudo whatever-nvidia-thing-is-called or just plain sudo. don't quote me on that, but that's what I remember
<hobgoblin> bioterror: what's the vbox issue?
<blablaa> Cheri703: I tried as root
<bioterror> hobgoblin, RTR3Init failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)
<blablaa> Cheri703: I tried as root, but it still stalls @ 60Hz
<kaktya> WHAT CAN I DO NOW
<kaktya> dkms* linux-headers-2.6.32-24*
<kaktya>   linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic* virtualbox-ose*
<kaktya>   virtualbox-ose-dkms* virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms*
<kaktya>   virtualbox-ose-qt*
<kaktya> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 7 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<kaktya> After this operation, 136MB disk space will be freed.
<kaktya> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<kaktya> YES OR N
<hobgoblin> kaktya: you can stop shouting and pasting long lists in here to start with
<bioterror> kaktya, yes yes
<blablaa> And another issue, after fresh ubuntu install, and after nvidia drivers install, the boot screen has very low res... strange.... :) whe i remove the driver, the resolution of the boot screen is back to nomal
<hobgoblin> blablaa: that is to do with grub2 and nvidia  - there is a fix - but I rarely see the boot screen for long :)
<blablaa> hobgoblin: yep, it loads pretty quick
<hobgoblin> blablaa: I can dig the info out if you want
<blablaa> thanx, but i have to go now, next time :) thank you
<blablaa> have a nice evening all
<blablaa> bye
<bodhizazen> paultag: poke =)
<hobgoblin> violence ...
<kaktya> hello
<kaktya> any nice terminal stuff
<kaktya> like moo
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> ave aveilleux
<aveilleux> ey
<Cheri703> so I'm trying to use wireshark, and it's not showing any interfaces...I just installed it, should I reboot?
<bioterror> Cheri703, running as root?
<bioterror> Cheri703_, remember to run wireshark with sudo
<Cheri703_> ah, that might be it
<Cheri703> yep, there they are
<Cheri703> thanks :)
 * Cheri703 is trying to teach herself how to do a hardware trace by tomorrow
<Cheri703> if I keep seeing something that is from "RikenKei" to "trendnet" and it's saying "who has <local IP>" is that something to wonder about?
<UndiFineD> trendnet hmm antivirus ?
<Cheri703> it says it's "address resolution protocol"
<Cheri703> I'm on secured wifi
<UndiFineD> that is arp, which mac address to send to
<Cheri703> ok, the rikenkei thing threw me off
<UndiFineD> http://www.trendnet.com/products/?type=home
<gabborr> hi
<gabborr> how can I install java?
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get install jre
<UndiFineD> jre = java runtime environment
<aveilleux> gabborr: sudo apt-get install sum-java6-jre
<aveilleux> sun*
<UndiFineD> i was close ;)
<gabborr> i got this msg: Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<yofel> gabborr: either enable the partner repository or use openjdk6-jre
<gabborr> E: Unable to locate package openjdk6-jre
<yofel> err, openjdk-6-jre sorry
<gabborr> thx
<yofel> the webbrowser plugin is called icedtea6-plugin if you need it
<gabborr> i think ive already installed that...how can I test if java is enabled in firefox?
<UndiFineD> http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<UndiFineD> visit that page gab... gone
<yofel> cool, that page crashed firefox here o.O
<UndiFineD> hmm, not showing applet in chromium
<yofel> (another way to check this would be to look at about:plugins by the way)
<UndiFineD> oh, disabled ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-12
<bodhizazen> paultag: how do you like these dragons ? http://blog.bodhizazen.net/Table/iptables.php?nav=iptables
<UndiFineD> the iptables page again, made changes ?
<UndiFineD> are they fading down the page, or is that an optical illusion
 * UndiFineD sees tigers
<bodhizazen> trying to decide if I like the dragons / tigers UndiFineD
<bodhizazen> UndiFineD: If yo want a laugh, try this retro look =)
<bodhizazen> (reload the page)
<UndiFineD> page looks good to me, but I am not much of an art / design person
 * UndiFineD is grinding the line
<UndiFineD> 8MB/s coming in
<UndiFineD> making sure electrons pass quickly and often
<bodhizazen> UndiFineD: I am just trying to avoid ugly =)
<UndiFineD> \o/ flowers
<UndiFineD> nah go with the dragons and tigers
<bodhizazen> The flowers were for fun
<bodhizazen> thanks for looking at the dragons / tigers =)
<rfreiberger> hello hello!
<aveilleux> hi there
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> sugnan: can you please suggest m about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/234334.html ?
<kaushal> can you please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/234334.html ?
<aveilleux> kaushal: No need to post twice. Also, try the forums.
<aveilleux> kaushal: I'm not sure if you can easily configure two networks at once; networking isn't my speciality. I'm sure it can be cone across multiple interfaces, though.
<kaushal> aveilleux: yeah
<aveilleux> kaushal: Like, I know what you're asking is technically possible, I just don't know how easily it can be done since I've never done it.
<realeyes> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/local"
<realeyes> how to unzip to a certain folder as root?
<doomgiver> hi
<doomgiver> i want to install a text editor on ubuntu 10.10
<doomgiver> i'd like to install notepad++
<doomgiver> how can i do that?
<bioterror> windows application, I assume?
<doomgiver> yes
<bioterror> doomgiver, you should have gedit by default on ubuntu
<bioterror> on other ubuntu variantions usually a program called leafpad
<doomgiver> yes i do have gedit
<doomgiver> but does it handle multiple languages like C/perl??
<doomgiver> i've just used gedit for basic scripts in bash
<bioterror> http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<doomgiver> thanks!!
<doomgiver> also, is there a way to change power settings, like max performance, power saver, aka windows?
<doomgiver> i've just migrated to linux, so im thinking in windows terms
<doomgiver> one more question; if im a good enough programer, can i modify the way ubuntu looks???
<bioterror> well, your machine should be using "on-demand" by default
<bioterror> you dont need to be a programmer to do that
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<bioterror> doomgiver, on-demand is the most optimized setting, for real
<doomgiver> the first thing i'd do is get the buttons to the right!!!
<bioterror> hahahahaha
<doomgiver> thanks...
<doomgiver> so, it'll change setting based on usage?
<doomgiver> coz right now my hard drive is getting pretty hot, and i'm just surfing...
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> your dc cord is plugged in
<bioterror> and you dont see that battery icon?
<bioterror> in system tray
<doomgiver> not originaly, but i've changed the settings. it is now visible
<bioterror> well, if you click that battery icon, you get the preferences
<bioterror> there's a setting "spin down hard drive"
<bioterror> or something like that
<doomgiver> yes, i selected it..
<doomgiver> any options for modifying spindown times?
<doomgiver> i'd like to keep it at 1 min
<bioterror> I think it can be done with hdparam
<bioterror> hdparm
<doomgiver> alright... i'll check the man
<doomgiver> noob question: how to run terminal with kbrd shortcut?
<bioterror> there's some --idle switches
<bioterror> doomgiver, I usuall do it with alt+f2 and type my terminal
<bioterror> I'm using urxvt
<doomgiver> whats that?
<bioterror> rxvt-unicode
<doomgiver> still confused...
<bioterror> you can type there "gnome-terminal" or something like that
<bioterror> or just "xterm"
<doomgiver> ok... thanks!!!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<UndiFineD> o/
<nlsthzn_work> hi all
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Daniel0108
<mariella> I'm sort of a newby, I've been using ubunto for almost 2 years, now I have lucid and  everything worked well till this summer;after an update my ndiswrapper died together with my marvell8335 wireless card. Could you help me? I tried every solution I found on forums but none worked
<mariella> iwconfig does't list my card any more, nor does ipconfig
<mariella> but the card is there, it works with puppy linux and ndiswrapper there, no issues
<mariella> I tried changing the drivers but nothing good came of it, and I just get mad thinking that it worked fine before
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: could you type; "lspci | grep Ethernet" without quotes in terminal and pastebin it?
<mariella> ok
<mariella> mari@linuxBOX:~$ lspci
<mariella> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)
<mariella> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)
<mariella> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)
<mariella> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)
<mariella> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)
<JoeMaverickSett> !pastebin | mariella
<mariella> 00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<ubot2> mariella: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mariella> 00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<mariella> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<mariella> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<mariella> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<mariella> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<mariella> 01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: please stop.
<mariella> mari@linuxBOX:~$
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: ah, you should have pasted on paste.ubuntu.com.
<mariella> sorry, I didn't know
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: could you give this a try; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k and see if it works out.
<mariella> already done..it didnt't work, I have a 64bit lucid and I used 64bit driver before successfully
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: have you tried the 64-bit driver described there?
<mariella> yes
<mariella> I tried that on that site and others I found
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, let me find more info/doc.
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: have you also tried, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<mariella> I tried this too http://www.skd.de/e_en/support/driver_searchresults.html?navanchor=&term=typ.treiber+produkt.SK-54C1&produkt=produkt.SK-54C1&typ=typ.treiber&system=
<asterismo> hi everyone
<trhisdone> hello
<mariella> yes, I tried the grafical and directly from the shell
<asterismo> i have a little question...
<asterismo> is maveric better than lucid?
<asterismo> maverick vs lucid....
<mariella> my system froze a lot of times and it didn't see the card either
<asterismo> i see
<mariella> hi
<mariella> lucid is lt, maverick is not
<mariella> and if I fix my bug I think I will not upgrade anything soon
<trhisdone> i just started using lucid
<mariella> I like lucid, and Hardy before that, but I should be less trusting with updates :-)
<trhisdone> im new to the whole thing... took me a while to figure out how to get my soundcard to work and play dvd's but other than that i havn't had any problems
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: could you type this in your terminal (not here) "dmesg | grep -ie ndis -ie wlan0 -ie error" without quotes, and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mariella> neither did I
<trhisdone> I had to tweak the fonts a bit.......the default one was horrible
<mariella> pasted
<mariella> as mariella
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: could you give me the link.
<mariella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530779/
<trhisdone> whats the best music player? something similar to winamp?
<head_victim> trhisdone: I can't live without exaile for my musical needs. Depends though if you want full featured or something better on resources.
<trhisdone> something full featured
<head_victim> If you're using gnome I'd suggest exaile, if you're using kde I'd suggest amarok.
<mariella> there are a lot, I use whatever is already installed :-), I really can't hear the difference
<mariella> amarok and exeile are nice too
<trhisdone> im looking for something similar to winamp.... the installed ones are not even close
<trhisdone> i will try exaile
<mariella> good choice!!
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: could you type "sudo lshw -C network" and "lsmod | grep ndis" in the terminal and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<JoeMaverickSett> one at a time in the terminal.
<trhisdone> now if i could just find a nero replacement i might never use windows again
<yofel> brasero is usually enough for most disk burning taks, you can try k3b too
<mariella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530785/
<trhisdone> i used k3b but it doesnt let you burn to multiple drives at the same time like nero
<trhisdone> unless its some option i couldn't find
<head_victim> trhisdone: I'd add a +1 to brasero for gnome or +1 for k3b if you're using kde.
<trhisdone> can exaile play flac files?
<mariella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530786/          now I 'm online with a usb card, dlink  DWL-G122
<trhisdone> nevermind.....dumb question
<head_victim> trhisdone: yep, it's all I use.
<JoeMaverickSett> mariella: i'm out of ideas, you could try this guide; http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847 or stick around here or try asking at #ubuntu. i'm sure there are alot of people better skilled at this than me. :-/
<mariella> You cut yourself short, I'm sure :-)  thanks a lot  anyway
<mariella> You've been really nice !!
<trhisdone> im using gnome
<trhisdone> awful quiet in there
<stlsaint> trhisdone: guess folks just dont need support right now ;)
<trhisdone> true
<trhisdone> whats a good dvd player?
<geirha> I'm fond of mplayer. Many will probably suggest vlc.
<trhisdone> yeah im using vlc
<yofel> kaffeine is usable too, but last time I tried it even totem would play a dvd.
<geirha> And the default media player (totem) can play dvds quite well too if I'm not mistaken.
<geirha> :)
<trhisdone> im talking about dvd files on the computer..........kaffeine is good for actual dvds
<yofel> well, you can try totem, I usually use smplayer or vlc though too
<Silver_Fox_> I am going goodbye.
<trhisdone> vlc looks a little jerky... i been messing with the deinterlace settings but i can still see the jerking
<trhisdone> its very slight
<trhisdone> ok just figured it out....you have right click the dvd folder and use open with kaffeine
<trhisdone> but when you try to open it from within kaffeine you get an error
<trhisdone> wierd
<trhisdone> well im going to go eat....thanks for the help
<geirha> (OT, humour) Techsupport's been around for a loong time.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQHX-SjgQvQ
<johnny77> I'm trying to run a python program, but running into an error. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530909/
<bioterror> johnny77, apt-cache search libdns
<johnny77> bioterror: run that in the command line? what does it do?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev
<bioterror> I think
<bioterror> wait
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install libavahi-compat-libdnssd1
<bioterror> there you get your file
<johnny77> bioterror: ran into another error, but the terminal output said install python-tk package. Finished, trying again.
<johnny77> it, worked thank you.
<bioterror> np
<laziac> is it intended behavior that some notifications appear snug in the upper right corner while others have a gap?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-13
<duanedesign> anyone used the Tag List plugin for gedit?
<alex-a> hi there! I have tried installing lucid a few times. However, my internet connections is slowest at this time.
<alex-a> I have started on Linux 1 month ago and kind of need to walk me through
<alex-a> Hi! Is there a commercial tutorial for Ubuntu online?
<duanedesign> what are you having a problem with?
<duanedesign> the installation?
<alex-a> No, the last installation was successful. But I thought it is something about hooking up to proxy server or squid.
<duanedesign> good. Glad you got Ubuntu onstalled
<duanedesign> installed*
<alex-a> Speed of internet on previous installations were really fast. It is slow this time.
<duanedesign> hmm. not sure what you couuld do about that. Maybe try a different DNS server
<alex-a> how do I do that please?
<duanedesign> alex-a: first lets make sure it is not an IOV6 issue
<duanedesign> IPV6*
<duanedesign> sorry having trouble typing :)
<alex-a> I have a dual boot- Windows 7/ Lucid 10.4. I just connected on both without the need to configure anything.
<duanedesign> alex-a: if you open a Terminal and run this command: sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<alex-a> ok will do now
<duanedesign> add this line to the bottom
<duanedesign> net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra = 0
<duanedesign> then save and close
<alex-a> done
<duanedesign> ok and run this command to check for ipV6 module
<duanedesign> lsmod | grep ipv6
<duanedesign> should just return to another prompt if it finds nothing
<alex-a> just returned to another prompt
<duanedesign> ok good
<duanedesign> now go to System > Preferences > Network Settings
<duanedesign> err, Network Connections
<alex-a> ok
<duanedesign> click the Tab for wired or wireless depending on which you are using
<duanedesign> find your connection click on it to highlight it and then click 'Edit'
<alex-a> it only shows "Auto eth0"
<duanedesign> ok thats likely what you are using
<alex-a> i have just selected it and clicked edit
<alex-a> now it shows MAC address and MTU which is filled out "automatic"
<duanedesign> IPV4 tab
<alex-a> just did and shows "Automatic (DHCP)
<duanedesign> ok. You can set it to Automatic(DHCP)addresses only
<alex-a> ok
<duanedesign> and then manually enter DNS servers in the field 'DNS Servers:'
<duanedesign> do you know which you use in Windows by chance?
<alex-a> no I don't.
<alex-a> can i find it by PING?
<duanedesign> there is a program that will find the fastest DNS servers for your connection
<alex-a> what is it, please?
<duanedesign> let me see...
<duanedesign> alex-a: ok run the command:  wget http://namebench.googlecode.com/files/namebench-1.1.tgz
<duanedesign> that came out as two linees on my screen but that one command.  wget http://...
<duanedesign> after it downloads
<duanedesign> run this command to extract it: tar -xzvf namebench-1.1.tgz
<alex-a> download and now in new prompt returned
<alex-a> ok will do
<duanedesign> then run command to change into that directory: cd namebench-1.1
<duanedesign> alex-a: and finally to run the program: ./namebench.py
<duanedesign> alex-a: it should recommend three DNS servers
<alex-a> it is still running
<duanedesign> it will print them to screen but also create a .html files in your /tmp
<alex-a> it is still running saying " benchmarking 11 servers
<alex-a> it says that 8.8.8.8 Google Public DNS is fastest
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> alex-a: should give two other suggestions
<alex-a> yes it does
<alex-a> 2 are local DNSs
<duanedesign> ok put them in the DNS Servers field in Network Manager like so: 8.8.8.8, 68.105.29.11, 208.67.220.220
<duanedesign> these are just examples of course, use the ones ne=amebench recommends :)
<alex-a> you means as you typed here?
<alex-a> i just wan to make sure it is on IPv4
<duanedesign> dont use the ones I typed. Those are the ones I use.
<duanedesign> use the 8.8.8.8 and the two local DNS's
<alex-a> ok. but should it be filled in under the IPv4 tab?
<duanedesign> on the IPV4 Settings Tab
<alex-a> ok, got it.
<duanedesign> ok click Apply
<alex-a> apply dialogue box is not active
<duanedesign> hmmm
<alex-a> Should it be Manual on Method:?
<alex-a> I typed the recommended DNSs and separated them by comma.
<duanedesign> make sure they are typed correctly
<alex-a> yes they are correct indeed
<duanedesign> try these and see if it lets you click apply 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<alex-a> no it doesn't
<alex-a> there is something I must be missing here
<duanedesign> alex-a: ok try just the 2 local DNS numbers
<alex-a> primary and secondary only?
<alex-a> Apply dialogue box still not active.
<alex-a> how to I send screen shots?
<duanedesign> ill do a shot of mine
<alex-a> ok
<duanedesign> alex-a: http://ubuntuone.com/p/P2b/
<alex-a> ok
<alex-a> ok
<alex-a> ok
<duanedesign> lokk the same :)
<duanedesign> look*
<alex-a> my apologies for sending the same message. I have not seen the screen shots yet?
<duanedesign> alex-a: http://ubuntuone.com/p/P2b/
<duanedesign> alex-a: did you see screenshot link?
<aveilleux> Guess not
<duanedesign> oh no i lost one :)
<alex-a> duane: I lost the connection after I clicked Apply. So had to go back to OLD settings to be able to go online again.
<alex-a>  sudoge
<Daniel0108> hi
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: happy birthday!
<duanedesign> shadeslayer: awesome, thank you
<Mohan_chml> shadeslayer, late. It ended before 7 hours :P
<shadeslayer> i just logged on... :P
<duanedesign> shadeslayer: how are things rohan?
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> i now have KDE commit access
<duanedesign> \o/
<shadeslayer> :)
<duanedesign> shadeslayer: oh wow!
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<duanedesign> shadeslayer: nice. I picked up a Kubuntu CD at UDS. Going to give it a try
<shadeslayer> oooo
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: poke me if you have issues
<duanedesign> thank you
<ehcah> Hello.  Due to a theme change, my bottom panel has gone missing.  I have deleted the theme I had and wish to restore the bottom panel.  By this, I mean the "default" ubuntu bottom panel.  Not creating a new one.  My top panel is exactly I would like. Any tutorial I can find kills and restarts both panels.  Any suggestions?
<geirha> unsetting /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen0 instead of the whole /apps/panel _may_ work. I'm mainly guessing. You could try it out on the guest user first.
<ehcah> geirha:  Thank you.  This is annoying the crap out of me.  A few weeks ago, I thought it would be cool to install an OSX them. WRONG
<ehcah> geirha:  at the time, all I needed to to was edit the bottom panel *.xml and position from "0" to "-1" and it disappeared.  I would have hoped editing back would have brought it back.
<geirha> You edited the xml directly? without using gconf-editor or gconftool ?
<ehcah> I think it was gconf-editor at the time.
<geirha> Ah ok. I would've assumed editing it back would work too
<ehcah> nah.  No such luck.
<geirha> :/
<ehcah> I ended up doing this:  http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<ehcah> I lost my pretty top menu!  :(
<ehcah> Oh well.  It's all about learning, right?!?!
<geirha> Hm. That rm is overkill
<ehcah> I didn't do the rm.
<ehcah> I skipped that one.
<geirha> My idea was to do  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen0
<ehcah> I'm just about back to normal.  It's the OCD side of me that likes the spacing and order I had.
<ehcah> geirha:  Do you have any experience with SOHO (in my case HO) NAS?  ;)
<geirha> ehcah: I'm afraid not.
<ehcah> txs anyway.
<Mohan_chml> ehcah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5383692&postcount=10
<Mohan_chml> ehcah, It will restore panels to default. Remember "Default"
<ehcah> Mohan_chml:  Thank you.  I found a URL that did something similar.
<Mohan_chml> cool =]
<alex-a> hi there. Can anyone show me how to install/configure squid,please?
<Mohan_chml> alex-a, I don't run Squid. But have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<alex-a> ok. thanks.
<Mohan_chml> Hello geirha =]
<geirha> Mohan_chml: Hello :)
<kadirceran> Format paintbrush at open office 3.2 on Ubuntu 10.10 is not working properly anyone experience on that? thanks
<Mohan_chml> kadirceran, I saw a bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org
<kadirceran> looking ..
<Mohan_chml> kadirceran, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/221745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 221745 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[upstream] [3.3] format paintbrush in OpenOffice.org Presentation is not activated (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kadirceran> no i dont want go back blody win :(
<Mohan_chml> kadirceran, Tried libreoffice?
<kadirceran> nope, but have a look now
<kadirceran> thanks for your support up to now
<Mohan_chml> (:
<JoeMaverickSett> kadirceran: here is how to install libreoffice; http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/libreoffice-3-3-0-beta-2-released/ :)
<Mohan_chml> hey JoeMaverickSett ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: howdy! :P
<kadirceran> for 10.10 stable version?
<JoeMaverickSett> kadirceran: i'm using it on my 10.10, so far no problems. :)
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, Got cold :'(
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: :O did you take medicine?
<JoeMaverickSett> kadirceran: i even removed openoffice suite. ;)
 * Mohan_chml hates medicines
 * JoeMaverickSett shoves medicines inside Mohan_chml mouth. :P
<kadirceran> I think I will also :(
<kadirceran> but need a good replecment for that
 * Mohan_chml dodges
<JoeMaverickSett> kadirceran: there is no difference in Libreoffice as far as i can see. just the name is different. :)
<kadirceran> will try Libreoffice as you advised
<kadirceran> so same problem or working?
<JoeMaverickSett> kadirceran: okie. good luck. i mean it works. :)
<kadirceran> oh men thx :)
<JoeMaverickSett> no problem. glad to help.
 * geekosopher is not able to find any virus in linux and so going back to win ;)
<Mohan_chml> lol
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe! :D
<geekosopher> sorry guys, could help myself writing that :)
<Llama> Looking for help with transferring a live distro with persistent storage to my hard drive for a dual boot. Any takers?
<Mohan_chml> Llama, ready to install? and you are with a 10.10 ?
<Llama> I'm running 10.04 LTS on my flash drive right now, and it's got persistent storage on it; I just needed to transfer everything to my hard drive for a dual boot instead.
<Llama> Ready to wean myself off of the live distro. :)
<Mohan_chml> Llama, Do you have any free partition with a size of 15 to 20 GB?
<Llama> Affirmative. I know how to install, I can just use the flash drive to boot and choose "Install to Hard Drive" from the menu, but will it transfer all the persistent storage that is currently on my flash drive? (Documents, Settings, etc)
<Mohan_chml> Llama, you can copy the documents that you downloaded/ now having in your current home folder. and you have to configure Ubuntu after installing
<alex-a> how do I download and install adobe flash player. Can anyone help, please?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: for fire-fox?
<alex-a> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center > Search Box, type Adobe Flash Plugin for firefox.
<Llama> Ooh. So it won't preserve my settings/installed packages for me?
<Mohan_chml> Llama, you can't have the installed packages. but can take the backup of those packages from your machine
<Llama> Hmm. Do you know how/where I can get the backups for those packages? Is there a central directory I can copy things from in Ubuntu?
<alex-a> Joe Maverick: thanks.
<geekosopher> Mohan_chml: JoeMaverickSett: would dpkg --get-selections & dpkg --set-selections help?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: no problem. :)
<Mohan_chml> geekosopher, I think yes
 * geekosopher has never tried it though
<Mohan_chml> Llama, try what geekosopher told. and you used synaptic?
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: this would help, visual is better; http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<Llama> I'm using the Ubuntu Software Center that comes default, although I just figured out a solution
<Llama> Haha that's exactly what I just found :P
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: ah, i meant can follow the guide. :)
<Mohan_chml> :o
<Llama> Haha thanks guys :)
<Mohan_chml> brb. dinner time and as usual. mom scolds :D
 * JoeMaverickSett kicks Mohan_chml :P
<Mohan_chml> :|
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<geekosopher> Mohan_chml: don't dodge the medicines :)
<alex-a> Joe Maverick: I'm a beginner in Linux however, I have tried to reinstalled a few time. Have noticed that internet access speed is slow on the last installation. Do you know what is causing it?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: i'm not sure what causes that. :-/
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: may be you could change the server you are using to install packages.
<alex-a> How Am I going to that, please?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: System > Administration > Software Sources > Download from > Choose Other.. > Click Select Best Server.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: but i don't gurantee that it will be faster though. but give it a go. i've tried that myself and it seems to work. :)
<alex-a> I have just tried that and download is really fast. However, when I use the browser pager loading takes time.
<alex-a> I have a dual boot 64 bit WIn 7/ Lucid. Speed access to internet on both OS were very fast on first installation. Kind of slow this time.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: you might want to try this guide to optimizing firefox http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<alex-a> Joe Maverick: It works much better now. Thanks a lot.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: no problem. :)
<alex-a> bye
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: bye. :D
<hakimsheriff_> I anyone needs any help I am here to help
<Mohan_chml> hakimsheriff_, glad to hear that :)
<SPooN> is it possible to get iTunes on Ubuntu 10.10?
<rahul27> SPooN, Rhythmbox is an alternative
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: use banshee. :)
<SPooN> rahul27: will an iPod/iTouch etc work with Rhythmbox though?
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, yes It will =]
<SPooN> orly
<rahul27> SPooN, yup
<SPooN> well thats pretty hawt schtuff then
 * JoeMaverickSett found Banshee to work rather well.
<rahul27> Me thinks its better than iTunes
<rahul27> :)
<nUboon2Age> with wine you can use an old iTunes, which may/may not work for you
<JoeMaverickSett> if you have iOS 4 or abit later than that, i don't think it will work. :-/
<nUboon2Age> i use an iPod 5th gen nano and iphone w/ rhythmbox.  works reasonably well
<Mohan_chml> nUboon2Age, One can use wine If there is 'No other alternatives'. It is preferred w/o using wine or other emulators for M$
<nUboon2Age> Mohan_chml: plus wine doesn't work that well
<Mohan_chml> (:
 * JoeMaverickSett agrees, strongly. :D
<rahul27> nUboon2Age, I second that
<nUboon2Age> i'm very disappointed in the state of WINE. :-/
<JoeMaverickSett> nUboon2Age: don't be. :D
<nUboon2Age> i think if i ponied up the money, some of the WINE derivatives would work reasonably well
<rahul27> if only i could play FIFA 11 on Ubuntu :(
<SPooN> if only I could play black ops and League of Legends on ubuntu...
<rahul27> Cadega
<rahul27> ?
<JoeMaverickSett> ever tried searching on appdb?
<nUboon2Age> yeah like cadega
<nUboon2Age> many would like to be able to run quickbooks on WINE.
<nUboon2Age> +
<nUboon2Age> SPooN: rhythmbox on Maverick is supposed to be even better than what i've been running --- RB on Lucid.  there were some key updates that were supposed to improved synching.
<SPooN> okie...
<SPooN> I'm on Ubuntu, not maverick
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, what version? 10.10?
<SPooN> 10.10
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, we have a name for each version and 10.10 = Maverick Meerkat =]
<SPooN> ok :P
<Mohan_chml> Lucid = 10.04
<rahul27> Mohan_chml, how come its never called by its second name?
<rahul27> like Meerkat
<nUboon2Age> rahul27: sometimes it is
<nUboon2Age> not sure why its usually first name.  just a tradition or convention that sprung up i guess
<rahul27> nUboon2Age, very rarely tho
 * SPooN wants the new iTouch
<nUboon2Age> yes. but moreso with meerkat i noticed.  i predict  narwhal might get more action too
<Mohan_chml> rahul27, what is your full name?
<nUboon2Age> Mohan_chml: why ask them that?
<nUboon2Age> that's none of our biz
<Mohan_chml> nUboon2Age, wait for his reply =]
<nUboon2Age> but its not our biz
<rahul27> Mohan_chml, what name do u want?
<Mohan_chml> nUboon2Age, patience will give you 1000$
<Mohan_chml> rahul27, tell me your name as per the college
<nUboon2Age> what does it matter what their name is.  we need to protect people's privacy
<Mohan_chml> or as per your salary slip
<Mohan_chml> nUboon2Age, I know him well =]
<nUboon2Age> ok
<rahul27> Mohan_chml, the name says Rahul
<rahul27> :)
<Mohan_chml> :o
<Mohan_chml> rahul27, HMM! I thought I saw something other than that in your FB :P
<nUboon2Age> JoeMaverickSett: if we could get WINE in a better state, ReactOS could take off -- m$ killer
<rahul27> Mohan_chml, Rahul Rudradevan ... thats my full name
<Mohan_chml> that is what I want. nUboon2Age see his response. =]
<nUboon2Age> sorry i don't understand Mohan_chml
<rahul27> Mohan_chml, yeah me too ...
<Mohan_chml> rahul27, we all have a habit of mentioning our first name of our whole
<Mohan_chml> like I am using Mohan instead of calling me as Mohan Kumar
<nUboon2Age> oh, i see what you're getting at
<Mohan_chml> nUboon2Age, I Hit the target correctly? =]
<nUboon2Age> but there's something to be said for using the cuddly animal names. :-)
<Mohan_chml> lemme look for the real naming reason. but it is alphabetical
<nUboon2Age> Natty will probably be nicknamed 'nasty'  -- its just too obvious a play on the word
<Mohan_chml> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<rahul27> nUboon2Age, Nasty is not sophisticaled enuf
<rahul27> sophisticated*
<rahul27> Natty Narwhal
<nUboon2Age> i mean for detractors.  they'll probably go with 'nasty'
<rahul27> nUboon2Age, its already decided.
<Cyrus__> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with grub
<Mohan_chml> Cyrus__, shoot
<rahul27> Cyrus__, welcome to the club
<nUboon2Age> rahul27: yes the official name is.  i mean that those that don't like Ubuntu or Natty will probably use the name 'nasty' instead
<Cyrus__> well i managed to install it off of the livecd
<rahul27> nUboon2Age, ohhh :P
<Cyrus__> though i must have messed that up because now i get the "kernel must be loaded before booting" error
<nUboon2Age> the whole unity thing will be quite a controversy i think
<nUboon2Age> imo its probably a good move, but many will not see it that way
<nUboon2Age> especially with the way we just spring things on people w/o laying a good groundwork for mental/emotional transition
<Mohan_chml> Cyrus__, can you tell why you did that? I mean you got any errors before that?
<nUboon2Age> we'll end up having to say a LOT -- "well you can always switch the desktop to whichever you prefer"
<Mohan_chml> Cyrus__, and getting into live CD and typing "sudo update-grub" w/o quotes in terminal will do that
<Cyrus__> i did that and i got "error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<Cyrus__> so i'm trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu and i installed them both, but it would boot straight to windows, so i figured grub was the problem
<yofel> Cyrus__: did you try to install grub by chroot?
<Cyrus__> no i didn'
<Cyrus__> t
<Mohan_chml> !grub | Cyrus__
<yofel> well, if you install both you need to install windows first and ubuntu after that, or you'll have to recover grub after windows installation
<ubot2> Cyrus__: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<yofel> Cyrus__: which release by the way?
<Cyrus__> latest release
<yofel> then..
<yofel> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mohan_chml> Cyrus__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Overwriting%20the%20Master%20Boot%20Record
<Mohan_chml> Cyrus__, that will do, Like 1) you have to mount the Ubuntu partition to /media
<Mohan_chml> 2) do sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<Mohan_chml> Cyrus__, and you will have your grub running great =]
<Cyrus__> thanks, i'll try that
<Mohan_chml> (:
<yofel> don't forget to run update-grub after installing it, as far as I know grub-install doesn't generate a grub.cfg
<Mohan_chml> Cyrus__, ^
<Guest83197> ok... hello
<Guest83197> I'm trying this to see if anyone can help
<Guest83197> it would be great...
<Guest83197> Im trying to install dictionary in OOo runing in Ubuntu
<Guest83197> I can install the dicctionary file, but it will never show as available
<Guest83197> Im thinking if I have to add the line of that dicctionary into de dictionaries file on the OOo folder
<Guest83197> but I dont know how to do that
<Mohan_chml> Guest83197, http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries
<Mohan_chml> use the extensions repository under the Ubuntu OS grouping
<Guest83197> Thx for the link Mohan
<Guest83197> I downloaded the file from there
<Mohan_chml> yw (:
<Guest83197> used the extension manager to install i
<Guest83197> it
<Mohan_chml> okay!
<Guest83197> everything seems fine
<Guest83197> but it doesnt go
<Guest83197> I know that there is some file that, if you are installing manually, you have to access to add the  line for the new dictionary, such as es_ES
<Guest83197> might that be the problem?
<Mohan_chml> Guest83197, As far as I Know, the fonts or languages will be accepted only from the standard preefix
<Guest83197> yeap, I understand... but still not sure what to do so I can use the dictionary
<Mohan_chml> I have no ideas to shoot out :(
<Guest83197> thanks anyway!
<Guest83197> ok! It fixed it self. I run system monitor and closed it without doing anything, and now it works
<Guest83197> great!
<Guest83197> thanks to every one! this service is very nice
<Guest83197> have a good day!
<slooksterpsv> Hey all, question - could I install Ubuntu, making my default / partition be btrfs and then have a /boot partition that is ext2 so I could boot? Is that possible?
<yofel> slooksterpsv: yes, as long as /boot isn't btrfs it should work fine
<slooksterpsv> ok perfect, I'm going to run a few checks on my fs cause my data is getting corrupt (I have a ton of ISOs and it seems like they're becoming corrupt)
<harrisonk> hello
<harrisonk> how would I go about downloading a torent via the CLI?
<slooksterpsv> harrisonk: I just did a quick search, and I'm going to try this as well, but this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-command-line-bittorrent-client.html - looks promising
<slooksterpsv> nope it's not lol broken links, let me see if I can find something better
 * yofel uses rtorrent for command line
 * geirha uses transmission for command line
<yofel> transmission had a gui-less part?
<Flare183> yofel: yes
<slooksterpsv> oh wow, I like the transmission one better, rtorrent is confusing, until I can really play with it
<yofel> didn't know, guess I'll try it some time
<geirha> There's the transmission-daemon, and you can control the daemon, gtk and qt clients with cli tools
<Flare183> My personal favorite is either Vuze or Torrentflux
<geirha> transmission-remote is a command-line tool, then there's a third-party curses client which resembeles rtorrent.
<yofel> Vuze kept using crazy amounts of memory here, so I usually use Ktorrent or rtorrent
<Flare183> yofel: Vuze, uses java, so of course its going to eat memory
<yofel> right
<Flare183> If you've got a server that you own, try out torrentflux :D
<yofel> I like the built-in tracker in azureus though, nice if you need one for a short while
<Flare183> It runs via the web
<yofel> oh? worth trying then ^^
<Flare183> Yup
<geirha> http://www.webpaste.net/e6a2b9c93b9f  <- transmission is actually more light-weight than rtorrent
<Flare183> !info torrentflux
<ubot2> Flare183: torrentflux (source: torrentflux): web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-5 (maverick), package size 447 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<Flare183> yofel: ^^ See?
<yofel> yep, I'll try it when I get the time
<Flare183> Alright, let me know if you need help :)
<scott__> how do i setup my virtual box so i can access my usb flash drive directly in windows?  i have linux as host & windows in virtual box.
<stlsaint> scott__: what version of vbox are you using?
<scott__> it's oracle vm box
<scott__> is there a way to fix my problem
<stlsaint> scott__: did you install from the repos or from the vbox website
<scott__> stlsaint: it was installed from the website.
<stlsaint> scott__: you should just be able to enable the usb option via the settings menu after you install the Addition Tools
<scott__> i tried the usb options & i still can't access my usb in windows
<scott__> i have the additions added also
<scott__> when i click on the devices tab of vbox i can see my flash drive but i can't select it
<scott__> stlsaint: so how do i fix the prob?
<Yapo> Hey, trying to install 10.10 Netbook remix and the installation is stuck at the "Who are you?" screen
<stlsaint> scott__: hrm, seems that all should be working
<stlsaint> scott__: do you have dkms installed?
<scott__> stlsaint: what is dkms?
<Yapo> just found it in the answer database
<Yapo> apparently i cant use capitol letters
<stlsaint> scott__: DKMS is a framework designed to allow individual kernel modules to be upgraded without changing the whole kernel. It is also very easy to rebuild modules as you upgrade kernels.
<scott__> stlsaint: how or where do i get dkms framework?  also how do i install it?
<stlsaint> scott__: sudo apt-get install dkms
<scott__> stlsaint: did that & it said that newest version is already installed.
<stlsaint> scott__: when you boot up the vm and insert the usb and select the usb from the menu what happens?
<scott__> stlsaint: hold on i am shutting vm down.  so i can dbl ck to see what happens.
<scott__> stlsaint: i clicked on usb & it recognizes my flash drive in the filter list.
<scott__> stlsaint: what now??
<scott__> stlsaint: fyi - i also have the "enable 2.0 controller" box checked.
<kadirceran> hello all, anyone knows to make a spell check for Libre Office?
<aveilleux> Doesn't Libre Office have one built in? I thought it was just rebranded OpenOffice.
<kadirceran> it has actually bu not working ..
<kadirceran> at least for now
<kadirceran> so openoffice format brush is not working ...
<kadirceran> libreoffice spellcheck is not working
<kadirceran> return to ms pp..
<kadirceran> :(
<aveilleux> What?
<aveilleux> The OOo format brush works.
<scott__> stlsaint: any other ideas how to fix the prob
<kadirceran> sorry aveilleux, please check it
<kadirceran> it works only for boxex
<kadirceran> not texts
<stlsaint> scott__: and you cant access the usb from windows?
<aveilleux> Yeah, I uh
<stlsaint> even though youve checked it from the usb list in the vm?
<aveilleux> Just applied formatting to text.
<aveilleux> So, it works on my end.
<aveilleux> And I don't even use the format brush, I just define styles and apply them to text. It's a more structured way to do it; for me, anyway.
<kadirceran> good to hear that but i see some bugs
<aveilleux> Of course there are bugs, it was implemented like six months ago.
<kadirceran> aveilleux is that 10.10 - 3.2 ?
<aveilleux> 3.2.1, yeah
<kadirceran> so interesting it is not working here and there are bugs on launchpad for this issue
<dizm> hey
<dizm> i was going through the steps of "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RIUOoMdkv8"
<dizm> and its me, so it didnt work
<dizm> i need to reset what ive done :D
<dizm> how?
<kadirceran> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/221745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 221745 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[upstream] [3.3] format paintbrush in OpenOffice.org Presentation is not activated (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kadirceran> i have installed libreoffice as ooo format paintbrush is not working
<kadirceran> but in libreoffice spellcheck is not working
<kadirceran> any help to make work ether of them?
<danananna> <dizm> i was going through the steps of "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RIUOoMdkv8"
<danananna> <dizm> and its me, so it didnt work
<danananna> <dizm> i need to reset what ive done :D
<danananna> <dizm> how?
<danananna> dont know if you got that before my conn less
<danananna> :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-14
<reaperofpoverty> hi
<reaperofpoverty> can anyone help me install ubuntu? i'm having issues with it
<reaperofpoverty> i'm installing ubuntu 10.10 my windows xp sp2 computer (would like to make ubuntu the only os)
<reaperofpoverty> i have less than half a mb of ram, don't know if that's relevant
<reaperofpoverty> I tried to USB boot but none of the options in my boot config menu worked, so i tried the cd
<reaperofpoverty> that stuck at the screen with five dots for an hour before i shut it off - tried it again and same thing
<reaperofpoverty> now i'm trying the alternate CD and it's not able to autoconfigure my dhcp. i have no idea what that means
<mbergamo> phillw: I got it to work! FINALLY!
<Cheri703> reaperofpoverty: what exactly is the message saying?
<Cheri703> also, it sounds like it's an older computer, yes?
<reaperofpoverty> yes, that's correct
<reaperofpoverty> pentium 4 from 2002
<reaperofpoverty> one moment, duplicating the error
<Cheri703> ok, when you use the normal cd, did you see the screen where at the bottom it shows a keyboard and a circle with a guy in it?
<reaperofpoverty> yes, i did
<reaperofpoverty> after that it went to the screen with the five patterning dots
<reaperofpoverty> that's where it hung
<reaperofpoverty> i'm on the alternate cd now, and i have the error
<Cheri703> ok, are you wanting a live session at all or just to go ahead and install?
<Cheri703> ok what is the error?
<reaperofpoverty> Network autoconfiguration failed. Your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol. Alternatively, the DHCP server may be slow or some network hardware is not working properly
<reaperofpoverty> i would rather just go ahead and install
<Cheri703> ok, what options do you have on the dhcp error?
<reaperofpoverty> options it gives me: retry network autoconfiguration, retray network autoconfiguration with a DHCP hostname, configure network manually, or do not configure the network at this time
<Cheri703> if you choose either of the last two you should be ok, do you know what your network info is?
<reaperofpoverty> no
<Cheri703> OR you could try something with the normal cd real quick
<Cheri703> ok
<reaperofpoverty> sure
<reaperofpoverty> want me to pop in the normal cd again?
<Cheri703> yeah
<reaperofpoverty> k, one sec
<Cheri703> and when you get to the screen with that keyboard, hit enter or something on the keyboard
<reaperofpoverty> okay
<Cheri703> and let me know what happens
<reaperofpoverty> okay
<reaperofpoverty> popped up a screen asking me to select my language
<reaperofpoverty> and function keys mapped to help, language, keymap, modes, accessibility, other options
<Cheri703> ok, do that, then you should have a "try / install / other stuff"
<reaperofpoverty> yeah
<Cheri703> choose install
<Cheri703> and see what happens
<reaperofpoverty> try without installing, install, check for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<reaperofpoverty> k
<reaperofpoverty> now at a black screen with a flashing cursor in the top left
<reaperofpoverty> i can hear the disk spinning in the drive
<Cheri703> if it tries to go straight to live session (which I think some of these have been doing lately), your ram might not be sufficient, so it might bog down
<Cheri703> ok, give it a few minutes, we'll see
<Cheri703> also: get more RAM! :)
<reaperofpoverty> yeah, i know. ={
<Cheri703> newegg.com has good prices if you're in the US
<reaperofpoverty> oh hey
<Cheri703> ?
<reaperofpoverty> popped up to the purple screen with a cursor
<reaperofpoverty> the normal ubuntu background, i mean
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> is this further than you had gotten previously?
<aluex> help needed
<reaperofpoverty> cursor moves, the top bar (status bar? whatever that is) is loading
<reaperofpoverty> yes
<Cheri703> ok, awesome
<aluex> GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<reaperofpoverty> previously it hung at the dots
<reaperofpoverty> this is my second time installing 10.10 and my third installing ubuntu
<reaperofpoverty> i will probably be able to take it from here
<reaperofpoverty> i'll tell you if i have any other problems
<Cheri703> ok, great!
<Cheri703> have fun :)
<reaperofpoverty> thank you so much!
<reaperofpoverty> m'wah
<Cheri703> sure, I ran into that with mine before
<aluex> when i try to start firefox and got this
<aluex> anyone,please
<aveilleux> what, aleux?
<aluex> when i try to start firefox i got this:
<aluex> GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<aveilleux> Oh,
<aluex> and then nothing appear
<aveilleux> aleux: In Terminal run rm -r ~/.mozilla
<aluex> oh
<aluex> not solved
<aveilleux> Hm
<pedro3005> aluex, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/501670/comments/14
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 501670 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "g_set_prgname() called multiple times (affects: 27) (dups: 2) (heat: 116)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<trhisdone> what is a good backup program
<aluex> thx,it's solved
<aveilleux> trhisdone: rsync
<Cheri703> aveilleux: someone in my LoCo room was just talking about rsync :)
<aluex> but fx still doesn't appear either
<reaperofpoverty> hey
<reaperofpoverty> Cheri703: you still here?
<Cheri703> yep
<reaperofpoverty> spoke too soon, i guess
<aluex> this time it appears nothing and quit quickly
<reaperofpoverty> it went through a few more dialog boxes of options, and after the one about partitioning (where I instructed it to make it all one partition), it's been at the desktop screen with the cursor and no dialog box
<aluex> whitout output
<reaperofpoverty> that's been for twenty minutes or so
<Cheri703> hmm...ok, did you get a confirmation about the partitioning? like to go ahead and do it?
<Cheri703> also were there multiple partitions before? and how big is the hdd?
<reaperofpoverty> i didn't receive any confirmation that it was doing it, but I did tell it to do it - not sure what you're asking. it had the c:/ drive and a 4-5 gb backup drive, i think those were separate partitions. The HDD is 60gb, i think
<reaperofpoverty> hmm
<reaperofpoverty> mouse no longer moves cursor
<Cheri703> well, there is a page where it has multiple options, then after that a page to confirm that you want to dedicate the whole hdd, did you get the confirmation page?
<reaperofpoverty> hmmm
<reaperofpoverty> not sure
<Cheri703> *at least I do, but I sometimes do wonky partitioning, so maybe not for yours
<reaperofpoverty> i don't remember it, but i may have
<reaperofpoverty> so yeah, it appears to have totally locked up
<Cheri703> :( sorry
<reaperofpoverty> ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<reaperofpoverty> cursor doesn't move
<reaperofpoverty> should i restart with normal disk or alterntate?
<Cheri703> it's the ram again I'd bet...just having trouble handling it
<Cheri703> uhm, try alternate? and I can help you get through the dhcp error
<Cheri703> just was thinking it'd be easier to do normal if possible
<reaperofpoverty> i have some extra ram, it should be fine, but the motherboard isn't configured to accept it. we're not sure if the stick of ram works, but yeah. i can add more ram, but not until i get this installed. =\
<reaperofpoverty> booting from alt now
<aluex> help..my fx is broken
<Cheri703> :( ok
<Cheri703> aluex: unfortunately that is outside of my range of knowledge
<aluex> sorry..
<aluex> this time it quit quickly without output
<reaperofpoverty> alright, i'm at a screen similar to last time: install ubuntu, check disk for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk, rescue a broken system. mapped to the function keys are help, language, keymap, modes, accessibility, other options
<Cheri703> ok, install
<reaperofpoverty> went through language/keymap config, it's now scanning cd-rom
<reaperofpoverty> now loading additional components
<UndiFineD> aluex, can you start firefox in safe-mode ?
<Cheri703> ok
<aluex> maybe arm platform has sth to do with the problem
<reaperofpoverty> now detecting network hardware. now configuring the network
<UndiFineD> firefox %u -- safe-mode
<UndiFineD> firefox %u --safe-mode
<reaperofpoverty> okay. it's' configuring the network, it's asking for the hostname. that's whatever I want, right?
<Cheri703> yeah
<aluex> UndiFineD, nothing appear
<reaperofpoverty> huh. it appears to be working this time. skipped right through. idk what the problem was las ttime
<aluex> without output
<aluex> i m on arm platform
 * UndiFineD goes searching for GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname()
<Cheri703> ok, awesome :)
<Cheri703> UndiFineD:
<UndiFineD> known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349192
<Cheri703> [19:51] <pedro3005> aluex, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/501670/comments/14
<Cheri703> [19:51] <ubot2> Launchpad bug 501670 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "g_set_prgname() called multiple times (affects: 27) (dups: 2) (heat: 116)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 501670 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "g_set_prgname() called multiple times (affects: 27) (dups: 2) (heat: 116)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501670
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 501670 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "g_set_prgname() called multiple times (affects: 27) (dups: 2) (heat: 116)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<reaperofpoverty> checked additional components, started up the partitioner (scanned disks)
<reaperofpoverty> okay, now i'm at some options for partitioning method
<Cheri703> ok
<aluex> Cheri703, that is solved
<Cheri703> k, sorry
<aluex> i forced the version as the comment said
<aluex> : )
<reaperofpoverty> options: guided - resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #5 (sda) and use freed space OR guided - use entire partition, SCSI1 (0,0,0) partition #5 (sda) OR guided - use entire disk OR guided - use entire disk and set up LVM OR guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM OR manual
<reaperofpoverty> do i want guided - use entire disk?
<aluex> but fx is still not willing to appear
<Cheri703> do guided use entire disk
<UndiFineD> aluex, I suggest you do as said in the forum and rename your .mozilla directory to something else, like mozilla.bak
<reaperofpoverty> alright, it's at a 'select disk to partition', selecting the only option
<Cheri703> k
<aluex> i ve tried that.. remving the whole folder
 * aluex feels sorry looking at fx icon
<pedro3005> aluex, reinstall firefox
<reaperofpoverty> now it's at a confirmation screen - it says the partition tables of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) will be changed, and partition #1 of it will be formatted as ext4 and partition #5 of it will be formatted as swap
<reaperofpoverty> it wants to know if i want to write the changes to disks
<Cheri703> go for it :)
<aluex> pedro3005, meet u again. ;)
<reaperofpoverty> alllllriiiight! it's installing the base system
 * reaperofpoverty fingers crossed
<UndiFineD> apt-get --purge firefox && apt-get update && apt-get install firefox
<Cheri703> woo!
<aluex> sorry
<aluex> nothing improved
<aluex> :(
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8838107&postcount=21
<UndiFineD> do you have prism installed ?
<aluex> aha,gdb says fx returns with code01
<UndiFineD> there are loads of tips in that forum
<UndiFineD> one of them is prism, other says greasemonkey etc, by elimination the .mozilla dir you remove some custom plugins
<UndiFineD> others are installed in /usr/sharefirefox
<UndiFineD> eh, well you get what i mean
<UndiFineD> these plugins seem to break it
<reaperofpoverty> just set up my user, pass, etc. appears to be working so far
<Cheri703> awesome reaperofpoverty! I'm glad it's working now
<aluex> but safe-mode doesnt work either
<reaperofpoverty> not completely sure it will work - after all, have to make sure the DE is working
<reaperofpoverty> but the cli side of it is working so far
<UndiFineD> no aluex you should start up synaptic and remove firefox, and associated plugins
<aluex> oh
<UndiFineD> then you can check /usr/share/firefox
<UndiFineD> to see if there are any leftovers
<duanedesign> aluex: you can also start firefox from the Terminal with the command: firefox -P  and create a new profile
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, clearly from the forum this is a plugins issue
<aluex> i agree
<yofel> still, -safe-mode should disable all plugins
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: if you create a new profile it should not load the plugins installed on the other profile
<aluex> confusing
<aluex> firefox -p outputs nothing
<duanedesign> capital p
<duanedesign> so i guess it is actually Ctrl + Shift + p :)
<duanedesign> i mean firefox + Shift + P
<aluex> duanedesign, no output either :(
<duanedesign> hmm :/
<aluex> duanedesign, i didnt catch ur words
<duanedesign> aluex:  not important :)
<duanedesign> aluex: does it just return again to another prompt?
<UndiFineD> plugins are in /usr/share/mozilla/extentions
<yofel> er, they're in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<aluex> duanedesign, what is prompt?
<UndiFineD> yofel, I dont have that
<yofel> well, depends if you have anything installed that gets put there
<duanedesign> aluex:  duanedesign@duanedesign-laptop:  <--my prompt
<aluex> ehm
<aluex> yep
<UndiFineD> keimpe@head:~$
<UndiFineD> my prompt
<aluex> duanedesign, as u said
<yofel> aluex: what does 'firefox -g' do?
<yofel> should start gdb
<aluex> ehm, gdb starts
<yofel> aluex: ok, then run 'start' and when it stops 'continue'
<yofel> in gdb
<aluex> Function "main" not defined.
<aluex> Make breakpoint pending on future shared library load? (y or [n])
<yofel> that's not what I expected... (why wouldn't main be defined??)
<aluex> i dont know
<aluex> maybe that's the reason?
<aluex> excutive file is broken?
<aluex> but ive just reinstallled it
<aluex> ;(
<duanedesign> aluex: can you try this command to see if you have this installed: apt-cache search kde-config-gtk
<aveilleux> executable
<aluex> aveilleux, i m sorry
<yofel> firefox isn't easy to debug, since you pass 3 shell scripts before the actual binary is run :/
<aluex> ;(
<duanedesign> aluex: looking at some crash reports when it asks - Make breakpoint pending on future shared library load? (y or [n]) - you say n
<aluex> duanedesign, no crash report. it exited with code 01
<duanedesign> the only other think i can think of is trying to reinstall xulrunner
<yofel> I think the recent firefox packages ship their own xulrunner lib
<aluex> xulrunner iz not installed yet, duanedesign
<yofel> right, since firefox has it's own, hm...
<aluex> now i can only use midori
<aluex> chromium crashes , too
 * aluex feels sorry looking at firefox icon
<UndiFineD> I have firefox, chromium, chrome, opera, minefield, midori, links2,
<yofel> aluex: just to make sure it's the binary that fails: can you edit '/usr/lib/firefox-VERSION/run-mozilla.sh' (replace VERSION with your version) and add an -x to the first line? '#!/bin/sh -x' and then pastebin the output?
<yofel> (output of trying to run firefox from the command line)
<aluex> i'lll hava try
<Cheri703> reaperofpoverty: everything finish up smoothly?
<aluex> yofel, output about what
<aluex> the script?
<yofel> aluex: if you added -x to run_mozilla.sh and tried running 'firefox' do you get any output?
<yofel> (you did save run-mozilla.sh after editing it?)
<aluex> yes
<aluex> and no output..
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> aluex: okaaay... can you do the same with /usr/bin/firefox and /usr/lib/firefox-VERSION/firefox ?
<aluex> oh,wait for a moment..
<aluex> odd...
<aluex> very odd
<aluex> yofel, /usr/lib/f../firefox seems not a plain text file
<yofel> huh? it is here, /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13pre/firefox-bin is the binary here
<aluex> ehm ,but the file fx itself seems not proper
<yofel> aluex: ok, can you leave that aside and only edit /usr/bin/firefox?
<aluex> ok
<aluex> done
<yofel> ok, running 'firefox' should give you something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531497/
<aluex> enm, i see it
<aluex> seemz right
<yofel> can you pastebin that output please?
<aluex> ok
<aluex> yofel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531500/
<bobo123> good evening. anyone knows how to set up projects in Code:Blocks?
<aluex> i think /usr/lib/../firefox was the reason
<bobo123> it gives me lots of errors like "/usr/include/c++/4.4/cwchar:67: error: ‘::mbstate_t’ has not been declared" so I guess there is some build options that I must set or? (the program is normally compiled with jam from commandline, but I had hoped I could use code:blocks instead)
<yofel> aluex: why are you running firefox 3.5.3? I can find that in karmic, but even karmic-updates has 3.6.12
<aluex> i m using arm platform
<yofel> (and it's entirely possible that 3.5.3 has firefox as binary)
<yofel> ah...
<aluex> and ubuntu.srt.cn is the current source
<yofel> right, the updated only show as amd64,i386
<aluex> ehm
<yofel> aluex: ok, can you try to install a xulrunner package after all? maybe that's missing
<aluex> ok.. i m running out of power..
<aluex> thx all da same
<yofel> sure, sorry I couldn't help more
<aluex> :) see u all
<_spacer_> ok soo, ive installed ubuntu 10.10 from a cd on my laptop, as a dual boot and i've do not get the option to load windows
<_spacer_> any thoughts?
<JoeMaverickSett> _spacer_: have you done "sudo update-grub" from you ubuntu?
<ttrubuntu> hi all
<ttrubuntu> this is my first message on this channel and i am new to linux and also to ubuntu
<ttrubuntu> i am facing one problem: unable to logout or restart using the power button. any help?
<Cheri703> Well, first of all, welcome :)
<Cheri703> are you referring to the physical power button or the one on-screen up at the top?
<ttrubuntu> thanks. yes on the screen.. using GUI
<Cheri703> ok, when you click it it doesn't do anything, or?
<ttrubuntu> i am uisng ubuntu 10.04 and moderately configures desktop using dual boot
<Cheri703> ok
<ttrubuntu> yes. nothing happes when i click with mouse
<Cheri703> ok, if you press and release your power button, does a menu come up on the screen (the physical button)
<ttrubuntu> i haven't checked. every time  i am uisng $sudo halt command(after doing a quick search)
<Cheri703> ok, if I lightly press my power button I get a "shutdown, restart, suspend, hibernate" menu
<ttrubuntu> i will test next time since it may end my current session and
<ttrubuntu> shall i do that
<ttrubuntu> too?
<Cheri703> it shouldn't end your session, you can cancel from there...don't press and hold it
<ttrubuntu> yes cheri703
<ttrubuntu> i did get the menu and i think that solves the problem
<ttrubuntu> thanks. and  my second problem!
<Cheri703> ok, great!
<Cheri703> I'm not sure why the gui button isn't working, but at least you can access it!
<ttrubuntu> ok
<Cheri703> pressing ctrl-alt-del *should* also bring up that menu
<ttrubuntu> ok. i see. here it is: i have habit of opening og 8-10 tabs in firefox and my ubuntu unable to handle it
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<ttrubuntu> system hangs and i have to reboot
<Cheri703> one more thought on the button topic
<ttrubuntu> yes please
<Cheri703> right click on it, is "remove from panel" available?
<ttrubuntu> CAD is also cool.
<ttrubuntu> removed from the panel the way u said
<Cheri703> ok, now right click in an empty place, and choose "add to panel"
<ttrubuntu> it got removed
<Cheri703> you should be able to choose power button (or something similar) from the list
<ttrubuntu> yes i did.
<Cheri703> ok, now does the button work?
<ttrubuntu> but sorry to say: lock scrrn, logout, change user options are missing from this one
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu,  runn killall gnome-panel
<Cheri703> thanks nit-wit
<nit-wit> Cheri703,  no problem I just koined so I can't tell whats up
<nit-wit> Che
<Cheri703> power button didn't do anything when clicked
<Cheri703> I had them remove it and (attempt) to replace it...
<ttrubuntu> nit-wit : how to kill all panel>
<nit-wit> Cheri703,   "joined
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu,  it just kills it then it comes back
<ttrubuntu> is it in console>
<ttrubuntu> ?
<nit-wit> ttru yeah in a termonal
<nit-wit> I have my screen go squirly in Maverick a lot and also run nautilus -q for that
<ttrubuntu> i did but power button doesn't have  lock screen, logout, change user options
<nit-wit> ttru
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu,  use add to panel logout icon
<Cheri703> ahhh, that's the one
<Cheri703> sorry ttrubuntu, remove the power button and add that one
<JoeMaverickSett> indicator applet session? :D
<ttrubuntu> thanks. it's ok now
<Cheri703> so it's fully functioning?
<nit-wit> yipeeeee
<ttrubuntu> not tested. but it should. i will test at the end of this session
<ttrubuntu> another problem. usially i open 6-10 tabs in firefox and close one by one when i finish reading. but ubuntu hags several times. i open only max of 4 tabs now. please help
<Cheri703> that may be about your hardware ttrubuntu
<ttrubuntu> ok. but in the same machine win XP handles
<nit-wit> ttru
<ttrubuntu> such situation though it fails in many palces
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu,  whats your setup how much memory, and do you clear FF
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu,  XP is just less of a drain ob the hardware
<ttrubuntu> AMD Athlon 1700XP(1.1GHz), 1.2GB RAM, 80 GB HDD
<ttrubuntu> i know it is 8 years old
<ttrubuntu> !!
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu, I don't open a lot of tabs, but if you have pages with lots of scripts running and addblock off it may be difficult for it to run. Do you use noscript?
<ttrubuntu> nit-wit: i have no idea about script. i haven't added any scripts myself. i have 3-5 add-ons added to original installation. i have all the updates installed to my machine.
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu,  try the addon  noscript it blocks flash and stuff, you can also add toolbar buttons and have a easy persession okay and reverse
<ttrubuntu> not-wit: tabs may be avoided. but i am into lot of RSS reading. all the links i open in tabs and and read tabs after some time
<Cheri703> ttrubuntu: try google reader
<ttrubuntu> ok. thanks. i will do
<ttrubuntu> do u use forefox or different?
<ttrubuntu> i mean firefox?
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu,  FF mainly it is about the safest browser when set up correctly
<ttrubuntu> currently i am using in-built akregator
<ttrubuntu> ok
<ttrubuntu> my last question with the little knowledge i have gained in ubuntu:
<nit-wit> ttrubuntu, , I use ghostery, beef taco, noscipt, better privacy, add block for main protection andI have FF set to remeber nothing, after getting the passwords I want in it, with firefox sync
<ttrubuntu> can we kill some memory intensive processes to ease memory in ubuntu? back in windows i used to do lot of CAD and " end process"
<ttrubuntu> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> ttrubuntu: you might want to try this out; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567
<JoeMaverickSett> optimizing firefox.
<nit-wit> JoeMaverickSett,  that is the one good job
<ttrubuntu> thanks 	
<ttrubuntu> JoeMaverickSett  ... i will see
<JoeMaverickSett> wokie! ;)
<nit-wit> JoeMaverickSett, I didn't have that page saved
<JoeMaverickSett> nit-wit: ah, what do you mean? you could still see it here.
<nit-wit> JoeMaverickSett, the OP is a regular
<JoeMaverickSett> nit-wit: sorry, i don't get what you are saying.
<nit-wit> JoeMaverickSett, i'll save it for just this sort of occasion. I'm not a real IRC user so I don't know all the tricks yet
 * JoeMaverickSett is confused!
<Cheri703> JoeMaverickSett: I think he meant that he didn't have it bookmarked for quick reference
<JoeMaverickSett> Cheri703: but he could reopen and do it? no?
<JoeMaverickSett> Cheri703: btw, hello! :)
<Cheri703> yeah, he was saying that he didn't have it as a quick reference previously. I think he's bookmarked it now
<Cheri703> and hi :)
<JoeMaverickSett> Cheri703: ah, okie. now i get it. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> Cheri703: how do you do?
<Cheri703> I'm doing ok, you?
<JoeMaverickSett> Cheri703: good as always.
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<blackshell> how do i connect to web server using ssh?
<blackshell> anyone?
<janhln> Hi all, I'm more a IRC beginner than an ubuntu beginner, but here goes: apt-get python-nevow gives the error:
<janhln> Compiling /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/nevow/test/test_newflat.py ...
<janhln> Sorry: UnicodeError: ("\\N escapes not supported (can't load unicodedata module)",)
<janhln> can't find a working solution for this by google or ubuntuforums...
<pedro3005> hi janhln
<janhln> hi
<pedro3005> It looks as though it's trying to use python 2.4
<janhln> aha, remove python2.4?
<pedro3005> can you run this for me and tell what it says:
<pedro3005> python --version
<janhln> Python 2.6.5
<pedro3005> janhln, on a terminal, type "python" please
<pedro3005> then try to run this python code
<pedro3005> import unicodedata
<janhln> succeeds without any message
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> type this:
<pedro3005> exit()
<pedro3005> please paste the output of
<pedro3005> ls /usr/bin | grep python
<janhln> this nevow thing (I need it for python-coherence) sees python 2.4 first...?
<janhln> dh_python
<janhln> python
<janhln> python2
<janhln> python2.4
<janhln> python2.6
<janhln> python3.1
<pedro3005> it's using python 2.4 for some reason
<pedro3005> okay
<pedro3005> next time please
<pedro3005> !paste | janhln
<ubot2> janhln: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pedro3005> But it's okay
<janhln> sorry, IRC newby
<pedro3005> what we could try to do is symlink python 2.4 to python
<pedro3005> I'm not sure that would work but it's worth a shot
<pedro3005> first, let's back up python2.4
<pedro3005> sudo cp /usr/bin/python2.4 /usr/bin/python2.4.bak
<pedro3005> if anything goes wrong we can just restore our back up
<janhln> done
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> now
<pedro3005> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.4
<janhln> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/python2.4': File exists
<pedro3005> oh
<pedro3005> sudo rm /usr/bin/python2.4
<pedro3005> (don't worry, we have the back up)
<pedro3005> and then run the command again
<janhln> should I try the apt-get again :-)
<pedro3005> janhln, did you run the ln command again?
<janhln> yes, sorry
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> now do this
<pedro3005> python2.4
<pedro3005> it'll open, hopefully, a python shell
<pedro3005> tell me which version it says it is
<janhln> 2.6.5
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> exit()
<pedro3005> and try the apt-get command again
<janhln> apt-get nevow also works
<pedro3005> :)
<janhln> :-D
<janhln> great, I'm going to remember this channel :-) googled for about 2 hours for this, couldn't find any similar user story :-(, thx alot pedro3005
<pedro3005> no problem janhln
<SPooN> how do you run an exe in maverick?
<pedro3005> SPooN, well
<pedro3005> exe files are made for Windows
<pedro3005> they don't run natively on linux
<SPooN> what about a .i836?
<pedro3005> you can take a look at wine though
<pedro3005> huh, never heard of that
<SPooN> I downloaded a linux/mac version of a game, just having issues figuring out how to install/run it
<pedro3005> when you downloaded it, what format did it come as?
<SPooN> it was a .zip
<SPooN> I downloaded through Transmission
<pedro3005> and inside the .zip
<SPooN> pedro2005: a lot of files...
<SPooN> pedro3005*
<pedro3005> SPooN, do this:
<pedro3005> ls /wherever/the/folder/is
<SPooN> Pedro3005; I get a no such file or dir error
<SPooN> even when trying to just ls /desktop
<pedro3005> SPooN, ~/Desktop
<SPooN> bash: /home/alexandre/Desktop: is a directory
<pedro3005> well, yes
<pedro3005> ls ~/Desktop/folder/you/want
<SPooN> even if it isn't save to desktop?
<pedro3005> well, no
<pedro3005> SPooN, where is it?
<SPooN> I just moved it to desktop.
<SPooN> return of ls command:
<SPooN> GamersHell.url  GH3D.txt  UrbanTerror  UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> do this
<pedro3005> wait
<pedro3005> you're trying to run UrbanTerror?
<SPooN> yea.
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> do this
<pedro3005> ls ~/Desktop/UrbanTerror
<SPooN> ok... I get the smae thing as I copy pastedd earlier
<SPooN> same
<pedro3005> well, you have a file .i386
<pedro3005> right?
<SPooN> yes.
<pedro3005> where is that file?
<SPooN> Desktop/UrbanTerror/UrbanTerror/ioUrTded.i386
<pedro3005> alright
<pedro3005> chmod +x ~/Desktop/UrbanTerror/UrbanTerror/ioUrTded.i386
<pedro3005> then just double click the file
<SPooN> not doing anything...
<pedro3005> isn't there a file named ioUrbanTerror.i386 ?
<SPooN> yes
<pedro3005> double click that
<SPooN> Could not display "/home/alexandre/Desktop/Urba...rbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386".
<SPooN> There is no application installed for executable files
<pedro3005> huh
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> do this
<pedro3005> cd ~/Desktop/UrbanTerror/UrbanTerror
<pedro3005> and then
<pedro3005> ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<SPooN> ?
<pedro3005> run these things on a terminal
<SPooN> ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<SPooN> whoops
<SPooN> bash: ./ioUrbanTerror.i386: Permission denied
<pedro3005> chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386
<pedro3005> then try it again
<SPooN> http://pastebin.com/4WTzL65b
<SPooN> pedro3005: long error
<pedro3005> SPooN, what is your graphics card?
<SPooN> uhm how do I find that using Maverick?
<pedro3005> SPooN, sudo lspci
<pedro3005> paste the whole thing please
<SPooN> should I stay in cd ~/Desktop/UrbanTerror/UrbanTerror?
<SPooN> or cd out
<pedro3005> doesn't matter
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> no sound icon on notification area
<bioterror> mystic ubuntu :D
<pedro3005> bioterror, that's why I won't use GNOME
<SPooN> pedro3005: http://pastebin.com/RZXdP9Se
<pedro3005> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<pedro3005> I'm not sure if that supports the game you want
<SPooN> ok
<pedro3005> SPooN, you could try going to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<pedro3005> see if it indicates any available drivers there
<SPooN> pedro3005: additional drivers?
<pedro3005> yeah
<SPooN> all there is is the broadcom-STA that i'm using
<pedro3005> hm
<pedro3005> are you sure your computer supports 3D games?
<SPooN> not entirely
<SPooN> VID: NVidia or ATI card with 128MB RAM
<SPooN> thats what it wants
<pedro3005> yup
<SPooN> ohh well
<SPooN> its too bad there aren't many games for linux
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> I liked one called sauerbraten
<pedro3005> but I don't play games anymore
<bioterror> you can play with consoles like ps3 or wii or even xbox360 and NDS ;)
 * JoeMaverickSett is addicted to Chromium B.S.U :D
<JoeMaverickSett> +1 bioterror ;D
<nUboon2Age> JoeMaverickSett: what does the 'B.S.U. stand for?"
<pedro3005> JoeMaverickSett, I don't use Chromium because I couldn't get middle click scrolling to work
<JoeMaverickSett> nUboon2Age: no idea.
<JoeMaverickSett> pedro3005: it's a game. :)
<bioterror> it's old game
<bioterror> I remember it from the 90äs
<nUboon2Age> JoeMaverickSett: so are you just talking about the web browser?
<bioterror> 's
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> :D
<pedro3005> JoeMaverickSett, ohh
 * pedro3005 fails
<JoeMaverickSett> nUboon2Age: it's a game.
<bioterror> chromium - fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter
<nUboon2Age> oh ty JoeMaverickSett
<JoeMaverickSett> btw, you can install it from the software center.
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: +1 again. :P
<bioterror> that software center is horrible
<bioterror> installing something from it :D
<pedro3005> clyde ftw
<bioterror> I just see fetching 32"
<pedro3005> :D
<bioterror> 32%
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror == fail! :P
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> I only fail at life
<JoeMaverickSett> http://twitpic.com/36thug/full <<-- what i was talking about. ;)
<pedro3005> :
<pedro3005> :( *
<bioterror> just remembered that back in the 90's there was like only XBill to play :D
<SPooN> is there a way to delete locked files?
<hobgoblin> SPooN: as root - either in a terminal with rm or you could use filemanager as root
<hobgoblin> in ubuntu = gksudo nautilus
<SPooN> where is filemanager?
<hobgoblin> you would need to run it is root - so do Alt+F2 then the command I gave above - it will want password
<aveilleux> SPooN: You access root permissions by using the command "gksudo nautilus". "File Manager" is a generic name for any program that enables the graphical organization of files,; the file manager in Ubuntu is Nautilus.
<SPooN> ok
<hobgoblin> the assumption is that you are using ubuntu
<SPooN> maverick ubuntu
<hobgoblin> if though you are not the first user or have root rights then you won't be removing the file
<hobgoblin> hi nothingspecial
<Mohan_chml> wb hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> brb hobgoblin. Dinner :)
<segwaypirate> Who knows how to disable the startup sound in Ubuntu 10.04.1
<segwaypirate> ?
<aveilleux> segwaypirate: Look in Accessories > Startup Programs, there's a program in there that controls it. Disable that.
<segwaypirate> thank you
<geirha> For the login screen, System -> Administration -> Login screen
<geirha> For the sound when you log in, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<kosaidpo> guys anyone using skpye here
<geekosopher> !anyone | kosaidpo
<ubot2> kosaidpo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kosaidpo> geekosopher: hello
<geekosopher> kosaidpo: hi
<kosaidpo> is there any wordaround to fix the voice issue using gprs connection
<kosaidpo> imean workaroud*
<geekosopher> kosaidpo: does your problem resemble any of those listed here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=skype+voice&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language=gu&field.language=hi&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<sampiale> hello
<suprengr> sampiale: boo!
<Forer> hey, I have folder and inside is a .conf file I want to edit, what are the ways of doing that again?
<Forer> pop open a terminal and go to the folder and change permissions is one I can think of offhand
<bioterror> what folder which file and where
<hobgoblin> Forer: if it is not in /home then edit as root
<Forer> well I'm trying to get kismet up, after installing it I'm running through kismet.conf and it's set to root accessible only it seems
<Forer> "could not save file /etc/kismet/kismet.conf"
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<Forer> that'll work thanks
<salvo> anyone have experience setting up RAID1?
<salvo> I currently have 2 2TB WDEARS drives. One has about 600Gb of data on it (NTFS) and I am currently copying that data to a the other 2TB properly 4k aligned ext4 drive.
<salvo> after it is done copying I am going to align and format the NTFS to ext4
<salvo> then I would like to setup a RAID1
<salvo> without losing any data
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1%2BLVM
<salvo> lol I just found that before you posted
<salvo> although, I don't want LVM
<salvo> so I just run the RAID commands listed?
<salvo> or LVM is what I should use
<bioterror> I think you should go with the LVM
<salvo> ok, so since I already have files on one of the drives, it seems if I follow the steps in the guide I'll have to reformat which I don't want to do. Once I have the drives formated to ext4 with one drive full of data and the other blank, it is still possible to setup RAID1 without losing any data correct?
<bioterror> I've only build raids with solaris and FreeBSD
<bioterror> never with linux
<bioterror> and I've owned hw raid 5 systems
<deejoe> bioterror: you talking software raid for solaris and FreeBSD?
<salvo> I do have an option in my BIOS to setup RAID, should I use that?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> salvo, I would suggest to use software raid
<salvo> ok
<bioterror> becouse if your computer gets messed up, you might lose the data
<bioterror> with software raid you're bounded to bIOS
<salvo> the help page says it is specific to Ubuntu versions 7.04, 8.04, 9.04....
<salvo> I am running 10.10
<salvo> does it matter?
<bioterror> I think nothing have not changed since 9.04
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed, laters
<salvo> k
<karthick87> !quit Bye.....!
<ubot2> Factoid 'quit Bye.....!' not found
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-07
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help
<asterismo> i installed evolution in xubuntu
<asterismo> and when i change the appearence theme
<asterismo> it does not applies in evolution
<Unit193> That's because Evolution is GTK3
<asterismo> but the greybird theme applies well in evolution
<asterismo> and how it this is suppose to fix?
<asterismo> i'm looking for a simple light theme
<Unit193> That's because that theme is GTK3 and GTK2 compatible
<Unit193> You would have to find a theme that works for both (or fix it up yourself)
<asterismo> the greybird has dark toolbars
<asterismo> there is no other light theme that makes all windows look the same
<asterismo> any gtk3 theme site where i can download them?
<Unit193> I would think xfce-look or Gnome-look would have a few, but you'd have to look
<asterismo> in xfce-look.org, under the section Themes there are only gtk1.0, gtk2.0 and xfce subsections... not any gtk3.0
<Unit193> Example: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DeLorean_Mono+Gtk3+Theme?content=145127  List of 'em: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=167
<asterismo> that page is gnome-look, i assume that is no problem trying to use them in xfce
<asterismo> right?
<Unit193> Shouldn't be. just don't get metacity :P
<unknown_> hi there
<unknown_> does anyone know how to copy ssh keys to the remote ubuntu machine?
<unknown_> I have tried using ssh-copy-id -i
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i need help again
<asterismo> i installed xubuntu 11.10 and after i added some undetected screen resolutions with xrandr in .xprofile (as i did before in ubuntu 11.10), i select that resolution but there is no change effect, and it ask me for confirmation "keep settings" but the resolution is not changed
<asterismo> some ideas?
<philipballew> asterismo, hello
<philipballew> lets look at this
<philipballew> What did you do differently?
<jasonmchristos> What is a general protection error?
<jasonmchristos>  [ 7108.315375] audacity[6161] general protection ip:b6406575 sp:bfa8b7f0 error:0 in libavcodec.so.52.72.2[b5fdc000+54f000]
<urlin2u> jasonmchristos, when do you get that?
<jasonmchristos> Answer me first.
<urlin2u> right go away.
<jasonmchristos> When your mom comes over.
<holstein> jasonmchristos: audacity can be a bit buggy
<jasonmchristos> I get general protection error.
<holstein> what prompts that?
<holstein> are you using the version from the repos?
<jasonmchristos> Loading a wma for edit.
<jasonmchristos> I tried the extended ffmpeg library
<holstein> hmmm.... just wma's? for sure?
<holstein> try converting it to something else
<holstein> wav prefferably
<jasonmchristos> That was the point holstein
<holstein> ?
<jasonmchristos> libav.so is supposed to do the converting
<holstein> i mean, import the wav instead, and see if that helps
<jasonmchristos> its the ffmpeg libraries
<jasonmchristos> Anyway will someone answer my first question?
<holstein> possibly, but audacity is buggy
<jasonmchristos> What is a general protection error?
<holstein> jasonmchristos: its an error
<holstein> its not good
<holstein> not too bad either
<holstein> i mean, nothing critical has crashed
<holstein> i would like to see if the wav imports clean for you
<jasonmchristos> ok
<jasonmchristos> im telling you its the ffmpeg libraries
<holstein> jasonmchristos: cool
<holstein> so whats the question then?
<holstein> whats that error?
<holstein> i see it associated with some .exe's
<holstein> and some memory leak bugs
<holstein> im not developer
<holstein> i just trouble shoot
<holstein> and if a wav imports cleanly, one that you convert with another application, then i think that would help you narrow things down a bit
<jasonmchristos> holstein: wav imports fine
<jasonmchristos> its the.so
<jasonmchristos> its the ffmpeg libraries
<holstein> in audactiy?
<jasonmchristos> I just wanted to lknow what is meant by general protection
<jasonmchristos> audacity is natively using wav it doesnt need the ffmpeg libraries to import a wav because no conversion is needed
<holstein> i know how much you like wikis ;)
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_protection_fault
<jasonmchristos> when you import a foreign format it just uss ffmpeg to convert it to wav
<holstein> jasonmchristos: audacity makes its own thing actually AFAIK
<holstein> not wav either
<jasonmchristos> well it does both
<holstein> little .aup's?
<holstein> something like that
<jasonmchristos> wav and audacity raw
<holstein> anyways, its buggy for sure in some cases
<deper29> hey all, I just installed 11.10 on a machine
<deper29> it went to restart
<deper29> and I get "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic"
<deper29> then says grub rescue> with a flashing cursor
<jasonmchristos> I just wanted to lknow what is meant by general protection
<jasonmchristos> i know what en error is
<jasonmchristos> but what is meant by general protection
<holstein> jasonmchristos: you want to give that wiki a look?
<holstein> again, im no programmer
<jasonmchristos> ok
<holstein> but, i see that error with memory leak bugs, and other bugs
<jasonmchristos> thanks for taking the time to respond
<holstein> sure
<holstein> deper29: is that a dual boot?
<deper29> holstein: yes, windows 7 and 11.10
<holstein> deper29: i would probably try reinstalling grub
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair maybe, or just from the live CD you used to install
<deper29> i'll give this a shot :)
<deper29> Abhijit: I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5
<deper29> seems that is a fix, I get stuck at step 2
<deper29> says /dev/sda3 does not exist
<Abhijit> deper29, hmmm???
<Abhijit> i dont know about grub
<deper29> this isn't in grub
<deper29> this is in a terminal. I booted from the CD
<Abhijit> ok
<deper29> I don't know what sda3 is though
<deper29> could I not have an sda3?
<Abhijit> sda3 is disk name and number
<Abhijit> deper29, http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.en
<Abhijit> you should to type your sda alternate on your computer
<Abhijit> i suggest you to ask your doubt on that askbuntu page only with clearly stating what you want to do and where you stuck
<Abhijit> deper29, ^
<bioterror> Abhijit, why?
<bioterror> deper29, sudo blkid
<deper29> okay
<Abhijit> bioterror, why to which thing?
<bioterror> Abhijit, use askbuntu for that kind of thing
<bioterror> deper29, that tells you what partitions you have
<bioterror> deper29, so if you dont have a sda3, then you dont ;)
<deper29> I see
<deper29> which one am I interested in?
<Abhijit> he bring that page in first place and the issue is reported by someone and answered by someone already. so i suggested him to continue there only
<bioterror> probably you have / and swap
<Abhijit> bioterror, ^
<Abhijit> bioterror, he dont know what is sda3
<deper29> I have sda1, sda5, sda6 sdb1 sdb2
<bioterror> nice
<Abhijit> :-)
<bioterror> then follow that guide with those partitions
<bioterror> in installing grub again
<deper29> do I do all of the partitions?
<bioterror> no
<deper29> just my sda ones?
<bioterror> you have to mount only linux partitions
<deper29> those are my sda ones. sdb is ntfs
<bioterror> could you
<bioterror> !pastebin | deper29
<ubot2> deper29: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> could you pastebin that: sudo blkid
<deper29> paste.ubuntu.com/730716/
<deper29> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/730716/
<bioterror> why you have two swap's? :-)
<bioterror> oh well
<deper29> I don't know?
<deper29> I don't know what that means
<deper29> :(
<bioterror> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bioterror> deper29, now you just need to say: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> and it should be okay
<deper29> just type that in now?
<bioterror> if not, then something else is broken
<bioterror> yes
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730717/
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> :)
<Abhijit> bioterror, how about if he makes it sda1?
<deper29> lol
<bioterror> that needs some magic
<bioterror> Abhijit, no
<Abhijit> ok
<deper29> do I have to mount something?
<bioterror> deper29, yes
<deper29> you guys are awesome for helping me :)
<bioterror> deper29, http://paste.ubuntu.com/730722/
<deper29> take out the disc when I reboot?
<bioterror> you should try then if it boots
<bioterror> but try to run those commands ;)
<deper29> nope :'(
<deper29> invalid arch independent ELF magic
<deper29> grub rescue>
<bioterror> hmmm
<deper29> boot back into the disc?
<bioterror> deper29, is that a "new" computer?
<bioterror> one with EFI?
<deper29> yes
<deper29> motherboard is asus p8z68-v LE
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> this efi thingie seems horrible :D
<deper29> I see that haha
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<bioterror> reading that and it makes me sick :
<bioterror> :D
<deper29> I am not understanding this :(
<jasonmchristos> bioterror: what do you know about E. coli ?
<bioterror> bacteria? :D
<jasonmchristos> yeah
<jasonmchristos> lets do a channel so as not to be offtopic
<bioterror> nothing much, it's a typical bacteria living up in your rectum :D
<jasonmchristos> meet me in ##bioterror
<bioterror> no I wont ;)
<bioterror> I can join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<bioterror> now I'm there
<jasonmchristos> it will be offtopic
<philipballew> i hear bacteria is very contagious. it enjoys spreading itself from irc troll to irc troll. there the low-lifes that produce acid strong enough to feed them :)
<bioterror> jasonmchristos, -team is offtopic channel of this
<deper29> bioterror: any luck?
<bioterror> deper29, I have to rise my hands up with this EFI/UEFI thing
<bioterror> my own hardware is older than that
<bioterror> but I can try to search more information
<deper29> gotcha :P
<bioterror> just hang on there
<deper29> thanks so much :)
<deper29> not meaning to sound impatient
<bioterror> deper29, http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.boot-loaders.grub.user/818
<deper29> thanks :)
<deper29> how do I install against all drives?
<deper29> when I boot from the disc, should I be choosing "try ubuntu"?
<bioterror> yes, try ubuntu
<bioterror> that thread has some points in there
<deper29> but how do I install against all drives?
<deper29> not sure I understand that
<bioterror> do that paste I gave you
<bioterror> and instead of grub-install /dev/sda, type /dev/sdb ;)
<deper29> but sdb is my windows partition
<deper29> er, windows drive
<deper29> does that matter?
<bioterror> no, it should not
<deper29> error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<bioterror> you didnt mount that /dev/sda
<bioterror> sda1
<deper29> mount sda1?
<deper29> sudo mount/dev/sda1 /mnt/ ?
<bioterror> yeah
<M0hi> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 Will be a better one ;)
<deper29> k, now do sudo grub-install /dev/sdb?
<deper29> when I try that it says mount point /mnt/sda1 does not exist
<bioterror> hmmmm
<deper29> when I do sudo grub-install /dev/sdb I'm still getting that same error
<bioterror> weird? :P
<deper29> i know :(
<deper29> should I maybe be mounting something else?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you need to mount your ext4 partition
<deper29> gotcha
<bioterror> becouse you need to access that /boot
<deper29> hmmm
<deper29> how do I get a list of mounted devices?
<bioterror> with command: mount
<bioterror> or you can use: df -h
<bioterror> ;)
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730752
<deper29> that's what I end up with when I use that second command
<bioterror> you have /dev/sda1 mounted on /mnt ;)
<deper29> how do I unmount?
<bioterror> sudo umount /mnt
<deper29> so then do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<deper29> ?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you have it already mounted
<deper29> darn ;)
<bioterror> you dont need to mount it again
<deper29> oh, I see
<deper29> so just leave it mounted then
<bioterror> then mount those dev's and sys's and proc
<deper29> on mnt?
<bioterror> like in that guide I pastebined
<deper29> so in that link you pastebinned, I did up to line 4
<deper29> just change line 6 to sdb right?
<deper29> sorry for so many questions
<bioterror> grub-install /dev/sdb
<jasonmchristos> maybe lilo is better
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> maybe it is
<bioterror> maybe it is not
<deper29> here we go
<deper29> rebooting
<deper29> Still nothing :/
<deper29> wait, forgot to do dpkg-reconfigure
<deper29> *face palm*
<deper29> whoa...I do dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<jasonmchristos> what do you get ?
<deper29> and I get a menu saying http://paste.ubuntu.com/730760/
<jasonmchristos> well its blank
<jasonmchristos> what do you want it to do
<deper29> should I type anything in there? I'm going off this from bioterror http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.boot-loaders.grub.user/818
<bioterror> just press enter? :)
 * jasonmchristos crunches nose till front teeth show and squints eyes at the link
<deper29> lol
<deper29> here we go...again
<deper29> :P
<jasonmchristos> its a shame when someone is working on something then they just dissapear
<jasonmchristos> you know it didnt work
<deper29> *&%$&^(*&#
<bioterror> :D
<deper29> still no dice :(
<deper29> I never thought this would be such a pain :(
<bioterror> sometimes it is
<deper29> it should still be possible, right?
<bioterror> sure
<jasonmchristos> whats he trying o do guys ?
<bioterror> I have no glue what to do
<bioterror> I would probably try to re-install whole Ubuntu again
<bioterror> and wonder if it helps
<bioterror> sounds like a windows solution, but
<deper29> LOL
<deper29> I will give it a shot
<deper29> see what happens I guess
<jasonmchristos> whats wrong
<deper29> invalid arch independent ELF magic
<deper29> when I boot that's all that I get
<jasonmchristos> what you do is set the fstab correcty first
<deper29> I just installed 11.10 on a new machine
<deper29> ?
<jasonmchristos> then you install grob
<deper29> what do you mean, install fstab correctly?
<jasonmchristos> what your gunno want to do is set the mount points in fstab
<jasonmchristos> same as if you were installing
<jasonmchristos> i dont even see a root partition
<jasonmchristos> you have to have a root
<deper29> so do a reinstall then?
<jasonmchristos> depends on how important the data is
<deper29> no data
<deper29> brand new machine
<jasonmchristos> well if theres no data doesnt matter
<bioterror> jasonmchristos, we have instaled grub agani
<bioterror> on sda and sdb
<bioterror> but no dice
<jasonmchristos> well it needs to be on the mbr
<jasonmchristos> of the primary drive
<jasonmchristos> deper29: what are you trying to accomplish
<bioterror> he's trying to boot into linux
<bioterror> but ends up to grub rescue
<bioterror> with that ELF
<deper29> ^
<jasonmchristos> thats because theres no root partition
<bioterror> there's
<bioterror> he has /
<jasonmchristos> the boot partition is loaded first
<deper29> should I be setting something different wehn I reinstall?
<jasonmchristos> you need to install to the mbr
<jasonmchristos> and have a /boot partition for the kernal
<jasonmchristos> it will load from mbr grab kernal
<bioterror> deper29, choose: use whole disk
<jasonmchristos> then mount everything
<deper29> when I choose use whole disk, that won't get rid of windows will it?
<deper29> because that is on a separate drive
<jasonmchristos> oh he is trying to keep windows
<jasonmchristos> thats a little more complicated
<jasonmchristos> dual booting
<deper29> yes lol
<jasonmchristos> disable the windows drive in bios
<jasonmchristos> then install everything
<deper29> can I just unplug it?
<jasonmchristos> that works too
<jasonmchristos> but bios is easier
<jasonmchristos> thisaway you dont mess it up
<deper29> unplugging it can mess it up?
<jasonmchristos> not if the computer is off
<deper29> it is off lol
<jasonmchristos> ok thats why its not working
<jasonmchristos> grub wants to be on the mbr of the primary drive
<jasonmchristos> if you are installing it as a slave its not going to load
<deper29> okay, so I just unplugged my windows drive
<deper29> and am now going to turn on and install ubuntu
<jasonmchristos> yeah but the problem is this
<jasonmchristos> new windows have thier own loaders
<deper29> okay
<jasonmchristos> hopefully you didnt put grub on the windows drive already
<deper29> we did that earlier
<jasonmchristos> grub isnt going to load at all if the windows drive is primary
<deper29> primary in boot order?
<jasonmchristos> dual booting was easier with windows xp
<jasonmchristos> what you want to do is make them both primary
<jasonmchristos> on seperate channels
<deper29> do I do that in the BIOS?
<jasonmchristos> and disable either channel in bios when you want to boot into the other system
<jasonmchristos> thats the safest rout i would say
<deper29> i'll primarily boot into linux
<deper29> so I should not be installing ubuntu right now, but should be booting into the BIOS?
<jasonmchristos> well if thats the case make the windows drive a slave and add a line in grub for the other drive
<jasonmchristos> not a slave
<deper29> how?
<jasonmchristos> but put it on the secondary channel
<deper29> i'm a noob to a lot of this stuff
<jasonmchristos> the motherboard has a connecter for sata drives
<deper29> yes
<jasonmchristos> its a channel
<jasonmchristos> if you connect them on the same cable it makes slaves
<deper29> okay
<jasonmchristos> slaves generally arent for booting
<jasonmchristos> so connect the drives on different cables
<jasonmchristos> one for each drive
<deper29> the drives are on different cables
<jasonmchristos> if linux is going to be primary put it on channel 1
<deper29> it is
<jasonmchristos> ok then install grub to the mbr
<jasonmchristos> how did ou get to this point ?
<jasonmchristos> if you install linux on a primary drive on channel 1 it should boot fine
<deper29> it doesn't
<deper29> bioterror was saying it has something to do with EFI
<bioterror> could be
 * bioterror lifts hands up
<bioterror> :D
<deper29> lol
<jasonmchristos> well ive never used efi
<jasonmchristos> ut if thats the error yes
<jasonmchristos> thats what the problem is
<jasonmchristos> thats a new thing
<jasonmchristos> its there for your saftey
<deper29> ?
<jasonmchristos> so you dont rebboot one day and all of this sudden you are running inside a virtual machine from someone at pakistani isi headquarters
<deper29> lol
<deper29> so I am at the reinstall thing
<deper29> erase ubuntu 11.10 or custom?
<jasonmchristos> you are going to have to readup on the support for this EFI thing
<jasonmchristos> deper29: use whole drive
<deper29> k
<jasonmchristos> i would use 10.10 or 10.04
<jasonmchristos> unbless you want that new gnome
<jasonmchristos> it was built for a netbook
<deper29> 10.10 boots fine on my machine
<jasonmchristos> sounds like you have a brand new powerful machine
<jasonmchristos> deper29: oh so you want the new system
<deper29> yes :P
<jasonmchristos> well just repartition it using whole disk
<jasonmchristos> put the swap at the front end of magnetic drives
<jasonmchristos> use the first 5%
<jasonmchristos> do a custom partition
<geirha> If the choice is between 10.10 and 10.04, I'd go with 10.04 since it's an LTS release.
<deper29> custom
<deper29> okay
<deper29> is there any advantage to going with 11.10?
<jasonmchristos> just new stuff
<jasonmchristos> have to relearn everything
<deper29> lol
<jasonmchristos> its gnome3
<jasonmchristos> it was designed for a netbook
<deper29> okay, I will have to get 10.04
<jasonmchristos> supposed to be further dumbed down
<deper29> lol
<jasonmchristos> but go with what you want
<jasonmchristos> its a release version
<jasonmchristos> so its more buggy
<jasonmchristos> 10.10 has a bit more options than 10.04 thats why i picked it
<jasonmchristos> 10.04 should be as stable as ubuntu has ver been
<jasonmchristos> everything just works until you start installing extra options stuff
<deper29> what options?
<jasonmchristos> like community packages
<jasonmchristos> like there are a few extra options each relesae
<jasonmchristos> 11.10 has utp in transmission
<jasonmchristos> or 10.10 has mac cloning in gnome net manager
<geirha> 10.10 will lose support in april 2012, which means that you have to upgrade to 11.04, then to 11.10, then to 12.04 to get to the latest release.
<jasonmchristos> where 10.04 doesnt
<geirha> With 10.04 you can upgrade directly to 12.04
<geirha> (since 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS releases)
<deper29> I never knew there was a 12.04
<geirha> 12.04 means it gets released in 2012, month 04
<jasonmchristos> stick with lts if you can
<geirha> So it's a planned release, and will be available sometime during april 2012.
<jasonmchristos> the others are just beta tests for the LTS
<jasonmchristos> deper29: so you are saying you installed from scratch and it wouldnt boot ?
<deper29> yeah
<deper29> I installed 11.10, and got that grub rescue thing
<jasonmchristos> well give 10.04 a shot
<jasonmchristos> you can get 12 when it comes out
<deper29> I'm just downloading 10.04 64 bit right now
<jasonmchristos> but im inclined to say that its going to do the same thing
<deper29> 10.04?
<jasonmchristos> you might have to read up on EFI support
<geirha> When you boot the Ubuntu CD, it's a good idea to choose "Try Ubuntu" instead of "Install". That way you can check that things like graphics card, audio and wireless works
<deper29> okay :) thanks for all of your help again today, guys
<jasonmchristos> deper29: sounds like the EFI isnt recognizing something
<jasonmchristos> what was that error again ?
<jasonmchristos> invalid EFI image ?
<deper29> invalid arch independent ELF magic
<jasonmchristos> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1299653.html
<jasonmchristos> this guy got it solved
<jasonmchristos> deper29:  you mean it wouldnt boot the very first time ?
<deper29> yeah. when I installed, as soon as it did its reboot to complete installation, I got that error
<jasonmchristos> run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<deper29> when booting from the live disc?
<jasonmchristos> no
<jasonmchristos> forget that
<deper29> lol
<jasonmchristos> did you tell it during install to install to MBR ?
<deper29> I'm about to just install 10.04
<jasonmchristos> Make sure you tell it to install to MBR on the drive your linux is on
<jasonmchristos> not the windows drive
<deper29> kk
<jasonmchristos> you are going to have to figure out how to remove that on the other drive
<jasonmchristos> you dont need it on the windows drive
<bioterror> grub needs to be on that partition that's going to be booted first ;)
<jasonmchristos> and if its on the primary channel and you have the other drive unplugged or disabled during install it should be fine
<deper29> okay, here goes the disc
<jasonmchristos> no
<deper29> no?
<jasonmchristos> not on the partition
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> primary disk :D
<deper29> no, I'm installing
<jasonmchristos> on the MBR
<bioterror> it's monday
<bioterror> forgive me :D
<deper29> lol
<jasonmchristos> ok
<deper29> i have to work shortly...and it's voting day today
<jasonmchristos> you prob blew out the windows loader already
<jasonmchristos> have to call microsoft next
<deper29> how do I know if I did?
<deper29> windows booted just fine
<deper29> was just in it to burn a copy of 10.04
<deper29> :D
<jasonmchristos> after you are done with this reconnect the drive and see if windows will boot by disabling the first linux drive
<jasonmchristos> you are trolling
<deper29> i am not
<deper29> ;)
<jasonmchristos> trying o just run me in circles
<jasonmchristos> no you said you disconnected the drive
<jasonmchristos> you cant have done both
<deper29> so am I choosing erase and use entire disk
<deper29> oh! i reconnected it
<deper29> sorry
<deper29> or am i choosing specify partitions manually
<jasonmchristos> well to make it simple just do it the way it wants
<deper29> it doesn't say the way it wants
<jasonmchristos> lol
<deper29> just erase and use entire disk?
<jasonmchristos> yeah
<jasonmchristos> i thiink the bearings are swollen put the drive in the freezer
<jasonmchristos> the elf inside is getting too hot
<deper29> hahaha
<deper29> how do you learn all of this stuff?
<bioterror> by using GNU/Linux operating sytems
<bioterror> they happen to break every once in a while ;)
<deper29> lol
<deper29> but I mean, I never knew there was an elf inside
<bioterror> my computer has gnome inside it
<bioterror> think about that
<deper29> let alone know he could get too hot
<deper29> lol :P
<jasonmchristos> well the newer ones have elves
<jasonmchristos> the older ones have alfs
<deper29> alien life forms?
<jasonmchristos> yeah thats why the rkhunter checks for aliens
<deper29> ahhh
<jasonmchristos> or chkrootkit
<jasonmchristos> one or the other
<deper29> where do you recommend a person learns how to mod the kernel?
<jasonmchristos> and when your keymap gets reversed after installing bitcoin you have a good idea that you are in a mussad agents virtual machine
<jasonmchristos> deper29: mod the kernal, going to have to talk to a CIA agent
<jasonmchristos> show you how to put a backdoor in
<deper29> lol
<jasonmchristos> deper29: start by compiling
<jasonmchristos> use ubuntu if you like
<jasonmchristos> doenload all of the source
<jasonmchristos> download the kernal source
<deper29> okay
<jasonmchristos> and install the dev tools
<deper29> how do i install the dev tools?
<jasonmchristos> but you are going to need a seperate machine
<bioterror> it's kernel ;)
<jasonmchristos> unnetworked
<jasonmchristos> because dev tools arent secure
<deper29> okay
<deper29> have that
<jasonmchristos> then just read it
<jasonmchristos> usually its all commented for modding
<deper29> the dev tools?
<jasonmchristos> the source
<jasonmchristos> good programmers use lots of comments
<jasonmchristos> well nice programmers
<jasonmchristos> those that learned to share when they were little
<deper29> lol
<jasonmchristos> deper29: i want to do this too
<deper29> do what?
<jasonmchristos> kernel programming
<deper29> have you done any before?
<jasonmchristos> no
<jasonmchristos> i did something with python
<jasonmchristos> but i dont like bieng on another tier
<deper29> ah
<jasonmchristos> python is higher level
<deper29> all I've used is c++
<deper29> and MATLAB :P
<jasonmchristos> MATLAB is perl ?
<deper29> I think so?
<jasonmchristos> i think i red that
<jasonmchristos> something to do with the genome prject ?
<deper29> maybe?
<deper29> it's just math :P
<jasonmchristos> i think i read that in a perl book
<jasonmchristos> i want some juice
<jasonmchristos> we can't always get what we want
<Neil> Good morning (I am in The UK). I hope one of you can help me find some software. I have a usb analogue capture card. I have confirmed that it is working correctly by installing TVtime and connecting my photo camera. What I need now is to find some software that will enable me to record my old VHS video tapes to the computer and then make some DVDs. If I can also find software with a timer so that I can schedule recordings from my 
<coalwater> i have 2 asc files and i want to import them to a computer so i could use it to access my launchpad branches, how can i do that using terminal
<coalwater> crap lol rebooted by mistake
<Neil> I've had no reply to this after 1 hour, so I will repeat my question. I hope one of you can help me find some software. I have a usb analogue capture card. I have confirmed that it is working correctly by installing TVtime and connecting my photo camera. What I need now is to find some software that will enable me to record my old VHS video tapes to the computer and then make some DVDs. If I can also find software with a timer so 
<geirha> Your message gets cut off at  "with a timer so"
<geirha> I don't know exactly how that capture card is set up. Do you connect to it via /dev/video or something like that?
<Neil> Thanks Geirha. I will split my message into smaller sections.
<Neil> I hope one of you can help me find some software. I have a usb analogue video capture card. I have confirmed that it is working correctly by installing TVtime and connecting my photo camera.
<Neil> What I need now is to find some software that will enable me to record my old VHS video tapes to the computer and then make some DVDs.
<Neil> If I can also find software with a timer so that I can schedule recordings from my satellite receiver then that would be great.
<Neil> Although my USB analogue capture card definitely works as proven with TVtime I have not found a way of making it work with Mythtv.
<Neil> My minimum requirement is to make DVDs from my old vhs tapes, but making sheduled recordings from my satellite receiver as well will be great. can anyone make any suggestions for the software I should install? Thanks in advance, I know that at least one of you will have the solution I need.
<geirha> I haven't used mythtv myself, but I think that's up mythtv's ally
<geirha> *alley
<Sidewinder1> Neil, Does the capture card have audio-in and video-in jacks that'll mate with your VHS machine?
<Neil> yes sidewinder1. I have already connected my digital camera to the computer via my usb capture card. I get good picture and sound with TVtime, but TVtime has no way of recording the video and sound. So the harware all works, I just need to find software for making recordings.
<geirha> Have you tried asking #mythtv-users for help in getting your capture card working with mythtv?
<Sidewinder1> I use Kaffeine to 'watch TV' with my Hauppauge USB/TV card. Kaffeine does have an "Instant Record" menu selection; but I've never used that function.
<Sidewinder1> Neil, Once you get VHS, playing/recording through your computer, the next step might be found here: http://blogcritics.org/scitech/article/making-dvds-with-devede-in-linux/
<Neil> No geirha, I have not tried myth tv users yet.
<Neil> Thanks Sidwinder1, I have had a quick read and it seems that needs files to be present for conversion. I will read up about caffeine and see if that can capture s-video or composite video via a usb capture card.
<Sidewinder1> That's Kaffeine. :-)
<Neil> thanks, I have typed the correct spelling into google. I am searching for information now.
<Sidewinder1> Neil, I don't think there's any way to go from VHS to DVD in one step. You'll need to record the VHS to HDD first. Then you'll have to, probably. re-encode the recorded format to a DVD format that'll play on a home DVD player.
<Neil> yes Sidewinder1, I know I must copy the vhs to HDD first. It is the software for doing this that I am trying to find.
<Sidewinder1> Neil, IF you want DVD menus and to play on home DVD players (not just your computer) look into the Video TS format.
<Sidewinder1> I've never done that; although I have literally hundreds of VHS taped programs/movies. Sorry I can't give you the definitive software answer. :-(
<Neil> Yeah, I am familiar with Video TS. I have made loads of DVDs with Windows software. My problem is how to record my video to HDD with Ubuntu and a usb video capture card with composite and s-video analogue inputs.
<Neil> As I have already said, the usb capture card works fine. With TVtime I get good picture and sound when I connect my camera to the computer with the usb capture card with analogue composite inputs. I just need to find software that will make recordings to HDD for me.
<Sidewinder1> Neil, That'll be dependent on the card; it'll need to have the compatible; sounds like you've already done that. Perhaps Kaffeine will record...
<Neil> I am using gnome and kaffeine seems to be for KDE. Will caffeine work with Gnome?
<Neil> I will try installing Kaffeine now and see if there is an option for recording video from my usb analogue video capture card.
<Sidewinder1> Neil, I'm on 10.04 and Gnome; just use Synaptic to install Kaffeine and it 'should' handle all of the dependencies. That's the way I did it.
<Neil> I am installing now.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> Once installed and playing, look under Television-->Instant Record.
<Neil> Still installing Kaffeine. I will let you know when installed and the program has been started.
<Sidewinder1> 1.0-svn3 is the version that I'm using; listening to broadcast news, as we type.
<geirha> OT. Why do you recommend installing with synaptic?
<Sidewinder1> geirha, Since he said he was running Gnome, as am I, and he noticed that Kaffeine was a KDE app, I suggested Synaptic would 'probably' handle the necessary dependencies; that's the way I accomplished the install.
<Neil> I have had a quick look at kaffeine. It seems to be for broadcast television only, not for composite or s-video input. Having said that, I have not yet got kaffeine to detect my Hauppauge Nova T usb TV card which works well with Mythtv. I have to go out soon but will leave my computer on in case anyone can make any uiseful suggestions. Thanks for trying.
<Sidewinder1> Wish we'd been more successful.. :-(
<Sidewinder1> geirha, Besides, I'm "terminally" challenged. ;-)
<Neil> Maybe Mythtv has seized exclusive access to my tV tuner and it is not available to Kaffeine. I will have to come back to this latter. I just have enough time for a quick web search Kaffeine with usb analoge video capture card before I have to go out.
<Sidewinder1> Best of luck!
<Neil> Thanks
<geirha> Sidewinder1: Well, I'm quite certain the software center can manage that just as well.
<Sidewinder1> geirha, I believe that Software Center and Synaptic are just GUI front ends for apt-get; but I could be mistaken. ;-)
<Neil> I think I have read through everything in the sound and video section of the software centre. I cannot see anything that sounds like it wqill record video from a usb video capture card. I really must go now.
<geirha> Sidewinder1: They are both apt frontends, yes. Software center seems much easier than synaptic though.
<geirha> I'm a command-line guy, so I'd probably try to dump the stream with mplayer
<Sidewinder1> I just got used to Syn; to each his/her own. :D
<Sidewinder1> geirha, You know what, you're right; I like how SC lists by category; I haven't looked at in a long, long time... I stand corrected.. :D
<geirha> In 11.10 it's even more awesome. You can buy and install non-free software
<Sidewinder1> 10.04 here.
<geirha> You can see it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<Sidewinder1> I will, begrudgingly move to 12.04, many months after it comes out..  We old-frts are all alike; homeostasis and all..
<geirha> Yeah, I prefer to stick to LTS releases too
<geirha> But when I recently bought a new laptop I thought I might as well try 11.10. There's only one upgrade step away from 12.04 LTS anyway.
<Sidewinder1> Other than the 'tour', you graciously provided, I haven't been able to even look at Unity; all of my systems are too old for 3D. :-(
<geirha> Well, if ubuntu is unable to enable 3d, it'll just failover to unity-2d
<Sidewinder1> My main machine (this one) is so old, it won't even allow me to boot to USB; my BIOS settings won't allow it.
<geirha> Hehe. Then if you go out and buy the cheapest notebook/netbook you can find, it'll probably be more powerful than your current machine :)
<Sidewinder1> No surprise there.
<Sidewinder1> I'm gonna save the Kroner that would've been spent on a notebook and put 'em into a new desktop; when the kids get out of college. :-)
<geirha> Oh, your nordic too?
<geirha> *you're
<Sidewinder1> No, PA, US; I just noticed that you were. ;-)
<geirha> Ah, hehe :)
<Sidewinder1> It's 08:03, here.
<geirha> 14:03
<Sidewinder1> More coffee..
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with xubuntu gtk3 themes
<asterismo> or is there any xubuntu channel?
<hobgoblin> there is an xubuntu channel - #xubuntu
<hobgoblin> if you find out can you let me know - I'm sure in the future I'll be lookling for the same info ...
<asterismo> the thing is that i had to install xubuntu and i cannot find a theme that honours GTK3 applications, like evolution
<asterismo> the only theme that supports gtk3 is the greybird
<asterismo> but it uses dark panels and some icons result hard to see
<asterismo> and i'm looking for some simple light theme, like "Mist" used to be, but it do not support evolution
<asterismo> i'm googling but can't find any and how to install them either
<asterismo> i would be very glad if someone wants to help me
<hobgoblin> not found anything hard to see here with greybird tbh - but I don't use evolution - nor is there much I use that's not default - sorry I can't be of more help - I think I need to add xubuntu to my list and idle there from a while
<asterismo> the thing is that i use faenza icon theme
<asterismo> and dark themes (those using dark toolbars) and stuff, are wrong designed
<asterismo> anyway, light themes keeps things ok
<asterismo> black icons in a light background
<hobgoblin> try that channel - might be helpful in there
<asterismo> thanks
<hobgoblin> the days of me fiddling with icons and the like are long gone ...
<asterismo> if you use faenza icons, (black icons) all contextual menus appears with dark backgrounds and icons
<asterismo> that is wrong
<asterismo> if you use faenza-dark icons or faenza-ambiance, evolution icons toolbar and  firefox looks different
<asterismo> light and dark backgrounds
<asterismo> for me, anywhere is a dark background, there must be a light icon or the opposite
<hobgoblin> asterismo: you know you got asked what you needed in xubuntu?
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> asking right now
<bobweaver> Hello there could someone please tell me where I might be able to find ubuntu docs on trademarks and the use of the name thanks
<hobgoblin> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<hobgoblin> there you go
<Zaragon> just installed wubi recently....where did the repositories go?...did i miss something in the menus?
<holstein> Zaragon: you installed ubuntu via wubi?
<Zaragon> yes
<holstein> and you are not able to find the 'sources' list?
<Zaragon> couldn't find much in it...what is menu path?
<holstein> Zaragon: in what?
<holstein> the operating system?
<holstein> is this 11.10?
<Zaragon> yes
<holstein> so, you might be using unity, the new UI
<holstein> and be used to gnome2, the old UI
<holstein> UI = user interface
<Zaragon> I was looking for a prog that allowed assignment of mouse keys...always iffy and not in main repositories...trying unity alright
<holstein> Zaragon: how did you search the repositories?
<holstein> there are really no 'non-main' repositories
<Zaragon> couldn't find them to enable them
<holstein> there are some additional ones that you can enable for things like codecs
<holstein> but, that application will likely not be there
<holstein> you can also add PPA's
<holstein> how about this
<holstein> what are you looking for?
<holstein> or beter yet
<Zaragon> not familiar with PPA's
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> Zaragon: you dont need to be familiar with them
<holstein> im just proposing to you that maybe you are looking for an app that has been removed/renamed
<holstein> but, maybe we can find an alternative for you :)
<Zaragon> currently use a logitech mouse with programmable buttons...best i've found.for buggered up hands and fingers...logitech does not supply drivers for linux
<holstein> right, so you have used an application to remap the buttons in the past
<holstein> and you dont remember the name?
<Zaragon> that is correct...that would make it too easy
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> im not seeing a GUI tool right off the bat
<holstein> i have done something like this in the past
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
 * holstein still looking...
<Zaragon> i haven't had ubuntu installed since about 9.10...
<escott> Zaragon, http://www.ghacks.net/2011/06/28/how-to-customize-extra-mouse-buttons-in-linux/
<holstein> yeah, xinput is what i used
<holstein> yeah, btnx looks like a nice option
<holstein> escott: :)
<Zaragon> I'll try both of those directions...btnx kind of sounds familiar...in available repository?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> btnx-config - graphical user interface for btnx
<holstein> not sure what that means
<holstein> i though it was a GUI, but im sure you'll sort it out
<Zaragon> thank you, holstein....I really appreciate your efforts...i was getting rather frustrated
<Zaragon> bye for now
<Max_Stone> What should I do if I can't generate a download script in Synaptic?
<holstein> Max_Stone: try again... it should spit out a file on the desktop
<holstein> you can take that to your windows online machine or whatever and pick out the URL's
<Max_Stone> That's what I was told, but I actually can't mark any packages except for Removal or Complete Removal
<holstein> or, you could run a live CD where that script will just work
<Max_Stone> So is that a good thing?
<holstein> Max_Stone: ?
<Max_Stone> IF I can't mark them for update does that mean that Ubuntu assumes they can't be upgraded?
<holstein> i mean, its a convenience
<Max_Stone> *If, sorry
<holstein> Max_Stone: not sure what you mean
<Max_Stone> In Synaptic I can't mark anything for upgrade, so is Ubuntu like.... trying to say that there wouldn't be an update available?
<holstein> sure.. if theres not upgraded available, then thats the case
<holstein> if its not online though, it'll have no way of knowing that
<Max_Stone> Right. I'm trying to find a site I was linked to I think yesterday... involving jigdo and Dvd images
<holstein> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/get-ubuntu-repositories-on-dvd.html
<cosmosis> I am installing ubuntu 11.10 on a brand new system.  8 core AMD FX-8150 CPU with a ASUS M5A97 -- AMD 970 motherboard and 16 gig of ram.   When I go to install I get as far as  864 and detecting the usb keyboard and then it just hangs.  Any ideas?
<holstein> cosmosis: you got past that by unplugging the USB keyboard correct?
<holstein> i would want to see that desktop live on that hardware
<holstein> i would pass the nomodeset option or whatever else just to see it running
<cosmosis> yeah I unplugged the keyboard and I got stuck at sr0: detection (which occurs earlier in the install boot than usb detection)
<dluzius> my Toshiba L-655 laptop came with W7. I made it dual boot by  adding Ubuntu 11.10, and all is well except no battery indicator in top bar.
<holstein> cosmosis: what iso are you using?
<holstein> maybe try the 10.04 one
<cosmosis> I am trying the 11.10 64 bit amd one
<holstein> dluzius: are you sure?... unplug it and see if it shows up
<holstein> cosmosis: right, so try the 10.04 one if you want
<holstein> the live one
<cosmosis> I figured it would be necessary to take advantage of the 8 cores since bulldozer wasnt shipping then
<holstein> cosmosis: you can also try some of those options
<cosmosis> ok will download 10.04
<holstein> nomodeset, noacpi or whatever
<cosmosis> how do I pass those to the installer?
<holstein> they are in the live ISO... you hit shift... then you see options
<holstein> F6 if memory serves are where those are
<dluzius> do you mean to detach the battery and re-attach it again?
<holstein> dluzius: the power cord
<holstein> just unplug it
<holstein> by default, i believe you only see the batter when its in use
<dluzius> it's running on built-in battery, it's a laptop.
<holstein> dluzius: right... but is the power cord that charges it plugged into it?
<escott> holstein, his problem is that the kernel is not recognizing the battery so he needs an acpi workaround
<dluzius> no
<holstein> escott: cool... i was just confirming, since that is the default vonfig
<holstein> config*
<dluzius> how do I do an acpi workaround
<holstein> dluzius: did you find/try this?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50656/no-battery-present-on-a-toshiba-satellite-l655
<dluzius> no...
<cosmosis> ok so using nomode set and the Try ubuntu option I was able to get to the live boot desktop...  what does no modeset do exactly?
<escott> cosmosis, modesetting is a newer feature of the kernel to initialize the graphics card. it doesn't work for all graphics cards and causes some machines to lock up
<cosmosis> oh this must be because I have a nvidia gtx 570
<Max_Stone> Help with jigdo/iso files? I got into the CD images on debian.org and searched for Ubuntu, but it just looks like a bunch of letters and numbers to me.
<cosmosis> So at this point I should reboot the cd select no modeset and then do install and hopefully it should work?
<escott> cosmosis, hopefully. you may need to add nomodeset to /etc/default/grub if the installed system has the same problem
<cosmosis> ok thanks for the advice holstein and escott... will give it a shot
<dluzius> holstein, that is way beyond my capabilities
<holstein> dluzius: usually, i choose my battles with unsupported hardware
<holstein> maybe try a couple different kernels live.. like the 10.04 live CD
<holstein> and decide from there if you want to just live with it, or mess with it later
<dluzius> ok, tks for all your time and help
<Max_Stone> Sorry, I know I put that in an awkward place
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-08
<duanedesign> holstein: philinux sent an email on the Beginners Team mailing list wanting to do interviews with some of the folks who are gracious enough to volunteer their time in this channel helping users
<holstein> duanedesign: i saw that..
<holstein> phil is awesome :)
<holstein> i responded... and i'll make sometime
<duanedesign> i thought you were not on the mailing list?
<holstein> duanedesign: i got a personal email AFAIK
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> well I thought of you when i read the email
<holstein> :)
<duanedesign> it would be awesome if you get the time. Would be a great chance to let users know about the channel
<duanedesign> and you deserve some kudos for your work :)
<holstein> yeah... i think its meen so benificial for so many
<holstein> not just the 'i just installed and... whatever'
<holstein> the beginner... the ones that are using, but have more advanced questions
<holstein> and, helping out really enforces things for me
<duanedesign> i know channels like this and the forums were huge for me when i started using Ubuntu
<duanedesign> plus I think the 'community experience' is part of what makes Linux and FOSS so great
<holstein> yeah, and say what you want about ubuntu... this community *is* awesome
<duanedesign> something really cool about people who give an ask for nothing in return
<duanedesign> i agree
<ibuclaw> http://i.imgur.com/1Drkx.gif
<deper29> hey guys, I'm having trouble with internet on my machine. I just installed 10.04, but my ethernet keeps disconnecting and giving me really poor speeds. If I boot into Windows I do not get this problem
<deper29> I can pastebin my log, but I don't know which log I am supposed to select :S
<holstein> deper29: are you able to upgrade?
<deper29> to 11?
<holstein> deper29: just the updates to the packages you have installed
<deper29> I'm using my phone as a modem to update right now
<holstein> cool... after that, if its still an issue, we can drill down a bit
<deper29> it kicks in and out every now and again when I tether it though for some reason
<deper29> kk
<deper29> few minutes left
<holstein> deper29: open a terminal and run
<holstein> lspci -nn | grep Network
<holstein> should just be a line you can paste here
<deper29> no output at all
<holstein> deper29: you can run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and put that in pastebin
<deper29> I did
<deper29> wait
<deper29> just lspci?
<holstein> yup
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731576/
<deper29> updates just installing now
<holstein> maybe you need http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<holstein> check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/347711 see if you think its relevant
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 347711 in linux "Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller Unstable on Jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed]
<holstein> its old
<deper29> holstein: How do I do that?
<holstein> check out that link?
<holstein> just review the posts, and see if you find it relavant
<holstein> its referencing that driver i linked
<holstein> but, first thing is try the updates from canonical
<deper29> oh! didn't see that second link :P
<holstein> deper29: no worris
<holstein> worries*
<deper29> installed updates
<deper29> restarted
<deper29> now it's not connecting through ethernet at all
<holstein> whats it seem like?
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> deper29: usually, i try live CD's til something works, then i make a note of pacakges and kernels
<holstein> but, you can try the drivers from the site
<holstein> or, the windows drivers
<deper29> how do I install the realtek driver?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> should be instructions
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731584/
<holstein> deper29: ^^ thats from the readme
<deper29> thanks :)
<deper29> was just reading that
<deper29> there we go
<deper29> it's working :)
<deper29> next question lol
<deper29> my resolution is awful. I go to additional drivers, but it says there are none :S
<holstein> deper29: you got network?
<deper29> I have an Nvidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti
<deper29> I have network
<holstein> deper29: w00t!
<deper29> :)
<deper29> thanks for that
<deper29> any ideas about this resolution though?
<holstein> deper29: this is where i am
<holstein> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/07/install-download-nvidia-driver-for.html
<deper29> kk
<holstein> looks promising
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+packages
<deper29> which one should  I be downloading from there?
<deper29> damn, network connection is there, but not that great :/
<deper29> 120 kB/s
<deper29> 50 kB/s
<holstein> well, one for lucid
<holstein> not sure which is for your card
<holstein> deper29: i dont lose sleep over it yet
<holstein> the network
<deper29> yeah :/
<holstein> deper29: where are you getting that figure?
<holstein> some download?
<deper29> i'm trying to install some plugins on firefox
<deper29> it's down to 30 now
<holstein> yeah
<deper29> in windows I am around 700
<holstein> dont worry about that
<holstein> that could be anythinng
<holstein> not on your end
<deper29> :/
<deper29> all i've had is grief trying to install ubuntu
<deper29> it's like it's not meant for my hardware
<holstein> http://www.ryanchapin.com/fv-b-4-627/Simple-Network-Speed-Command-Line-Test-for-Linux.html
<holstein> deper29: you can try the windows driver too
<holstein> but, its not necessarily on your end
<holstein> and there is a driver for your graphics card
<holstein> it can be a hassle though
<holstein> deper29: i would also just try other live CD's
<holstein> like 11.10
<holstein> 11.04
<holstein> whatever
<deper29> those are worse haha
<deper29> they didn't like my UEFI
<deper29> nor did they like my video card
<holstein> is this a macbook?
<deper29> no
<deper29> custom
<holstein> well, i would do something like the link above to confirm the throughput is not as expected
<holstein> and then, try adding the appropriate PPA for your hardware
<holstein> for the graphics card
<holstein> bbl... dinner...
<deper29> nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<holstein> deper29: just dont base your speed on what you see when downloading something from the internet
<holstein> set up something local
<holstein> deper29: also, check out wget --output-document=/dev/null http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test500.zip
<holstein> thats from http://stackoverflow.com/questions/426272/how-to-test-internet-connection-speed-from-command-line
<brian> I am trying to set up a DoD Cac card for login to AKO. I have the CAC reader working but it crashes Firefox everytime the card is inserted or if the card is inserted, Firefox will not start. Does anyone know about getting CAC readers to work or is there a better IRC for this type of question?
<brian> btw: using Ubuntu 11.10 and Firefox 7.0.1
<holstein> this is old, but might help
<holstein> http://www.hrgeeks.com/2008/11/21/using-a-dod-cac-with-ubuntu-and-firefox/
<holstein> this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonAccessCard
<brian> I used the information on the hrgeeks site and still have the problem. I posted a question on the site earlier but waiting for a response.
<holstein> brian: did you try 10.04?
<brian> No, I did not. I started using Ubuntu at 10.10. I am not sure how to downgrade Ubuntu without a fresh install
<holstein> you shouldnt
<holstein> brian: you could probably get that running live though
<holstein> i mean... if you get tired of waiting on a response, you could try 10.04 live
<brian> Ok, I'll give that a try. I have a live usb of 10.10 laying around somewhere. I'll try that and 10.04 and see if I can get any luck. Thanks!
<r4y> help
<philipballew> r4y, okay
<philipballew> help with what
<r4y> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/355522
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355522 in gvfs "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed" [Low,Confirmed]
<r4y> I can't mount my hard drive with this CD of Ubuntu and before that it said init was gone
<r4y> Why is a bug like this low?
<philipballew> well you filed a bug i see
<r4y> No
<r4y> It was someone else
<philipballew> i am noot sure why it is low
<r4y> This is not a dual boot at all
<r4y> Well, I have other hard drives, but my cpu makes noises when I try to have 2 hards and my cd player connected
<r4y> cd player/cd-rom of coarse
<r4y> I sort of have most of my files backed up from a few months ago
<r4y> I should try another hard drive I guess
<r4y> It would be nice to figure out what is going wrong though
<philipballew> the bug should yealled that soon
<r4y> How do I find out what job is pending?, What can I do?
<philipballew> top shows jobs running and I would look in your logs as well if it was me
<r4y> How?
<holstein> r4y: can you format EXT ?
<holstein> i would just mark yourself effected, and post a comment
<r4y> Will it erase everything?
<r4y> O
<holstein> r4y: yeah, its a question
 * philipballew agrees with holstein 
<holstein> its just, if you dont *need* ntfs, you might as well go ext
<r4y> Do I do that in Gpart or Disk Utility, or the terminal
 * holstein high-fives philipballew :)
<holstein> r4y: dont just do it 'willy-nilly'
 * philipballew gives holstein a bear hug
<holstein> lest think about it...
<holstein> whats on the drive? windows? or just data?
<r4y> "/dev/sda1"
<r4y> Ubuntu 10.10
<r4y> and data
<holstein> and its ntfs?
<r4y> I will check
<holstein> if it were my system, i would want to test that drive... theres a 'disk utility' on the live CD's
<r4y> A message popped up
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731684/
<r4y> I can't remember where to go to post pictures
<holstein> imagebin
<r4y> yes
<holstein> but, i think you should test that drive
<holstein> and the ram too while you're at it
<r4y> I will
<holstein> r4y: if all is well, i would try and check for, and apply all upgrades
<holstein> see if you still have the issue, and let us know :)
<r4y> The window for taking screen shots was messing up this image, but what ever
<r4y> http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index784.html
<holstein> yeah... theres a test there r4y
<r4y> I tried to get it to check the file system using DU short for Disk Utility but it keeps saying that some job is pending
<holstein> should take a few hours
<holstein> thats the one i would want to run, to be sure
<r4y> OK, so what do I click on?, or do I use the terminal?
<holstein> r4y: right there
<r4y> I mean mount doesn't work and check file system doesn't work, so should I try to view smrt data and run self tests?, or?
<holstein> 'veiw smart data and run self-tests'
<r4y> which test do you recommend?, O, right extended which now I am guessing is why you mentioned ext, right?, Ok then.
<holstein> r4y: the long indepth one is the one i like to run
<holstein> but, you can run them all if you want
<holstein> starting with the short ones
<r4y> Failed to read
<holstein> see.. thats not good
<holstein> i would want to get a live CD
<holstein> something to really test that thing
<holstein> i would get my data off, if its not already off
<holstein> it might be you just need to run fsck
<r4y> It sort of is backed up
<holstein> and you can do that (and should try it) from a live CD
<r4y> I am on a live CD of Ubuntu right now
<holstein> r4y: well, just be sure you are prepared to sort-of lose all that data
<holstein> just in case
<r4y> right
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<holstein> you run it from a live CD
<r4y> I should think if there is anything I really need of of this hard drive.
<r4y> I have a question
<r4y> If there isn't anything I need off of this hard drive then can I just jump to DBAN or Hirens?
<holstein> r4y: its your drive.. go for it
<holstein> i would try fsck though first
<holstein> even if you want to wipe
<holstein> just to see it happen, and see if it helps
<r4y> I mean I could but will it mark bad sectors with fsck that would be kept after running DBAN?, I mean if I ran fsck then DBAN that is.
<r4y> I worded the beginning of that wrong
<holstein> dban is just going to do that
<holstein> wipe
<holstein> fsck could potentially save the install
<r4y> So then fsck will not be remembered by the computer for bad sectors if DBAN is done after fsck?
<r4y> I think I get it if that is the case
<r4y> I wanted to know this before once when I was doing this.
<holstein> the computer doesnt have a very intimate relationship with your hard drive
<r4y> ha ha nice.
<holstein> if you have bad sectors, you want them remapped or whatever the hard drive can do with them
<r4y> Well, I might as well run fsck then, but I remember there being different commandline tools for this and different options to add.
<holstein> r4y: check out that link...
<holstein> you want to run it from a live CD
<holstein> prolly on the hirens CD
<r4y> Sorry I missed that link. OK checking
<r4y> There will be a difference in the command, right?
<holstein> r4y: ?
<holstein> from the hirnes CD?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> might be a click-n-run GUI for it
<r4y> I have a disk here that says Hirens Boot CD 10.6
<r4y> I made using Nero on Windows XP about a year ago
<holstein> i dont use it, so i dont know... i use the UBCD
<r4y> I will make notes and put them into a text file on a flash drive
<r4y> For a beginner like me, shouldn't I stick with no-interactive?, Why would this require interaction?, I am guessing if the user somehow knows where the bad sectors are.
<holstein> r4y: i dont do interactive
<holstein> i just let it do its thing
<holstein> and since you are going to wipe anyways
<r4y> Well, I might as well try. "fsck -F ???? -y /dev/sda1"
<r4y> ext4
<r4y> so "fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda1"?
<holstein> id have to reference the wiki
<holstein> i google it each time ;)
<r4y> I had this link I was Googling while we were talking:
<r4y> http://www.howforge.com/how-force-fsck-ubuntu
<r4y> I am guessing that is the quick one that happens on start up so  many boot ups
<holstein> r4y: yup
<r4y> Should I try that first?, or will that work?, take CD out after doing the command, then I can do the loner version.
<r4y> I meant longer one
<holstein> r4y: i dont think it will hurt to try forcing that
<r4y> Well, I hope it will work, because I am running off of a CD. Well, I should try it at least so here goes nothing.
<r4y> Thank you for the help
<holstein> right
<holstein> it wont work from CD
<holstein> the settings wont be persistent
<holstein> thats why i didnt suggest it
<r4y> OK, that's OK
<holstein> but, instigating it from a live CD is not that big of a deal
<r4y> Can I do a quick version from the terminal?
<r4y> No reboot
<holstein> r4y: you should try it
<r4y> Uh, you mean try "fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda1", is that short?, or is there a shorter way of checking? then I can do the longer check?
<r4y> I didn't mean for the last to have a question mark
<holstein> r4y: you'll want the ones for your format
<holstein> but that looks right for ext
<r4y> I am doing some Google searching right now just to educate myself some more on this.
<deper29> okay, i don't know how to add the ppa for my machine
<deper29> for whoever is listening :P
<holstein> deper29: which ppa?
<holstein> i do it in the terminal these days...
<r4y> A link to the ppa would help because we need the checksum to verify the source of the ppa I think
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> for example
<holstein> then you run sudo apt-get update, and Robert is your mother's brother :)
<r4y> ha ha, Robert is my mother's brother
<deper29> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/07/install-download-nvidia-driver-for.html
<r4y> I am not kidding
<deper29> I was given that
<deper29> I am running 10.04
<holstein> r4y: hehe
<holstein> deper29: yeah, i gave you that
<deper29> i know
<holstein> im not sure which driver supports your hardware though
<deper29> but i don't know what to do with ti
<holstein> it was GTX 550 Ti
<holstein> right?
<deper29> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780211 says You need version 270.41.06 (or later) to support GTX550Ti
<holstein> so... lets do this...
<deper29> what version is that?
<holstein> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/27
<holstein> deper29: there are directions there
<holstein> just copy/paste them
<holstein> the 2 that look like what i had up there ^^
<holstein> then, install the nvidia stuff
<holstein> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-driver
<r4y> update after that, right?
<r4y> I found this link:
<holstein> depends
<r4y> http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<holstein> i dont think that'll pull in anything new though
<r4y> What about updating before hand?
<deper29> kk, I will try this
<r4y> I guess it doesn't matter
<deper29> thanks so much for your help!
<holstein> r4y: OH yeah... thats on the site
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> the install command is not there though
<r4y> Should I check for super blocks first? or do fsck first?
<r4y> Maybe it will not matter which to do first. But I wonder which will take the longest
<holstein> r4y: i would say, experiment around all you want before you wipe, but, i say just do the fsck and reboot and see
<r4y> fair enough
<deper29> holstein: said it couldn't find nvidia-graphics-driver
<holstein> deper29: did you add the PPA?
<deper29> yes
<holstein> deper29: open a terminal
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731716/
<holstein> and copy this, and paste it in
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<deper29> k
<holstein> tell me if there are any errors?
<holstein> then, sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then, you can go with what you know
<deper29> kk
<holstein> go to synaptic or whatever and search nvidia
<deper29> okay, I did those two steps you just said
<holstein> deper29: right, so use whatever package manager you are used to
<holstein> search nvidia
<deper29> just install all?
<deper29> or am I looking for something in particular in synaptic?
<holstein> hopefully teh nvidia graphics driver from that ppa
<deper29> nvidia-graphics-driver?
<holstein> deper29: i would just search nvidia
<holstein> and look at what comes up
<deper29> I did
<holstein> ok
<deper29> a lot of stuff comes up
<holstein> OH, thats good
<holstein> one will be the driver you need
<holstein> if that PPA is still active
<r4y> I don't know what card he has, but I go to system, admin and click on additional drivers, then I picked recommended.
<holstein> i really have a challenging time being more helpful with out the hardware in front of me
<deper29> is the driver I need called nvidia-graphics-driver
<holstein> deper29: thats what i read
<deper29> because that doesn't pop up in there
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, whats that mean?
<holstein> the ppa is dea
<holstein> d
<deper29> r4y: that doesn't work
<holstein> its not working
<holstein> im not sure
<deper29> :(
<holstein> deper29: there are plenty other options
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+build/2840000
<r4y> I have a question then.
<holstein> you know what you need
<holstein> just try some diffrent places to you get it
<deper29> what is your question?
<holstein> yeah, i was assuming you had already looked there rigth deper29 ?
<r4y> Have you looked under software sources to see if it is added there?
<holstein> in 'restricted drivers'
<deper29> yeah, I did. restricted drivers?
<r4y> No, go to , your goning to kill me
<deper29> r4y: where in software sources
<r4y> go to system, preferences. main menu, then you have to find it
<deper29> i'm in software sources
<deper29> where in there should I be looking
<r4y> it needs to be added to system admin software sources
<holstein> its added in the sources... the PPA might be dead
<r4y> O, you are
<holstein> i didnt check it
<deper29> ?
<r4y> I think it's authentication
<r4y> Or other software
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<r4y> I don't know
<holstein> looks active
<r4y> Anyways, that's all I got, the ppa can be added through software sources also. It's an option if the ppa you are trying to use will work for you
<holstein> apt-add-repository adds it there
<holstein> and pulls in the key
<r4y> If it is added then he can look there to see that it is installed
<r4y> I am sure there are other ways to see though
<deper29> how?
<holstein> deper29: its added
<holstein> not sure whats failing
<r4y> I am just saying there must be other ways to view something that is installed.
<r4y> I am sorry for you troubles guys.
<holstein> nah... thats what the channel is for r4y :)
<deper29> thanks :)
<r4y> Hopefully you will find the answer to the problem
<holstein> deper29: OK
<holstein> open a terminal
<deper29> k
<holstein> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<holstein> copy and paste that
<deper29> k
<holstein> i think we are missing the s
<deper29> nope
<deper29> couldn't find it
<holstein> type..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install nvidia
<holstein> and hit the tab key
<holstein> anything there?
<deper29> couldn't find it :(
<deper29> wait
<deper29> didn't hit tax
<holstein> right
<deper29> *tab
<holstein> dont hit enter
<holstein> hit tab
<deper29> gives me a hyphen
<holstein> right
<holstein> keep hitting it
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731724/
<holstein> you could try nvidia-current
<deper29> k
<deper29> it's installing
<deper29> do I reboot after this?
<holstein> you'd need to
<holstein> assuming its going to work
<deper29> yes, of course :P
<deper29> god...50kB/s
<holstein> you did the other test though right?
<deper29> i'm going to go throw a pot of coffee on
<deper29> it didn't work :(
<deper29> then I went to watch the election results, so thought only of nvidia after
<holstein> in the terminal wget --output-document=/dev/null http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test500.zip
<holstein> what didnt work?
<holstein> you'll need to reboot
<deper29> that other test
<holstein> wget
<holstein> ?
<deper29> k, I will have to wait until nvidia is done though
<holstein> ok
<deper29> it's installing
<deper29> how much longer you on here for?
<bioterror> holstein never sleeps
<deper29> LOL
<deper29> neither
<r4y> Would it be a good idea to install the ram from my other computer before running fsck to speed it up?
<deper29> well, not when i'm trying to get this to work anyway
<bioterror> ram doesnt speed fsck
<deper29> huge pain...but i know it's worth it in the end
<bioterror> fsck is done for the harddrive
<holstein> bioterror: hehe
<holstein> im about to sleep
<r4y> OK, thank you. I have a half stick of ram on this computer. Yes I know get more ram
<holstein> good luck everyone... o/
<deper29> actually about to sleep?
<r4y> Hay, It's bioterror
<bioterror> ;)
<r4y> deper29 needs help bioterror
<deper29> bioterror helped me so much last night
<bioterror> mee too
<deper29> bioterror doesn't sleep
<bioterror> chrome keeps crashing on this work laptop :D
<r4y> GTX 550 Ti
<bioterror> deper29, it's 8am ;)
<deper29> oh, haha
<bioterror> I've been up for 3 hours or something
<deper29> where are you? it's midnight :P
<deper29> I was up until 5 yesterday lol
<deper29> work was awful today
<r4y> deper29's graphics card is:GTX 550 Ti
<r4y> So 512MB of ram will do then?
<r4y> I haven't tried chrome.
<r4y> O, sorry I didn't read this:
<r4y> bioterror helped me so much last night
<r4y> OK, sorry
<deper29> lol
<deper29> he helped me find out that 11.10 was not for me lol
<deper29> nonetheless
<deper29> saved me a headache
<r4y> I haven't tried 11.10
<r4y> Why?
<r4y> That such a vague short question which is so easy to ask. I remember seeing someone asking that as a troll comment under a youtube video. He asked in response why do you keep asking why for all the videos I comment on?
<deper29> 11.10 really doesn't like my efi
<deper29> lol
<r4y> It's crazy, I don't see the point in trolling
<r4y> Well, I sort of understand, but it's not for me
<r4y> How might I help you?
<deper29> me?
<r4y> Yes
<deper29> i'm waiting for nvidia drivers to install :P
<r4y> O, I hope it works out for you
<r4y> I should run fsck
<r4y> I am reading fsck's manpage
<r4y> Are you around bioterror?
<bioterror> I am
<deper29> doesn't seem to have worked :(
<r4y> What do you suggest for option on fsck?
<r4y> I meant options
<r4y> A link said: "fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda1" well I mean I rewrote what they had
<bioterror> myst -a
<bioterror> mostly
<r4y> I was reading that option thinking where is the -p option on this manpage?
<bioterror> it's in 'fsck --help'
<r4y> Anyways, I was asking holstein if the fsck that is run on reboot that is quick can be done without rebooting. Is this the same?
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> it's the same ;)
<bioterror> but the one you do on boot is done before mounting /
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> and it's always suggested to do fsck on umounted partition/drive
<r4y> Will it be as quick, becaus I don't remember this being quick at all, then again it might have been one of the other file system checking tools I used
<bioterror> it's quick if you dont have problems :)
<r4y> I should show you this first then
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/183102
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731684/
<r4y> One was from earlier
<r4y> If a job is pending can I run fsck?
<r4y> I should say that most of what's on this hard drive is backed up, so I will not hold this against you.
<r4y> I wouldn't any
<r4y> I meant I wouldn't anyway
<r4y> ble, ble ble ble, lol, sorry for my bad typing.
<r4y> I am googling that question. But there is no question, lol
<Abhijit> O.o
<Chacious> hi
<r4y> mount |grep /dev/sda didn't show anything
<r4y> hello
<Chacious> hope everyone is doing good
<r4y> I am OK
<Chacious> probably going to delete the windows 8 dev preview off my virtual machine
<Chacious> not really digging the whole metro thing, and the fact to get the original start menu back u gotta edit the registry
<r4y> I haven't tried to dual boot Windows with Linux at all and I haven't tried anything past Window XP
<r4y> Not that I don't want to
<r4y> How is Windows 7?
<bioterror> I like metro things, I get sea sick in busses
<Chacious> I like 7
<Chacious> usually when i get a windows machine i strip out all the "good looking things" and tell it to customize for best performance, but I kept aero enabled on 7 and im liking it more than xp
<Chacious> I like the idea of metro, but not the implementation how microsoft wants you to use it, needs to be optional
<Chacious> you hit windows key and the whole screen is taken up
<Chacious> blah
<Chacious> im sticking with 7 and ubuntu
<Abhijit> buntu rocks
<Chacious> yup yup
<Chacious> have it as the sole os on my old laptop
<Chacious> have it setup as a boinc machine and server
<Abhijit> good
<Chacious> runs better than xp when i had that installed
<Chacious> need to put more memory in it, not like a bad need but it would help
<Chacious> it came with 256 mb and I added a 1gb stick a few years ago
<Chacious> ubuntu runs fine with only a gig and a quarter in it
<Chacious> its pritty old laptop lol only 1.4ghz celeron m cpu
<Abhijit> i nevere had any major problems with buntu. i love ikt
<Abhijit> it
<bioterror> I have problems with upstart and plymouth
<Chacious> only issues iv ever had with linux *older versions* was drivers working "out of the box"
<Chacious> whats upstart and plymoth?
<Abhijit> bioterror, you sucks
<Abhijit> :-p
<bioterror> Abhijit, I know, but my wife enjoys
<bioterror> and so do you ;)
<bioterror> Chacious, those are things that does some "magic" on boot
<r4y> ha ha
<Chacious> upstart sounds like some kind of utility but plymoth lol
<r4y> what a great friendship
<Chacious> gotta grab a drink
<r4y> So I had this same question, can I stop the job that is pending on my hard drive?, And now can I run fsck which I think this link vaguely answer yes to:
<r4y> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/new-to-ubuntu-and-having-problems-with-hd-858664/
<bioterror> you should run fsck on boot for that drive if it's your / drive
<r4y> answer should have be asnwers
<r4y> I am on a live cd of ubuntu
<bioterror> then you can fsck it
<r4y> OK, sorry for all the questions
<bioterror> just close file browsers and stuff like that
<r4y> Right
<r4y> Thank you for the help
<r4y> Can I use chatzilla, Firefox doesn't require being open
<r4y> Just don't use youtube I am guessing and so on
<r4y> I will try not to get in the way here. Thank you for the help bioterror
<bioterror> less you ask in here, better it is for yourself?
<bioterror> take it as you're learning
<r4y> I read the manpage for fsck
<r4y> running
<r4y> Um, what did I not do right?
<r4y> "fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda1"
<r4y> Usage:
<r4y> It says and so forth
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731764/
<bioterror> drop that -F ext4 off
<bioterror> use command: fsck.ext4
<r4y> OK, it was from a website
<bioterror> % fsck.ext4                                                                                                    .:8:38:12 on 11-11-08:.
<bioterror> completing external command
<bioterror> fsck           fsck.cramfs    fsck.ext2      fsck.ext3      fsck.ext4      fsck.ext4dev   fsck.jfs       fsck.minix     fsck.reiserfs  fsck.xfs
<bioterror> ;)
<r4y> O oops
<r4y> So should it be "fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1"
<bioterror> that could work getter
<bioterror> give it a try
<geirha> fsck syntax differs between systems. Looks like you found a page about solaris fsck
<r4y> I had to run it with sudo but then
<r4y> Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<bioterror> sudo is a correct way
<r4y> OK
<bioterror> r4y, do you have it mounted?
<bioterror> in a file browser
<r4y> No
<bioterror> is your terminal in /media/something
<bioterror> pwd
<bioterror> tells you where you are :D
<r4y> I posted info easlier to confirm it's not mounted
<r4y> I will look again
<bioterror> mount
<bioterror> tells you what you have mounted
<r4y> mount |grep /dev/sda didn't show anything
<r4y> doe
<r4y> I need to chang that
<r4y> mount |grep /dev/sda1 didn't say anything
<geirha> sudo fuser -v /dev/sda1
<r4y> I tried "fsck ext4 -y /dev/sda1" and it didn't work
<r4y> Cannot stat file /proc/4318/fd/28: Stale NFS file handle
<r4y> So I meant that to say that ""fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1" is the only one of the 2 commands that will work if I can get this to work
<r4y> I wonder, can I go in an delete the files I don't want some how?, or will this not help?
<r4y> I meant through the terminal
<r4y> I am guessing not. Then should I DBAN?
<r4y> This was the message from before which I googled
<r4y> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<r4y> Also when I tried to boot before that it said init was gone
<r4y> I had already said that, but I am not sure if you saw that earlier because you weren't typing here at the time I think
<r4y> http://bbs.archbang.org/viewtopic.php?id=922
<bioterror> archbang :G
<r4y> So what ever he did will not work for me?, since he can also mount using sudo
<bioterror> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<bioterror> does it work for you?
<r4y> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<geirha> And fuser didn't output anything?
<r4y> Where was that command?
<r4y> I used it
<r4y> I know I did
<r4y> Cannot stat file /proc/4318/fd/28: Stale NFS file handle
<bioterror> ps aux |grep 4318
<geirha> Also, are you sure the filesystem is ext4?  Just running   sudo fsck /dev/sda1   should autodetect the filesystem and run the appropriate command.
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731782/
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731784/
<bioterror> sudo kill -9 4318
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> and then run that fsck again
<bioterror> KILL IT WITH FIRE!
<geirha> Preferably without -9
<r4y> It says the same
<r4y> should I check system monitor?, I was going to earlier but I forgot to
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> nautilus is keeping that fs busy
<r4y> How come I have 8 bash command processes going but only 2 terminal windows open?
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I would probably boot into single user mode
<bioterror> with live media
<bioterror> and then run fsck
<r4y> um, this same cd?
<r4y> I have other versions of ubuntu on cd as well
<bioterror> yeah, rescue mode
<bioterror> or what's that
<r4y> Is that different from loading this cd the way I did coming here?
<r4y> Will, I need to make a cd for this?
<bioterror> no?
<r4y> ??
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<r4y> initframs or something like that was what came up when I tried recovery. Is that the same?, Can I use the command you guys to use for running fsck?
<bioterror> yes
<r4y> I know that recovery didn't work like it normally has before for me. OK, then I will try sudo fsck /dev/sda1 ther
<bioterror> yes
<r4y> No pen, I will write this down and try very soon. Thank you for the help
<r4y> I have a pencil. Let there be lead.
<r4y> got it, I will see you later
<r4y> bye :) /
<M0hi> Ahhh! missed Andrew :[
<bioterror> but you have me!
<M0hi> lol
<r4y> Hello, I found this:
<r4y> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/node/519
<r4y> I want to install it on a USB drive
<r4y> I am on a live cd
<r4y> I am currently downloading it
<sattu94> r4y: do you already have Ubuntu?
<sattu94> r4y: installed?
<r4y> Yes, I guess I will need to get on my other hard drive.
<sattu94> r4y: So are you in Ubuntu now ?
<r4y> the live cd
<r4y> yes
<sattu94> r4y: You booted from the liveCD?
<r4y> yes
<sattu94> r4y: what Ubuntu version are you using?
<r4y> I also have 2 other hard drive with Ubuntu on them
<r4y> 10.10
<r4y> All the way
<sattu94> Go to System->Administration->USB Startup Disk Creator
<r4y> 3 hard drives with Ubuntu 10.10 on them all but on of them is failing
<r4y> OK
<sattu94> r4y: now once the .iso that you are downloading is finished. Write it to a USB drive using the Startup Disk Creator. Make sure you backup any data from the pen-drive, that you don't want to lose.
<r4y> Thank you I will
<r4y> I am confused. The top says source disc image (.iso) or CD which is the live CD I am running, the only current options I have are other which is for this CD, erase disk which is for my pen drive and that's it.
<r4y> I am suppose to choose other then open up the file I am downloading
<r4y> OK, it's downloaded
<r4y> OK, never mind I got it now
<r4y> I didn't see the scroll bar
<r4y> rather scroll bars
<r4y> thank you. I can now try to move on and fix this
<r4y> hard drive
<r4y> sorry for my incomplete sentence
<r4y> take care :) /
<ashickur-noor> Any body here?
<r4y> I am
<ashickur-noor> I want to know about this channel
<ashickur-noor> like what activities are done here?
<r4y> Helping out new Ubuntu user's as well as people who need help
<r4y> Otherwise I don't know
<r4y> Anything Ubuntu related you want to know?
<ashickur-noor> Not ywt
<ashickur-noor> *yet
<ashickur-noor> I came here to share what I know
<r4y> Cool, that's cool as well
<sattu94>  ashickur-noor: Beginners Channel.
<ashickur-noor> @sattu94 thnx
<r4y> We talk as well. Sharing is fine
<r4y> It took me a long time to finally get how to use avidemux the video editor. I didn't know that I had to encode the video and audio for most things
<r4y> The first part of a video would usually be black for the first 3 seconds without encoding the video and audio
<r4y> as well as other problems
<r4y> I went away for a little while
<r4y> So what do you have to share?
<r4y> Or you meant share help.
<r4y> Well anyways, thank you sattu94 for the help. Bye :) /
<sattu94> yea Bye!
<sattu94> ;)
<cprofitt> hey JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> Hey cprofitt, hire
<cprofitt> so how is the school year going JackyAlcine ?
<JackyAlcine> *hows life?
<cprofitt> pretty good... was at UDS last week and had a productive and inspiring week
<JackyAlcine> Slow, I want it to end, lol.
<IAmNotThatGuy> cprofitt: Did you see the "New JackyAlcine" in G+ ? ;) He is new
<cprofitt> I usually felt that way pre-christmas as well...
<cprofitt> I did not see him in G+
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ah! ok
<cprofitt> I added him :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Great (:
<JackyAlcine> Lol, I changed up my attire a bit. Hence me becoming new.
<JackyAlcine> What do you guys think about G+ pages?
<cprofitt> I made one for New York...
<cprofitt> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/108847971117039744414/
<JackyAlcine> Like the State? Lol
<cprofitt> not sure how well they work yet, but willing to give them a try
<cprofitt> well... Ubuntu New York
<cprofitt> gotta run to a meeting / training session...
<JackyAlcine> Very quick.
<r4y> Hello
<hobgoblin> wb r4y
<r4y> How do I find out which hard drive is which for sure?
<r4y> one is around 100 or so GBs and the other is around 300 GB or less
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> from a terminal - that's a lower case L - or you could look in nautilus
<r4y> I first need to install udo for a sec
<hobgoblin> what is udo?
<holstein> udo - universal document - text processing utility ??
<r4y> IDK, but it said it was needed
<holstein> it?
<hobgoblin> found it holstein
<holstein> !info udo
<holstein> hmmm
<hobgoblin> mmm r4y did you do udo fdisk -l ?
<r4y> No
<r4y> O, yes I did
<r4y> oops
<r4y> I will just wait
<hobgoblin> :)
<r4y> hmp lols
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l is the way to go
<holstein> that reports right there in the terminal... no need to wait
<holstein> udo is news to me
<hobgoblin> r4y: if you did it in a terminal then sudo apt-get remove --purge udo
<hobgoblin> yea new one on me too holstein :)
<r4y> I have been trying to run "sudo fsck /dev/sda1", but I couldn't because this hard drive has been running some process which I was trying to do from a LiveCD
<r4y> then
<holstein> r4y: yeah... see, you just get a live CD... and sudo tell it to fsck
<r4y> I tried to use recovery mode to get to a proper shell
<hobgoblin> unless swap is on then it might complain - sudo swapoff -a
<holstein> if it wont, then tell us the erro messages
<holstein> error*
<holstein> r4y: the terminal from a live CD is 'proper'
<holstein> r4y: if you use recovery mode, then thats *not* the live CD
<r4y> which bioterror was trying to get me to, but under grub and under initramfs but it didn't work
<r4y> Things have changed though
<r4y> I made sure another hard drive that has Ubuntu on it works then I set that as master and the bad one as slave and there is no longer a process running that makes running fsck not work
<r4y> Next to go sudo apt-get remove --purge udo
<holstein> r4y: when you boot a live CD, you can mount or unmount the drives in question, and fsck or whatever them
<r4y> It's still not done installing
<holstein> r4y: it?
<holstein> im not clear on what you are talking about
<r4y> udo
<holstein> why did you install that?
<hobgoblin> oh lordy lou - was there a lot of dependencies
<hobgoblin> holstein: error with sudo = udo blah tells you to install udo :)
<r4y> I tried using the live cd for fsck and it wouldn't work because a process was running on the hard drive.
<r4y> it was pending
<hobgoblin> if it's still installing I'd say there is a problem - udo that is
<r4y> Well it's unpacking
<holstein> sure, but what udo for?
<holstein> why are we installing udo?
<holstein> r4y: if you sudo tell it to run, then it *should* run... if it doesnt, we need to look at the exact message
<r4y> How do I skip it. I don't think it is anything
<holstein> again, if theres nothing on the drive, just wipe it, and then test or whatever
<holstein> i wouldnt lose sleep over it
<r4y> It's cool. I can do this with or without you
<r4y> but I would rather have help, but it's cool
<holstein> sure... im not trying to be abreasive
<holstein> abrasive*
<r4y> I am not mad
<holstein> im just thinking, you have been trying to fsck that drive for at least 10 hours that im aware of
<holstein> you might want to consider 'plan b'
<r4y> I might want to try this first considering plan a might have opened
<holstein> well, your driver could be failing
<holstein> drive*
<r4y> I am aware, as you I think have said before. If it doesn't no big deal
<r4y> It just means 3 months of lost time for me
<r4y> I am looking in Disk Utility and I think it is /dev/sdb1
<r4y> I just did sudo fdisk -l and it says the same.
<r4y> Thank you both for the help
<r4y> I really didn't mean to be rude, I can't turn back time and change things
<r4y> I think -a was suggested as good option to add to fsck
<r4y> I took a break so you know
<geirha> Only if you are checking more than one filesystem at the same time
<holstein> r4y: no worries... and you are doing a great job there diagnosing... i just hate to see you waste time if i can make a suggestion that will save you some :)
<r4y> That's mentioned at the top, but at the bottom it's the file system. They should consider rewrite these
<r4y> I understand. You are absolutely right in your logic
<r4y> Thank you for helping. It is really nice that people like you are around
<r4y> What about option -a he obviously spotted under -s
<holstein> i always reference the wiki, each time
<holstein> i dont know the flags right 'off my hat'
<r4y> Great idea, I will be back
<holstein> i also use the tools from that live CD i mentioned
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> i would assume the one you mentioned has some tools too, if not the same ones
<holstein> hirens?.. i think thats the one you like to use
<r4y> It's one I downloaded to try out.
<r4y> I actually only used DBAN for something useful out of the 2
<r4y> bookmarked
<r4y> What about this coomand:
<r4y> shutdown -Fr now
<r4y> will it check both hard drives
<r4y> I found this link
<r4y> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fsck
<r4y> I forgot -y was the one mentioned
<r4y> OK, so here it is I think:
<r4y> sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<holstein> i havent tride the -Fr flags
<holstein> tried*
<holstein> i references the man page to see what the -y flag is
<r4y> I can't seem to find that one
<holstein> the man page?
<r4y> For  some filesystem-specific checkers, the -y option will cause               the fs-specific fsck to  always  attempt  to  fix  any  detected               filesystem corruption automatically.
<holstein> http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<r4y> so instead of -a I should use -y. Well here goes nothing then
<holstein> r4y: depends
<holstein> its for 'some filesystem-specific checkers'
<r4y> hmm
<r4y> ext4
<r4y> That's what I have
<geirha> I prefer using it interactively
<ashickur-noor> Hi there
<ashickur-noor> Can any body tell me is there any IRC channel for translation?
<geirha> ashickur-noor: #ubuntu-translators
<ashickur-noor> thnkx
<ashickur-noor> one more think how you ping me in IRC
<ashickur-noor> I can not do it
<ashickur-noor> to get the attention of a member in IRC
<hobgoblin> use their name - if they have it set to alert them it will
<r4y> I want to say that this filesystem is unmounted
<ashickur-noor> hobgoblin: ok
<geirha> ashickur-noor: Type the first two or three letters of their nick and hit the TAB-key (possibly multiple times) to get the nick completed.
<hobgoblin> ashickur-noor: that worked - I noticed that :)
<ashickur-noor> geirha: ya it's work
<geirha> :)
<ashickur-noor> thnx
<r4y> I think I am going with "sudo fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sdb1" as it seems to be logical to me, but it wouldn't hurt to try touch /forcefcsk and shutdown -rF now first
<r4y> Of, I see. You mentioned -rF
<r4y> OK, I will be back
<r4y> O no, O ya
<r4y> Were is the cool aid guy anyways?
<r4y> :)
<nlsthzn> silly question, how do I disable click on my touchpad in Xubuntu...?
<geirha> nlsthzn: I don't have much experience with xubuntu, but I'd try to look for something like  System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<ashickur-noor> Use Jupiter
<ashickur-noor> nlsthzn:
<nlsthzn> geirha, thanks... been there, and I no options...
<nlsthzn> ashickur-noor, Jupiter?
<hobgoblin> System Settings -> Mouse and Touchpad -> Touchpad -> Untick "Enable mouse clicks with touchpad"
<ashickur-noor> It helps me a lot
<hobgoblin> does that not work nlsthzn
<ashickur-noor> Wait
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11424583&postcount=3 perhaps
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11389865&postcount=3
<hobgoblin> does the same I'd guess
<ashickur-noor> nlsthzn:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin, thanks for the link... I suck at searching UF
<nlsthzn> it worked btw
<nlsthzn> ashickur-noor, thanks for the link... isn't that app for power managment?
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: so do I - that's why I use gogglbuntu :p
<nlsthzn> I should also start
<nlsthzn> anyway, dinner time bbl
<ashickur-noor> nlsthzn:  ya
<ashickur-noor> u can stop or start touchpad,wifi more things
<hobgoblin> ashickur-noor: but would that work in Xubuntu?
<ashickur-noor> hobgoblin: I am using it in Ubuntu
<ashickur-noor> I am not confirm about Xubuntu
<ashickur-noor> But it should work
<hobgoblin> oic - maybe compiling it - not that I'm actually bothered - just always good to know things :)
<ashickur-noor> this is the most wonderful thing jupiter.exe
<ashickur-noor> hi hi
<deper29> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. When I go to install from the CD I get: [1.4429011] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
<holstein> deper29: i would either do 10.04, or 11.10
<holstein> personally
<deper29> holstein: I'm on 10.04, but still haven't had luck getting my nvidia drivers going
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block-2-0-a-688150/ makes me think its a kernel issue
<holstein> deper29: 10.04 is your best shot
<holstein> i wouldnt bail on that quite yet
<deper29> okay :)
<holstein> you can go and download .deb files kind of like you would download .exe's and insatll them
<holstein> deper29: i did this once with nvidia... i used a knoppix live CD and the desktop looked great... os i just grabbed the xorg.conf file from that live instance, and put it in the ubuntu install i was uing
<holstein> using*
<holstein> that was 10.04
<holstein> same kind of thing... the resolution was odd
<deper29> lol
<deper29> I'm going to give this .deb a shot
<holstein> i have since aquired the skill to get the proprietary driver going though
<deper29> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+build/2840000
<ashickur-noor> holstein:  is it works? knoppix conf file in Ubuntu?
<deper29> which one would I take there?
<holstein> ashickur-noor: buntu will read them if you put one im place
<deper29> because I notice they say i386, but I have 64
<holstein> yeah, that'll be the issue
<deper29> wait, I thought I had 64
<holstein> thats probably whats up with that PPA
<holstein> now that you mention it
<deper29> uname -ar right?
<holstein> why are you using 64bit?
<deper29> I have a 64 bit system
<holstein> right, but do you have any reason?
<deper29> I don't think so
<holstein> how much memory do you have?
<deper29> 8 GB
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you should be running 64
<deper29> 32 wouldn't use that all, right?
<holstein> right
<deper29> when I run uname -r I see x86_64
<deper29> that is 64?
<holstein> i have 64bit on that machine i was talking about
<holstein> deper29: right
<deper29> ah
<holstein> you have 64bit, not compatible with that PPA you are trying to use
<holstein> hence, the issue
<deper29> gotcha
<deper29> :(
<holstein> i would check out http://www.unixmen.com/software/1365-nvidia-2601926-driver-for-linux-is-released-installation-instructions-and-ppa-included
<holstein> do the 'manual'
<holstein> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.29-driver.html for example
<deper29> doesn't support my card it says
<deper29> GeForce 550 Ti
<deper29> *GeForce GTX 550 Ti
<holstein> not sure what to tell you
<holstein> i mean, id probably try it, or look around on the nvidia site
<deper29> i'll give this a shot :)
<deper29> you've been a great help thus far
<holstein> or try 10.04 32bit with a PAE kernel
<holstein> to support the 8 gigs of ram
<holstein> but, i dont like that option
<holstein> deper29: http://www.raiden.net/node/512
<holstein> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/nVidia-Linux-Display-Driver-AMD64-EM64T-11290.shtml
<holstein> that site states your hardware specifically
<deper29> I see that
<deper29> so get the driver from that second link you sent me?
<holstein> i wish i could say "sure, and all will be well"
<deper29> lol
<holstein> but, you'll just have to try it
<deper29> but give er a shot eh?
<holstein> without the hardware in front of me... its hard to say
<holstein> i mean, it says 64bit, and for you device
<holstein> i would try it
<holstein> or put together a custom xorg.conf
<deper29> I definitely don't know how to do that
<holstein> good luck deper29 ... gotta run
<deper29> thanks for your help again, holstein
<deper29> :)
<deper29> hey, I am trying to install an Nvidia driver. When I go to install it, I get a window that says I appear to be running an X server and to exit X before installing. How do I do that?
<hobgoblin> deper29: from the additional driver/hardware app in ubuntu - or are you trying to install one from nvidia
<deper29> i'm trying to install one from nvidia
<deper29> there is nothing in the additional driver app in system admin
<hobgoblin> in what version of ubuntu
<hobgoblin> I'm trying to find what I used many moons ago ...
<deper29> 10.04
<deper29> thanks :)
<hobgoblin> deper29: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual - once you have everything needed - the bit you are currently trying to deal with is at the bottom (ish)Install the Driver and just above there the command to stop gdm
<deper29> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<hobgoblin> you'll want to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a shell - then do the shutdown install restart
<hobgoblin> yea - but I've seen it go wrong doing this deper29
<deper29> what might you suggest?
<deper29> and what can go wrong?
<hobgoblin> not too sure tbh if there's no driver there for you :( I've sort of been following you and holstein - at least vaguely
<hobgoblin> well - you could have to revert to nv or whatever you're using at present
<deper29> i'm gonna give this a shot
<deper29> fingers crossed I guess
<hobgoblin> deper29: if you follow that page  - please print it out so you can see what you should be doing :)
<deper29> i'm on a second computer ;)
<hobgoblin> deper29: I only needed to do it once with a dev version when nvidia broke for a month or so
<hobgoblin> aah - that makes life so much simpler :)
<deper29> install NVIDIA's 32-bit compatibility OpenGL libraries? y/n
<hobgoblin> deper29: I really can't remember what I needed to do - try with y and if it fails start again with n - or the other way - sorry not to toi be too certain - but it was possibly 2 or 3 years ago
<deper29> okay
<deper29> I'm now asked if I should run the nvidia-xconfig utility to automatically update the x config file so nvidia x driver will be used when I restart x
<hobgoblin> that's a yes
<deper29> rebooting
<deper29> hoping this works
<hobgoblin> :)
<deper29> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<deper29> success!
<hobgoblin> cool :)
<deper29> thanks so much for your help
<hobgoblin> welcome deper29
<deper29> this was the biggest pain I had
<deper29> I lost much sleep lol
<hobgoblin> remember what you did - I can't remember what the deal with dkms was in 10.04 but you might need to do it again with kernel upgrades - and if you've juts installed 10.04 and not upgraded yet then you'll need to do it sooner rather than later
<deper29> i did updates
<deper29> I will document this
<hobgoblin> ok - that'll help then :) bookmark that page lol
<deper29> done :)
<deper29> this looks so much nicer
<deper29> thanks a bunch again :D
<hobgoblin> :)
<deper29> i'm out of here though. thanks again!
<hobgoblin> cya round - spread the word lol
<M0hi> Download: eType1.com/f.php
<M0hi> err no
<M0hi> Idiotic wi :[
<brian> I am trying to get pidgin to open irc links from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList. I have set up an account but cannot get pidgin to open the links from firefox. any ideas?
<Camulus> I am trying to get a DoD CAC to work with Ubuntu 11.10  and Firefox 7.0.1. I have the card reader installed and "Pcsc_scan" will  show the reader and the card but when I try to open Firefox with the  card inserted it will not open. Alternatively, if Firefox is open and I  insert the card, Firefox will crash and not restart until the card is  removed.
<bobweaver> I have a important question if you are on irc and see people hacking websites what to do ?
<bobweaver> cracking websites *
<Unit193> This isn't the best place to ask, but if it's in an ubuntu* channel, contact the ops (#ubuntu-ops should be the one)
<bobweaver> thanks Unit193
<jhune_arao> new in chat room
<nothingspecial> hi jhune_arao
<nothingspecial> what's up?
<jhune_arao> just dropby
<nothingspecial> jhune_arao: welcome to #ubuntu-beginners
<jhune_arao> thanks
<nothingspecial> jhune_arao: you may want to try #ubuntu-beginners-team for off-topic
<nothingspecial> this channel is for support :)
<jhune_arao> ok
<r4y> I have a hard drive recovery question
<r4y> Is it a good idea to delete un-needed files before fsck?
<r4y> I mean that are not under the filesystem, but rather I mean files I have under home like music files and so forth.
<r4y> I should say I somehow got this hard drive to mount
<r4y> I don't know how, but it is mounted. I am not even sure if I can delete the files I want to
<r4y> I am backing up little files first, and deleting them. I am sure only the files that have permission problems either won't delete but I could be wrong, or might not be a good idea to delete, but if I am wrong I would like to know, then I will know what to do before fsck
<r4y> Is anyone here?, Or are the readers that are looking don't know?, Or just don't have time?, I am sorry and I understand if so, sorry too much coffee, lol
<r4y> Yes, everything is great so far.
<r4y> I am checking the permissions of the files I am copying before backing up
<r4y> I may need to move to my other hard drive
<r4y> I want to thank bioterror, I think geirha, glebihan, holstein and anyone else who helped me earlier last night and this morning  very much.
<r4y> take care :) /
<r4y> Now, the more I think about this, the more I realize I want to find things with in this setup. Like for instance the command I put under main menu which is also called alacarte for things like atari800. I can't help but wonder if I will miss something.
<r4y> .config maybe. I have no idea
<r4y> I will just search alacarte in the filesystem
<r4y> Yes, I have many results
<r4y> I would like to know where the main bookmarks are for mozilla firefox?, I don't want the backed up files but just the ones that were last bookmarked
<r4y> .mozilla, but which file
<r4y> Is it part of the backed up bookmarks?
<cprofitt> head over the #ubuntu-meeting for the meeting if you area not already there
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-09
<coalwater> how do i make my vps allow people to download files in a resumable mode..
<asterismo> hey people i need help with someone
<asterismo> regarding xubuntu
<asterismo> xfce-panel
<coalwater> hi asterismo
<coalwater> whats up
<coalwater> i dont really use xubuntu but i could try
<asterismo> here is the thing
<asterismo> 1 sec
<coalwater> k
<asterismo> see this screenshot
<asterismo> http://www.fisica.edu.uy/~sroland/screenshots/Screenshot%20-%2011092011%20-%2001:08:49%20AM.png
<coalwater> ok?
<coalwater> whats wrong with it
<coalwater> selected icon ?
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> i would to change the selected color of the window button
<asterismo> u see that the text is not easy to read
<coalwater> the orange?
<asterismo> and the mouse-on color is dark too, think the same color that selected
<coalwater> isn't there a gui tool for that?
<asterismo> and i was searching in /usr/share/themes/Radiance
<asterismo> i dont know
<asterismo> there is gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0 folders and plenty of .css files
<asterismo> but dont know where color to change
<coalwater> hmm, well gnome has a theme editor, i guess xfce doesn't
<coalwater> sadly im on a windows session now, so i cant help
<coalwater> hold on let me see if i can pull the themes folders
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> oh
<asterismo> i just made a mistake on something else regarding XFCE
<asterismo> i accidentally dragged the desktop folder to some other folder or some like that
<asterismo> now is like my home content is in the desktop
<coalwater> u can't move it back ?
<asterismo> i'll try
<asterismo> something is wrong
<coalwater> i could send u my gtkrc file, from gtk 2, u try to do a diff
<coalwater> what
<asterismo> if i drag the desktop folders and files in to my home, they copy again in the desktop as a "copy of documents"
<coalwater> do u want to move ?
<coalwater> u could play with the (ctrl,alt,shift) keys, one of them forces move, and one forces copy, the third probably does nothing
<asterismo> in my desktop i used to see mi home folder, trash and volumes
<asterismo> but in the file-manager
<asterismo> i accidentally missdrag the desktop folder to the sidebar to make a shortcut and it moved it into some place else, now in my desktop i have the Pictures, Downloads folder... and so
<asterismo> and the Desktop folder loose the desktop folder emblem, its like a regular folder
<asterismo> kinda hard to understand
<coalwater> hey buddy im sorry but i gotta leave
<coalwater> ill be back in an hour
<Chacious> hihi
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hiyas
<Chacious> how u doing in ubuntuland?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am new to Ubuntu. So I am just learning =)
<Chacious> cool welcome :)
<Chacious> good to see new people coming over to linux
<IAmNotThatGuy> how about you Chacious ?
<Chacious> im doing good, been using linux for years but getting more into the command line and programming aspects here recently
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ah! Thats great. Join #ubuntu-beginners-team so that we can discuss =]
<Chacious> whats the diff between this channel and that, is that one more for general talk and this one mainly for help?
<IAmNotThatGuy> This channel is for help. That channel is for offtopic. Our discussion falls under offtopic =)
<Chacious> k gotacha
<Space-Duck> Why can I not find apache in the software center?
<Chacious> try searching for apache2
<Chacious> logging into my ubuntu desktop to see if i can find it
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> searching apache in the software center doesnt work, but apache2 does...
<Chacious> i found it by searching for apache2 but not apache
<holstein> Chacious: yeah... odd right?
<Chacious> very
<holstein> this is about the 3rd time ive opened the software center though
<Chacious> figured it would show up with a search for apache since itso nly 1 character off what it is called when you do a sudo apt-get install
<Chacious> its only*
<holstein> doesnt seem like its properly drilling down
<holstein> wonder where you find/file that bug ;)
<bioterror> once again apt-cache search could have been a better tool ;)
<holstein> comes right up there :)
<coalwater> how do i search using apt-(something)
<holstein> apt-cache search whateve
<holstein> dont need sudo even
<Chacious> never knew about that very handy
<coalwater> but that searches my cache folder only?
<coalwater> or all available packages even if not installed ?
<Chacious> all i assume
<coalwater> ok, so assuming in this case we want to find apache, we do apt-cache what?
<bioterror> and you can use many words in apt-cache
<bioterror> like hmmm
<coalwater> apt-cache hmm :D
<holstein> yeah, it searches the repositories
<bioterror> apt-cache search game rpg
<nlsthzn> Anyone here able to confirm/deny the slowness of the Forums at the moment?!
<geirha> Doesn't feel slow to me
<nlsthzn> geirha: cool thanks... might just be the net on my side, thanks for the assistance...
<s-fox> Hello.
<hobgoblin> hi s-fox :)
<s-fox> Hello hobgoblin .
<bdfhjk> hi s-fox
<Fanshawe> Hello all. Is there an equivalent of Siri available in Ubuntu?
<bdfhjk> hi Fanshawe
<bdfhjk> what is it Siri?
<Fanshawe> Siri is a personal assistant program which recognises speech commands, and takes notes if you dictate to it
<Fanshawe> In fact, just a program that I can speak to and have it take down what I say in text form would be superbly useful to me
<Fanshawe> but I don't know whether one exists
<bdfhjk> I don't know about program like this
<bdfhjk> maybe someone else will know
<Fanshawe> Okay. Thank you anyway.
<hobgoblin> Fanshawe: a look on the forum is sparse - there was something a year ago - but it doesn't appear to be very flexible
<Fanshawe> I'd be willing to test anything.
<hobgoblin> not sure if it's anygood for dictation though
<hobgoblin> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012285703143635244993:i9yr8qlpb18&q=speech+dictation+#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=speech%20dictation%20&gsc.page=1
<hobgoblin> is the search I run and
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509022
<hobgoblin> is one I looked at
<hobgoblin> Fanshawe: http://sourceforge.net/projects/speech2text/
<hobgoblin> another one
<Fanshawe> excellent, hobgoblin, I'll try that second one
<hobgoblin> well I hope it works for you :)
<mahamed90> Help
<bdfhjk> mahamed90: what is your problem?
<mahamed90> my pc never shuts downs even when i give the sudo halt cmd
<mahamed90> screen goes blank and the cpu is whirling
<bdfhjk> mahamed90: did You see any error?
<mahamed90> no
<ashickur-noor> head_victim:  hi
<mahamed90> and i do have an experience with linux, debian and fedora worked fine
<ashickur-noor> How r u everyone
<mahamed90> fine
<Fanshawe> I cannot get Simon to work.
<Fanshawe> Driving me crazy.
<Fanshawe> someone help me with this dependency issue
<Fanshawe> please
<Fanshawe> Error: Cannot install 'libqt4-multimedia'
<Fanshawe> Oh right, it's not installed
<Fanshawe> okay, trying again
<Fanshawe> libqt4-multimedia:
<Fanshawe>   Depends: libqtcore4 (=4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.2 is to be installed
<Fanshawe>   Depends: libqtgui4 (=4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.2 is to be installed
<Fanshawe> gah
<Fanshawe> they are installed
<geirha> Fanshawe: Hm. Is that package from a third-party repository/PPA? At any rate, make sure to run ''sudo apt-get update'' first, and check the output for any failures.
<Fanshawe> got it, geirha, doing so now
<Fanshawe> no errors
<Fanshawe> root@user-900:/home/user# sudo apt-get install libqt4-multimedia
<Fanshawe> Reading package lists... Done
<Fanshawe> Building dependency tree
<Fanshawe> Reading state information... Done
<Fanshawe> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Fanshawe> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Fanshawe> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Fanshawe> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Fanshawe> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Fanshawe> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Fanshawe>   libqt4-multimedia: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.2 is to be installed
<Fanshawe>                      Depends: libqtgui4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.2 is to be installed
<Fanshawe> E: Broken packages
<Fanshawe> running update manager
<hobgoblin> if you've got broken packages it'll probably fail
<hobgoblin> if necessary - either go to synaptic and fix broken packages or in terminal sudo apt-get install -f
<Fanshawe> what do you mean 'broken packages'?
<hobgoblin> E: Broken packages
<Fanshawe> yeah, but what does that mean?
<hobgoblin> it's the dependencies afaik
<lalatenduM> Fanshaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
<Fanshawe> That's alright, I've got it. An update solved the problem, and I've installed the package.
<Fanshawe> I'm not configuring Simon as we speak.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-10
<Space-Duck> So I installed LAMP via tasksel and I'm trying to make a link between /var/www and my home dir, but I'm not sure of the best way to do it. Any help?
<Space-Duck> I'm looking at "Solutions 2" on this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<Space-Duck> Is that a good way to go about it?
<JackyAlcine> How do you change the user agent in Firefox in 11.10 (Ubuntu)?
 * JackyAlcine feels a bit embarrassed for asking. >_<
<deper29> hey guys, I'm trying to follow this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules but am running into troubles when I have to install the linux-alsa-driver-modules package
<deper29> what I get is this: deper29@Fermat:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<deper29> Reading package lists... Done
<deper29> Building dependency tree
<deper29> Reading state information... Done
<deper29> E: Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-35-generic
<ashickur-noor> deper29:  which sound card do you use?
<deper29> I'm trying to run this through the HDMI on my graphics card
<ashickur-noor> give the output of lspci
<ashickur-noor> run this  uname -r
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733895/
<deper29> 2.6.32-35-generic
<ashickur-noor> ok
<ashickur-noor> search it on synaptic package manager
<ashickur-noor> by ''linux-alsa-driver-modules''
<deper29> search the linux-alsa-driver-modules?
<deper29> kk
<ashickur-noor> then see what happen
<ashickur-noor> goto synaptic package manager
<ashickur-noor> search by this name ''linux-alsa-driver-modules''
<deper29> all of hte stuff in there is for 2.6.32
<deper29> it looks like
<ashickur-noor> there must be 2.6.32-35
<deper29> http://imagebin.org/183434
<deper29> just that
<deper29> :(
<deper29> goes up to 2.6.32.34
<deper29> *-34
<ashickur-noor> then install the *.34
<ashickur-noor> I think it should work
<ashickur-noor> *.35 is not released yet
<deper29> k, I will do that
<deper29> I can do it through synaptic right? I don't need to use terminal?
<ashickur-noor> synaptic is best
<deper29> kk
<deper29> just going ot reboot
<ashickur-noor> ok
<deper29> back in a bit! thanks :)
<ashickur-noor> can any body give me a screensot of 10.10 startup screen
<deper29> back
<ashickur-noor> deper29:  is it works?
<ashickur-noor> IAmNotThatGuy:  hi
<deper29> still going through the rest :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello ashickur-noor
<ashickur-noor> deper29:  let us know what is going on
<ashickur-noor> IAmNotThatGuy:  which version u r using now?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ashickur-noor: Currently, I am not at my machine. I use Lucid and  2 Oneiric =]
<ashickur-noor> hum
<ashickur-noor> I need some pic of 10.10, so I asked
<deper29> kk, almost finished here
<deper29> no dice :(
<deper29> essentially, this is what I'm trying to do
<deper29> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737
<IAmNotThatGuy> ashickur-noor: PM
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733903/
<ashickur-noor> deper29: then I can not help you
<ashickur-noor> I don't have any experience of HDMI
<deper29> okay
<deper29> thanks for your help so far :)
<ashickur-noor> deper29: 1 thing
<deper29> yeah?
<ashickur-noor> use backdated kernel version of *.34
<deper29> like, when I boot?
<ashickur-noor> u r using *.35
<deper29> how do I do that?
<ashickur-noor> ya, if it is install
<ashickur-noor> don't you have old kernel in ur OS?
<deper29> I have the option upon boot to go *.34
<deper29> yeah
<ashickur-noor> then use that
<deper29> and see if it works?
<deper29> I will give it a shot I guess :P
<deper29> thanks again :)
<ashickur-noor> try
<ashickur-noor> any one can you tell me about Ubuntu logo trademark?
<ashickur-noor> Can I edit the logo to print on some meterial?
<ashickur-noor> ??
<deper29> I hit a small hiccup
<deper29> deper29@Fermat:~$ grep eld_valid /proc/asound/NVidia/eld*
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#0.0:eld_valid		1
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#1.0:eld_valid		1
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#2.0:eld_valid		0
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#3.0:eld_valid		0
<deper29> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737
<deper29> according to that thread, I should only have one line that returns 1
<IAmNotThatGuy> May I know the actual issue?
<ashickur-noor> IAmNotThatGuy:  to whome?
<IAmNotThatGuy> deper
<deper29> I'm trying to get HDMI sound from my graphics card to my TV
<IAmNotThatGuy> ashickur-noor: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<IAmNotThatGuy> deper29: tried killing pulseaudio and restarting?
<ashickur-noor> IAmNotThatGuy:  thnx
<IAmNotThatGuy> ashickur-noor: you might also need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<deper29> how do I do that?
<IAmNotThatGuy> killall pulseaudio in terminal?
<bioterror> pulseaudio -k
<IAmNotThatGuy> even 'pulseaudio -k' in terminal will be enough I believe
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: :P
<deper29> okay
<deper29> did it
<bioterror> do you always repeat what I say? :D
<deper29> lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: Sometimes :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> deper29: check whether you can play sound. If not, try pulseaudio --check
<bioterror> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_NXfYc7QPkKU/TRwcyQpSg9I/AAAAAAAAAnU/6pB2K8KnJz8/s1600/Screenshot-Ubuntu-Sound-Preferences.png what does that hardware tab say?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: you should reduce the speed that you respond so that we can post in same time :P
<bioterror> do you have that HDMI device activated?
<deper29> I have it connected
<deper29> what do you mean activated?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Are the drivers set and are active?
<deper29> yes
<IAmNotThatGuy> goto sound preferenced and you will get a screen as mentioned by bioterror
<IAmNotThatGuy> s/preferenced/preferences
<deper29> hardware tab says HDA NVidia
<deper29> Profile: Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output
<deper29> ??
<the^user> goeden morgen
<the^user> dit is dus voor de beginnende ubuntu gebruikers
<nlsthzn> !gb
<ubot2> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<nlsthzn> doh :p
<nlsthzn> the^user: hi... english please :)
<the^user> zou iemanmd mij kunnen helpen met het instellen van mijn gmail account in evolution, ik heb de website met de stap voor stap instructie voor mij liggen, maar ik kan nergens een wachtwoord invullen.
<the^user> english
<the^user> oeps
<the^user> is there a channel voore beginners dutch
<Unit193> !nl
<ubot2> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<the^user> uboth thnx
<nlsthzn> Unit193: ah thanks...
<the^user> i try it in english
<nlsthzn> the^user: check the -nl channel I am trying to assist ;)
<the^user> i cant configurate evolution for my e mail account i have the website that i need i follow these staps but it dont work, als my button to get my e mail in evolution dopnt work.
<nlsthzn> but not in dutch :p
<nlsthzn> guys, in Evolution to save your password... when do you fill it in as there is no option when setting up the account?
<the^user> yes
<the^user> thsats my problem also
<nlsthzn> the^user: I know, that is why I am asking ;)
<the^user> hahaha oke :)
<the^user> i,m not blond but sometimes iḿ not working propperly
<the^user> i think braindamage
<ashickur-noor> need some regarding pgp key
<ashickur-noor> How to sign a document using my openpgp key? Any one can tell me?	
<ashickur-noor> IAmNotThatGuy:
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> ashickur-noor: You should see http://www.wikihow.com/Sign-the-Ubuntu-Code-of-Conduct
<ashickur-noor> IAmNotThatGuy:  I have already sign it
<ashickur-noor> the method is CLI
<ashickur-noor> I need some GUI
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nope. In that they have said about how to get the digital signature
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am already held up with works dude. Sorry. I ll get you once my work is done.
<ashickur-noor> IAmNotThatGuy:  OK
<ashickur-noor> How can I work cannon ip1980 On Ubuntu 10.04?
<ashickur-noor> head_victim:
<IAmNotThatGuy> ashickur-noor: It will be better to not to ping each person as they might not be available. Kindly watch out regarding this
<ashickur-noor> Ok
<ashickur-noor> Is anybody here?
<Snicksie> yeah, im here :)
<ashickur-noor> How can I work cannon ip1980 On Ubuntu 10.04?
<Snicksie> i'll have a look for you ashickur-noor, but there's always a possibility it doesnt work yet in ubuntu ;)
<ashickur-noor> Snicksie: then what can I use?
<Snicksie> patience please, im taking a look. as soon as i've found something i'll let you know ;)
<Snicksie> http://www.jdam.us/2010/07/07/canon-ip1980-printer-via-linux-ubuntu-10-04/ : have you tried this yet, ashickur-noor ?
<ashickur-noor> let me check
<ashickur-noor> I will confirm you latter
<ashickur-noor> Which type of file I can sign by using OpenPGP key
<ashickur-noor> Need some help to digitally sign a pdf file
<ashickur-noor> have anybody test it?
<ashickur-noor> Can anybody help me?
 * nlsthzn has only had to difitally sign one document, and there was a how-to :)
<E3D3> How can I get the full location from a file in nautilus ? Properties show it partly.
<Hardtack> I'm attempting to put Ubuntu 11.10 on a 32G Sandisk pen drive.  I reformatted the drive Fat 32 and gave it a 4G persistence file.  When I reboot my HP dv9820 laptop, I receive an error message, "Could not find kernel image: /casper/vmlinuz"  Would someone please help me?
<nlsthzn> Hardtack: which method did you use to create the USB?
<Hardtack> nlsthan: I'm having Brainlock - give me a minute please
<E3D3> Hardtack: I like MultiSystem (http://liveusb.info/dotclear/)
<Hardtack> nlsthan: my method was Universal-USB-installer-1.8.6.8.exe
<nlsthzn> Hardtack: hmmm... that is the "official" method as described on the ubuntu site... so it is strange that it didn't work...
 * nlsthzn is on his way home from work now... so hopefully one of the guru's will step up and fix you in two seconds flat...
<geirha> Some hardware has problems booting when the usb is persistent. I'm not sure why, or if that is still the case.
<Hardtack> geirha: On a previous attempt, I used Universal-USB-installer-1.8.6.8.exe and set the installation for NO persistent file.  On that occasion I received an error message, "vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image".  I gave up on that, and reformatted the stick WITH a persistent file, resulting in this chat.
<holstein> Hardtack: i typically just install to the USB stick, and put grub on there
<Hardtack> holstein: I don't understand "grub", other than something I eat!
<holstein> grub is the boot loader that ubuntu uses by default
<holstein> !info grub2
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> *if* you were to actually install ubuntu, that sould replace the bootloader you are using (by default)
<holstein> if you had windows on there, it would repace the windows bootloader (which will only boot windows) and install grub which will install both
<holstein> well, not install, it will allow both linux and windows to boot
<holstein> but, thats not what you want
<holstein> you want a persistent USB... and i see no advantage to that being live... i get a USB stick, and the alternate ISO's still allow for customizing where grub goes
<Hardtack> ubot2: There's no Windows section on this stick.  Does the subject "Lost GRUB after installing Windows?" apply to me?
<ubot2> Hardtack: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> Hardtack: that is an error that can result
<Hardtack> My error - sorry.
<holstein> no worries...
<Hardtack> holstein: I'm chatting on a Windows machine.  Please tell me how to "!info grub2" without Linux.
<holstein> Hardtack: you dont have grub on that windows machine
<holstein> what im suggesting is an alternative to the persisent live scenario
<holstein> where, you would actually install ubuntu, using the USB stick as the destination, then installing grub (for the bootloader) to that same USB stick
<holstein> this is again the method i prefer, since i end up with a traditional normal system, just one that is on a USB stick
<holstein> Hardtack: what are you using to create the stick that you are trying to make?
<Hardtack> holstein: Oops, we didn't/_I_ didn't communicate well.  Yes, I know that I don't have grub on a Windows machine.  How to I use my Windows machine to !linfo for the grub that may not be in exist on my stick?
<holstein> Hardtack: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ??
<Hardtack> holstein: above I replied to nlsthan: my method was Universal-USB-installer-1.8.6.8.exe
<holstein> i personally use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> but again, i dont do persistence that way ^^
<Hardtack> holstein: To your question, "did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ??", I looked at it some three hours ago, but my first impression is that it doesn't have anything to do with my problem.
<holstein> Hardtack: what would you lie for me to help you with?
<holstein> i feel like the error you are encountering could be anything from the stick being bad, to a bad downloaded image, to something with the usb creator you are using
<holstein> i personally tried the usb creator a few years ago, and it didnt work well for me, so i went back with unetbootin
<Hardtack> holstein: If I knew, I wouldn't be asking for help.  Just tell me "load /casper/vmlinuz from the website www.universalfixes.net and install it in your root directory using the executable file 'smashed_grub.bin'." or some such.
<holstein> Hardtack: unfortunately theres not an easy answer... a 'click this and all is well' answer
<holstein> i would suggest using unetbooting with that usb stick and that downloaded image ot make just a normal bootable live stick
<holstein> that will tell you the image is good, and the stick is good, and give you a result that is positive
<Hardtack> holstein: Thank you for your assistance.  I think I'll wait and see if another expert can help.
<holstein> then, you can go from there, changing the stick out, or trying a different downloaded image
<holstein> Hardtack: sure... good luck :)
<holstein> Hardtack: you might find some assistance with your ubuntu loco team http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> but i assure you , to diagnose whats going on, you will need to be cooperative with *some* form of troubleshooting at some point
<Hardtack> holstein: I'll give http://locoubuntu.com/ a try.  Thanks!
<Hardtack> holstein: Firefox rerouted http://locoubuntu.com to www.locoubuntu.com and reports it can't find the server.
<holstein> you can just click here >> http://loco.ubuntu.com/ or type it in as-is
<holstein> you need a *.* after the loco
<Hardtack> holstein: I clicked and told you what Firefox reported.
<holstein> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Hardtack> holstein: Ah!  It appears that you left out an important <dot> in the original address.  Thanks.
<holstein> Hardtack: typically, the channels are laid out like this... i am in north carolina, US, so my loco is
<holstein>  #ubuntu-us-nc
<holstein> you can likely just guess the channel you want to try... /join #ubuntu-us-tx or however the particular chat client you use connects
<holstein> also, just to clarify, and you can check the scroll back.. the dot is missing in the response you typed, and thats likely the link you clicked on, resutling in the error Hardtack
<Hardtack> holstein: I agree.  My error, not yours.  Thanks.
<truepurple>  This site https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa, says "You'll see that the text-box directly below reads something like this ...Copy those lines." copy, as in input them into terminal too?
<hobgoblin> truepurple: if you have a newish version the easiest thing to do is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:handbrake-ubuntu/ppa
<truepurple> I did that, and I did the update thing
<truepurple> but hobgoblin that was not enough for the program to appear it seems
<hobgoblin> you need to install it as well - that just adds the repo and when you updated made the package available for install
<truepurple> how do I install it?
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get install handbrake   if that's the name of the package
<hobgoblin> or you could use software centre
<truepurple> It isnt listed there
<truepurple> hobgoblin, know of another way to fix videos without indexes for rewinding and fastforwarding?
<hobgoblin> nope - sorry
<truepurple> that line didnt work
<truepurple> "E: Unable to locate package handbrake"
<hobgoblin> apt-cache search handbrake
<truepurple> no good
<truepurple> I did the line, it went to prompt again, did previous line, it didnt install
<hobgoblin> oh hang on - there is only a version for natty - not oneiric
<truepurple> what is the name of 11.04?
<hobgoblin> natty
<hobgoblin> truepurple: do you have 11.04?
<hobgoblin> hi haqking
<truepurple> yes
<haqking> hi piskie
<truepurple> hobgoblin, what is its name, is it natty or oneiric?
<hobgoblin> truepurple: 11.04 is natty
<hobgoblin> truepurple: do you know how to use pastebins? open a terminal run command that follows and copy it to the pastebin - enter and give me the link - please do not paste it all in here
<hobgoblin> truepurple: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<hobgoblin> that is a lower case L not an I or a 1
<hobgoblin> oh lol - nvm I lied - it only goes to lucid
<hobgoblin> hang on - I did find a link
<hobgoblin> try this  one - possibly it has a natty version - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11430209&postcount=2
<truepurple> hobgoblin, it says 11.10, that means it will work for 11.04 too?
<truepurple> I guess so
<hobgoblin> no idea - it might - I'm sort of in the middle of some r/l stuff and haven;t had time to backtrack to find the ppa page
<hobgoblin> truepurple: yes it does
<truepurple> hobgoblin, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<truepurple> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<truepurple> What do I need to shut down?
<hobgoblin> software centre perhaps
<hobgoblin> anything that is accessing the dpkg lock - so anything that's installing anything
<dangertux> alternatively you could do sudo killall -9 apt (this will stop anything using apt and probably make it crash just a fair warning) then retry to use apt to do the update/install/whatever
<truepurple> gah, weird things are suddenly happening with my system
<truepurple> I can't get into nautilus, windows of nautilus that were already up first hanged with the cursor, and then went blank, and small up ups keep on coming up, that are blank white
<truepurple> hobgoblin, dangertux
<dangertux> yes?
<hobgoblin> I'm not going to be much help with ubuntu - I use something else
<dangertux> truepurple - I would try rebooting it and see if it's still doing it
<hobgoblin> truepurple: if you've got a terminal open you could try running top to see what's at the top
<truepurple> "running top"? what does that mean hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> it's a program in terminal, tells you what things are running and cpu usage and the like
<truepurple> how do I start it hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> type top in a terminal
<truepurple> hmm, well it seems to have resolved itself now
<hobgoblin> might be worth keeping an eye on that - if it happens again - remember top in terminal :)
<truepurple> you dont know anything about handbreak?
<hobgoblin> nope - sorry - no idea even as to what it is :)
<truepurple> hobgoblin, know anything about methods to fix indexing on videos?
<hobgoblin> sorry
<hobgoblin> if there's no-one in here jumps in to say I do either hang about or maybe have a look on the forum - perhaps use googlbuntu to search it
<truepurple> not had much success with forum, even with easier questions
<hobgoblin> well I have had no problem using it personally.
<truepurple> using the forum? The problem is that people rarely respond and help from my exp
<zkriesse> truepurple: Eh depends upon how you ask
<zkriesse> Most people just browse it to find answers for their own questions...They rarely help I agree but it's because half the time they aren't there to help
<zkriesse> Its the rock-solid contributors from the deep, dark, mysterious past like hobgoblin who help :P
<hobgoblin> truepurple: if you've had problems getting help from the forum - have a look at one of the stickies in the ABT forum - might help
<truepurple> link to this abt forum please
<zkriesse> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=1f80d5fb4461f4515d5e6818fe71b0ad&f=326
<zkriesse> It's the "Absolute Beginners Talk" section
<zkriesse> Lot of those questions get answered and talked about
<truepurple> btw, it seems it is thia handbreak thing that is causing trouble with my system
<truepurple> that is where I have gone before
<hobgoblin> truepurple: this post - read it - might help might not http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8920811&postcount=1
<hobgoblin> anyway I'm off for a while now
<truepurple> hobgoblin, something in that handbreak program is causing major problems with naut, how can I shut it down?
<zkriesse> You could just kill it from terminal
<zkriesse> p aux grep it
<truepurple> how? I mean I already closed the program itself, but its side effects continue
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: this is the beginners help channel - might help to explain that lol
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Yeah I'm working on it :P
<hobgoblin> anyway - as I said - I'm off now
<zkriesse> truepurple: Even when you "close" a program there might on occasion still be a background process or processes from said program running
<zkriesse> Naturally because they're in the background you can't just click "Close"
<truepurple> I would try to kill something in system monitor, but I dont see anything obvious to kill
<zkriesse> Yeah see that's the first tatic you can take
<zkriesse> But like you say, nothing obvious
<zkriesse> Now, you can do a grep search from terminal and then kill it and that should be the end of it...if that fails (I.E. it comes up with nothing related to said program) then we'd have to try and figure something out
<truepurple> nautilus is runninh and using 96% of my cpu?!
<zkriesse> Lemme grab my cheat sheet for aux grep etc...moment plz
<zkriesse> Nautilus is a bugger
<truepurple> should I force close it?
<zkriesse> You can try, or you could do a system shut down and then reboot to see if that helps first...
<zkriesse> I'd recommend that first before you start killing processes off like bad guys in a saloon
<truepurple> another is npviewer at 52%, hey that is more then 100%, how is that possible
<hobgoblin> try killall nautilus - it'd restart automatically
<hobgoblin> now I'm really off lol
<truepurple> what is wrong with killing processes? That is what shut down does anyway
<zkriesse> Well there's nothing wrong perce, just in my opinion I recommend a shutdown first because that way they get shut down in an orderly fashion, instead of random with the possibility of crashing other system resources etc
<truepurple> crashinh other system resources could cause damage zkriesse ?
<zkriesse> Not saying it wil but i've had weirder things happen :P
<zkriesse> Sorry if I get you confused, i'm coming off a cold here so my brain is still a bit wacked
<truepurple> but how can I directly shutdown the after effects of this handbreak program zkriesse
<zkriesse> lemme research a sec
<zkriesse> Ok so you're using that video transcoder thingy?
<truepurple> i used it
<truepurple> trying to fix the index on a program
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> And now your system is doing what exactly
<truepurple> zkriesse, But I shut it down some time ago
<truepurple> nautilus is all locked up
<zkriesse> ah ok
<zkriesse> You could try just killing nautilus then like hobgoblin suggested
<truepurple> its using a crazy amount of cpu usage ( how can one program use 96% cpu, and another 52%?)
<truepurple> how can there be 148% cpu usage?
<zkriesse> ouch
<zkriesse> yeah, kill it
<truepurple> that was a actual question
<zkriesse> Something is totally off...that shouldn't be happening
<zkriesse> I have no idea to be honest
<truepurple> there was also strange blank popups
<zkriesse> ?
<truepurple> That question is too vague to answer
<zkriesse> I meant surprise man
<zkriesse> That is just really odd
<truepurple> well this handbreak program seems too buggy
<truepurple> you don't know of a better way to fix video indexing?
<zkriesse> Nope sorry :(
<sluckxz> avidemux works pretty slick not sure about indexing and doesnt work great with x264.  awesome for muxing.
<truepurple> what is x264, and what is muxing sluckxz
<truepurple> and what is avidemux for?
<sluckxz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidemux
<sluckxz> video editing.
<truepurple> sluckxz, sorry, I don't understand most of that, please put it in simpler language what all that is
<sluckxz> what language do you prefer?
<truepurple> what is x264, and what is muxing
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264/MPEG-4_AVC
<deper29> hey guys, wondering if you could help me a bit here. I am having a hard time getting sound from HDMI set up in 10.04. I have an Nvidia GTX 550 Ti card
<deper29> I found this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737 but it isn't working for me :/
<truepurple> what is x264, and what is muxing sluckxz
<sluckxz> truepurple: you will have to read that on your own or find someone else to read it to you i am not willing to do that for you. bioterror gave a link to 264 info and here is one on multiplexing. http://www.afterdawn.com/glossary/term.cfm/multiplexing
<truepurple> Well this does not seem to have alot of bearing on fixing those video indexings
<sluckxz> deper29: did aplay -l show an hdmi device?
<deper29> no, just a usb sound device and my sound card
<deper29> i don't want to go through sound card at this instant in time, just because i haven't set up house properly yet, and am running through tv speakers
<sluckxz> you have to have the nvidia proprietary drivers installed to get hdmi audio.
<sluckxz> System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers  did you do that?
<deper29> says it's activated
<sluckxz> whats your cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version output?\
<sluckxz> this guy got the correct driver working in 10.10 http://bpowers.org/?p=10  with a little work around to get more current
<deper29> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  285.05.09  Fri Sep 23 17:31:57 PDT 2011
<deper29> GCC version:  gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)
<deper29> so you think I should add that repository then?
<deper29> because my version seems newer than that guy's
<sluckxz> hope you can get dmesg | grep -i hdmi or aplay -l to list some hdmi audio devices.  seems like a driver / hardware issue to me.  so no i wouldnt try to find anything older but i might try anything newer.
<sluckxz> If you do not see a nvidia sound device you need to upgrade to a properly patched alsa 1.0.23 or 2.6.35+ kernel
<sluckxz> very end of step one. in that article.
<deper29> my kernel is 2.6.32-35-generic
<sluckxz> if it seems you have the correct driver and you do and you do not see hdmi audio hardware listed patch alsa and kernel.  lol  sorry man.
<deper29> that's okay
<deper29> thanks for trying :)
<sluckxz> go for it!  patch it and compile a kernel!
<sluckxz> or just upgrade i suppose.  bummer thats a bit of a tough one.
<sluckxz> im running 11.10 and hdmi audio works slick out of the box.
<sluckxz> it looks to me you only have to do one or the other.
<sluckxz> upgraded kernel or.. patch alsa
<sluckxz> i patched alsa once before in slackware i think and it wasnt that horrible.  i found a great tutorial on patching alsa
<deper29> I don't know how to patch that stuff lol
<deper29> time for some more googling and reading I guess
<deper29> might as well learn :P
<sluckxz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules  looks pretty doable not to tough.
<sluckxz> looks pre compiled in that link.  just bleeding edge apparently.
<sluckxz> great attitude deper29
<deper29> E: Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-35-generic
<truepurple> Can anyone please help me fix indexing for mkv files?
<deper29> that isn't sarcasm is it?
<sluckxz> no way.
<deper29> lol, cool :P
<deper29> thanks
<sluckxz> thats how i learn.  i either keep trying or give up.
<deper29> lol
<deper29> it's the best way
<sluckxz> its awesome to 'grok' things.
<deper29> I don't like giving up though
<sluckxz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<deper29> ooooh :D
<deper29> you're a wonderful human being
<sluckxz> brad figg compiled drivers and uploaded 2011-10-6 2.6.32-34.201110061437
<deper29> wait
<deper29> I see the 35 in there
<sluckxz> .35-30
<sluckxz> or 32.34
<deper29> oh, i see
<sluckxz> looks like you got some choices to make regarding the kernel or compiling yourself.
<deper29> yes :/
<deper29> hold on, I am going to boot into a 32-34 kernel
<sluckxz> truepurple: whats the problem with your mkv?
<truepurple> sluckxz, the indexing on many a video file I have is broken so I can not fast-forward or rewind them
<sluckxz> deper29: there are ppas for .37 and .38 kernels!
<truepurple> sluckxz, so can you help
<sluckxz> not sure truepurple what video player do you use?
<sluckxz> im encoding an mkv right now.  i dont have any issues ff rw using xbmc with my mkv's
<truepurple> Totem and vlc, but it doesnt matter, the ones with the bad index have trouble fastforwarding and rewinding, and the ones that have fine indexs, don't have trouble
<truepurple> what is xbmc, a player?
<sluckxz> yes.  media center.
<sluckxz> http://meteorite.sourceforge.net/download.php
<deper29> sluckxz: I am in 34, no dice
<deper29> doesn't list my stuff for some reason
<sluckxz> and you upgraded alsa?
<sluckxz> you might need to reinstall the driver as well becuase of the kernel change
<deper29> I did
<truepurple> sluckxz, I am told that the meteor program is not that good, is there a better way?
<deper29> how do I do that?
<sluckxz> deper29: there are ppa repos for .37 and .38 kernels as well.  apparently there is more support in newer kernels without needing to patch alsa.
<deper29> how do i update my kernel? or do I have to download source and compile?
<sluckxz> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa
<deper29> i'll give 38 a shot
<deper29> thanks :)
<Fanshawe> Hey all. In Open Office calc, how to I sum an entire column?
<Fanshawe> =sum(column:column) gives a #NAME? error
<deper29> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.38-1-generi
<deper29> *E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.38-1-generic
<deper29> went with 37 :P
<deper29> sluckxz: I booted with the 38
<deper29> now what am I to do?
<sluckxz> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa
<sluckxz> #7
<sluckxz> then hopefully you will get hdmi devices in aplay -l
<deper29> yay!
<deper29> I did
<sluckxz> YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!
<sluckxz> thats bloody awesome.  good job.
<deper29> thanks for the help on that :)
<sluckxz> cheers
<deper29> so now do I just follow the rest of that guide then?
<sluckxz> i would.
<sluckxz> you might just try it now anyway.  at least your hardware is loaded properly.
<deper29> when I do grep eld_valid /proc/asound/NVidia/eld* I get
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#0.0:eld_valid		1
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#1.0:eld_valid		1
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#2.0:eld_valid		0
<deper29> /proc/asound/NVidia/eld#3.0:eld_valid		0
<deper29> it says I should only have one with the 1
<deper29> I tried, no audio yet
<truepurple> sluckxz, can you help? Also I followed this http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux, but it isnt working
<deper29> gah,I have to take off unfortunately. I will finish later. thanks again, sluckxz :)
<deper29> away /lunch
<deper29> fail
<sluckxz> deper29: i wouldnt worry to much about the 1's id just pick one and keep going lso it appears aplay has some nice options for probing.
<sluckxz> cheers!
<sluckxz> truepurple: what version of linux are you running?
<truepurple> 11.04
<sluckxz> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu
<sluckxz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766855 XBMC on UBUNTU 11.04 May 24th, 2011
<sluckxz> you may have to use unstable apparently.
<truepurple> I messed up synaptic somehow, it says "E: Malformed line 63 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<truepurple> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<truepurple> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<truepurple> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<truepurple> But how am I suppose to fix this issue, if I can't get into synaptic in the first place?
<truepurple> sluckxz,
<sluckxz> fix the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<sluckxz> look around line 63
<sluckxz> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/configuration.html
<sluckxz> http://forum.serviio.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=3267
<sluckxz> that thread suggested that using mkvtoolnix 3.4 or greater repaired some mks ff capability simply by opening and resaving the mkv.  didnt work for everyone.
<sskalnik> How might I discover which package installed a given file?
<truepurple> sluckxz, so if I used the first install instructions, it will give me 3.4 or better?
<sluckxz> sskalnik: dpkg -S filename maybe?
<sluckxz> what instructions truepurple
<truepurple>  http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu
<sluckxz> im not so sure a new video player will help with ff or rewind if vlc cant do it.
<truepurple> sluckxz, so how can I fix this index thing?
<sluckxz> well recoding is probly the surest way unfortunately.
<sluckxz> again some people had some luck with mkvtoolnix.
<sskalnik> Er, I mean for a file that isn't on the system.
<sskalnik> dpkg -S only finds stuff I already have installed.
<sskalnik> It may help if I elaborate; perhaps there is a better approach to my issue that I have not thought of as yet
<sskalnik> I'm trying to perform an unattended install using a preseed file. I need a software RAID 1 between two drives, split into five partitions for /, /usr, /home, etc. Everything goes smoothly until partway into the partitioning. When I drop to the second terminal, I get this all throughout the syslog:
<sskalnik> "can't open /var/lib/partman/outfifo: no such file"
<truepurple> sluckxz, also it seems my previous attempts at installing xbmc have left some garbage files that dont work in my repository, could there be other such residue files too? if so, how do I clear em out?
<sluckxz> there should be info in dpkg.log truepurple.  i have never been satisifed with my knowledge of removing and purging files with apt based distros.
<sluckxz> sorry sskalnik i have no idea.  see lots of bugs googling partman/outfifo even recent bugs in debian and ubuntu
<sskalnik> sluckxz, thanks though
<sluckxz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+bug/569900/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569900 in partman-base "partman sometimes creates partitions such that there is ambiguity between whether the superblock is on the disk device or the partition device" [High,Fix released]
<sskalnik> hrm
<truepurple> sluckxz, so any more thoughts on how to get around this broken index video issue?
<sluckxz> i cant think of any easy/fast fixes for messed up mkv's.  i would try out mkvtoolnix as a second to last resort before recoding entirely.
<bobweaver> Hi there I have a question that is geared around making a .deb
<bobweaver> I guess the real question is can I have the script call to the .fw to mv them to /lib/firmware/ well the .deb is still there. kinda confusing sorry. I will sart over again 1) build script that installed b43 ect 2) add script to build folder with icon and .desktop and test.txt 3) make tar 4) put tar in folder 5) run db_make 6 ) get rid of old tar and go into new debian folder and work on config and what not rules beeing the most
<bobweaver> important. this is the part that I am confused about. if the firmare is in the package can I tell it under rulles to put in /lib/firmware/ or do I make so it makes new folder that then script (.desktop) then calles to that folder and then mvs all the stuff. I guess I have never had a .deb package that works that way or that I have seen. so I guess the real question is how to get the firmware files to the /lib/firmware/ for the end user.
<bobweaver>  thanks so much for your time and reading this :>)
<bobweaver> ops that is question 2 not one here is the start
<bobweaver> Hi there I am makeing a .deb file for the b43 and b43 legacy drivers and firmware. this is the 1st time that I have made a .deb package. I want to store the firmware in the packge but how to call for the firmware to be moved to /lib/firmware in the script if the .fw files are in the .deb package ?
<sluckxz> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-multiverse-i386/prism2-usb-firmware-installer_0.2.9+dfsg-4_i386.deb.html#files
<sluckxz> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/all/firmware-bnx2/download
<sluckxz> both seem to have the firmware in the lib/firmware already.
<bobweaver> The point is is that I want to become a deveolper. and yes they might have some firmware for lenny and i386  but I am taking this time to learn how to make .deb and how to help out more areound the block so to say
<bobweaver> so I guess that it is not really about the package but more about the knowledge
<sluckxz> my point is apparently it is common to have the firmware in the path.
<sluckxz> there is an ubuntu beginner dev channel somewhere.  last i was there they were helpful and friendly.
<bobweaver> ah cool
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> will look for it thanks sluckxz you are aawesome ! :>)
<sluckxz> cheers
 * bobweaver high 5s sluckxz 
<sluckxz> fist bump
<bobweaver> *0*
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-11
<yosefu> Hi people
<yosefu> I'm trying to get back my sound in 11.10, which i lost after some risky tweaking
<yosefu> anyone has the patience?
<CrOnOs2000> yosefu, why dont you just reinstall your sound packages
<yosefu> which i've done
<yosefu> (i hope correctly, im a noob at this)
<yosefu> aplay - l finds no soundcard (as it did before)
<r4y> >	I plan on installing Ubuntu 10.04, how should I go about marking bad sectors with something from here: http://support.wdc.com/ or with the live cd of Ubuntu?, or both?
<r4y> Did my post show up, or should I repost?
<urlin2u> it shows, I have never seen advice to do this I think you are probably on your own here
<r4y> I am going to assume that because it says it requires Windows that I should somehow use the live CD of Ubuntu to mark the bad sectors before installing.
<r4y> Google it is
<urlin2u> are you sure there are bad sectors?
<r4y> Well Disk Utility says so
<r4y> But it could be a bug
<r4y> I don't know
<r4y> 10.04
<r4y> I have just recently downloaded 10.04.3 instead of the other I was using
<r4y> Sorry I meant 10.10 not 10.04, but I am going to install 10.04.3, not 10.04
<r4y> I have read this before:
<r4y> Keep in mind, all disks have some bad sectors, so as with all data important, back up
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487833&page=1
<r4y> Even new hard drives have bad sectors
<r4y> It's just a question of how bad
<urlin2u> a regular ubuntu install will not use bad sectors just install and pray it doesn't break overlal
<urlin2u> overall*
<r4y> right, well, I am going to Google this for a while because it couldn't hurt. I remember reading that there is an advanced option for this but I have read a lot of things that aren't true or change from version to version
<urlin2u> here is a link, but the deal is really that I would estimate 99% of the users you run into will say since HD are so cheap get a new one it just comes down to you being able to do it. http://www.ehow.com/how_6864409_fix-bad-sectors-ubuntu.html
<urlin2u> you could map it out and have it fail on the next boot .
<sluckxz> http://linux.die.net/man/8/badblocks
<r4y> Being backed is very important
<r4y> thank you for the links
<r4y> I remember low level format being what to do
<r4y> I am already backed up by the way
<urlin2u> thats good I clone everything and have the stuff I can't loose backed up.
<r4y> I went back to the first link I posted for the heck of it:
<r4y> http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?modelno=WD3200JBRTL&x=0&y=0
<r4y> I am not sure if I want to go with any of those downloads
<r4y> I think I would rather go with some other software that will mark the hard drive using a low level wipe, but what software is free for this?
<ashickur-noor> how can I  video chat using yahoo protocol in Ubuntu 10.10?
<holstein> this might be relavant ashickur-noor https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bd/2008-December/002682.html
<r4y> Hello holstein. I am wondering if hirens or UBCD can do a low level format on a hard drive I have here. It's a WD Caviar Blue model WD3200JBRTL
<holstein> r4y: dont see why not
<holstein> i havent used hirens though
<r4y> Pata
<holstein> sure... ive used UBCD and gparted from live CD's on PATA
<r4y> I don't see Sata written on the box
<r4y> OK, I need a guide for this. Any links for what I should use off of either CD?
<ashickur-noor> holstein:  it is not good
<holstein> for formatting? i would just load up gparted
<r4y> I mean I am looking here:
<r4y> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<holstein> ashickur-noor: OK.. what are you trying to do?
<holstein> yahoo chat in ubuntu?
<holstein> whats it take?.. a stand alone app?
<ashickur-noor> ya with video
<holstein> im only familiar with skype (loosely) and the gtalk one
<ashickur-noor> I can chat but no video
<holstein> ashickur-noor: in WINE?
<holstein> in the browser?
<holstein> how are you chatting?
<r4y> I used DBAN already. I want to do low format to have the bad sectors marked and remapped before I install Ubuntu 10.04.3
<ashickur-noor> empathy'
<holstein> i thought pidgin did yahoo with vid ashickur-noor ?
<ashickur-noor> not works
<holstein> r4y: how many bad sectors?
<holstein> if its over the limit, it wont get much better
<holstein> if its clicking, i would just give up on it
<r4y> 80 some, I think, I can't remember
<holstein> ashickur-noor: video doesnt work with pidgin?
<holstein> ashickur-noor: have you tried wine?
<ashickur-noor> not yet
<ashickur-noor> Will try
<ashickur-noor> need to go now
<ashickur-noor> bye
<r4y> Well, that's what this hard drive says which is 82, but for the hard drive I am going to install on, I can't remember how many sectors on that hard drive
<holstein> a few bad ones is normal
<holstein> if you start seeing it in red in that disk utility.... you might want to consider moving on
<r4y> Right, always make back ups, and even most new hard drives have bad sectors
<r4y> what part red. Maybe I should just install Ubuntu and see what disk utility says after doing so
<r4y> I read that when installing Ubuntu there is a way to have the live cd mark the bad sectors for install
<r4y> I know what I could try. bye I might be back
<r4y> :) /
<holstein> r4y: enjoy
<r4y> ty for the help
<holstein> the disk utility reports bad errors in red
<holstein> like a high bad sector count
<holstein> anyways... you'll sort it out :)
<r4y> right, I will keep that in mind
<holstein> i have confidence in you!
<r4y> what's considered high?
<r4y> I suppose that depends on the HD size
<holstein> i forget
<holstein> ive seen a lot though
<holstein> i think 500 is bad
<r4y> OK, far enough. Thank you for the info
<holstein> but, at some point, its just deteriorating
<holstein> and its just going to get worse
<holstein> and usually fast
<r4y> Right, that's the way of life
<r4y> probiotics, no anti-biotics, lol
<ashickur-noor> HI any body here?
<Snicksie> yeah, im here :p
<ashickur-noor> hi
<truepurple> Can anyone help me fix indexing on mkv files please? A simple google search will not do it, most of the results are for avi only, or don't work.
<abhishek> can anyone suggest me where to start with ubuntu development
<urlin2u> abhishek, we are not fond of dual posting as well, you might ask on the Ubuntu Forums, you will get a lot of answers there. :D
<eyadof> hi everybody i tried to setup a bridge network between my ubuntu 11.10 and ubuntu server 11.10 on virtual box but i'v failed and "device not managed " on the wired connection is written can somebody help please>
<clarkthehardy910> my internal mic isn't working at all, can anyone help me find out what's wrong?
<clarkthehardy910> well, its actually working because I can hear the sound through the speakers, but voice recorder isn't getting it, and neither is google talk (through chromium/firefox)
<clarkthehardy910> any idea of what I need to do?
<thewrath> hey all
<JackyAlcine> Hello thewrath
<thewrath> how are you JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> thewrath: Could be better, but can't ask for too much. :D How about you?
<thewrath> good
<thewrath> just had to remove a rogue security software package from my paresnts computer
<thewrath> it installs the rogue security package and a rootkit in the background
<thewrath> so you can remove the app but the rootkit is still there
<thewrath> luckily i was able to remove all of it
<urlin2u> yousure you got it all?
<thewrath> if they have an issue again i am just going to install Ubuntu on it
<thewrath> followed all the steps that i found on the issue
<thewrath> The package was called "Privacy Protection"
<thewrath> Apparently my mom did not know the difference
<JackyAlcine> thewrath: It happens, since they tend to replicate the system's look at times.
<thewrath> between Avast and "Privacy Protection" so she told me that the system was infected with the blaster worm well that was a rip
<thewrath> what JackyAlcine
<thewrath> urlin2u: i am also work with IT security for my full time job
<urlin2u> thewrath, you might check with the windows channel just to be sure you run highjack this to see whats there.
<thewrath> urlin2u: ah i am going to run combofix
<urlin2u> thewrath, I figured you know what your di=oing just asking?
<thewrath> yea lol
<thewrath> sorry been a long day lol
<JackyAlcine> thewrath: some viruses go as far as to replicate a system program like Windows Defender to trick a user.
<thewrath> i was trying to see if it was phoning home at all
<thewrath> so i brought home my system
<thewrath> JackyAlcine:  yea. she is not into IT like my brother and I are. one photo takeen of the screen with that up i would have known
<urlin2u> thewrath, combofix is good this is an area  know only a little about, but many think things are gone when not, I had remembered that you were knowledgeable in this area, just curious really.
<urlin2u> I*
<truepurple> I am trying to get it so I can fastward and rewind in video files with broken indexing. I was told to try aviemux. There are two versions of avidemux in the software center,  gtk and qt, which version do I want?
<thewrath> JackyAlcine: when is hte next team meeting?
<JackyAlcine> it's typically posted in the topic.
<JackyAlcine> Empathy's not letting me see it.
<pers87> all of my downloads of the ubuntu 11.10 x86 iso in ie&firefox fail,i have no trouble downloading stuff on irc,is there a bot i can get it from?
<bioterror> use torrent?
<bioterror> or use wget
<bioterror> and if you fetch with wget, remember to do md5 checksum
<pers87> ok, thanks bioterror!
<JackyAlcine> If your connection's weak, add the argument '-C' to wget so you can continue later.
<bioterror> I would use torrent
<bioterror> I get better speeds with too
<bioterror> with it
<truepurple> with system monitor, what is the difference between free space, and available space?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-12
<truepurple> Can someone help me install smplayer?
<nlsthzn> truepurple: hi
<truepurple> hi
<nlsthzn> truepurple: sudo apt-get install smplayer
<thewrath> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> thewrath: hi
<truepurple> the issue is, I already have mplayer installed, I did so with alot of commands with help from someone, I need a front end that points to that mplayer
<truepurple> getting help in ubuntu channel right now.
<thewrath> proably compiled it from source i am guessing
<truepurple> well I need a front end for it
<nlsthzn> Well, smplayer is a front-end for it...
<truepurple> it works, but its a pain to open a terminal, type mplayer, drag the icon for the video over, and then theres the lack of menu options and everything needing to be done by hot keys
<truepurple> is smplayer the best one for it?
<nlsthzn> truepurple: that I don't know...
<nlsthzn> but it is a frontend and will give you access to mplayer in a more convinient way - http://smplayer.sourceforge.net for a screen-shot
<truepurple> nlsthzn, what do you think of gmplayer?
<nlsthzn> truepurple: I haven't used any of these... I am happy with totem or VLC...
 * nlsthzn may be back in a bit... all depends :)
<truepurple> Still need a front end for my mplayer :p
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone.
<kamilnadeem> I have created a new Blog about Linux and FOSS: http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/ . Please check it and share if you find it interesting or informative.
<kamilnadeem> Also The First post introduces non FOSS people to our very own +Ubuntu .
<Unit193> It's nice that you have a blog, but you really shouldn't advertise it in a support channel or crosspost into 6 channels (I do think it's agenst guidelines)
<holstein> yeah, maybe hit the news channel kamilnadeem and add a story there... that'll get the word out without cross-posting :)
<urlin2u> holstein, you sais what I wanted to .
<urlin2u> said*
<kamilnadeem> Thanks holstein , can you please direct me to it .
<holstein>  sure.. #ubuntu-news
<holstein> urlin2u: :)
<kamilnadeem> Sorry for posting about my blog here guys, I forgot that this also is a support only  channel, I have just been reprimanded on the main ubuntu channel . My mistake
<kamilnadeem> Thanks for the news channel holstein
<kamilnadeem> Take care everyone :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<truepurple> hi
<ashickur-noor> hi
<duanedesign> hi
<ashickur-noor> how r u ?
<ashickur-noor> facing problem in video chat
<eyadof> hi everybody i need help to setup a bridge network between virtualbox and my ubuntu can someone help , please ?
<ashickur-noor> what kind of bridge network?
<ashickur-noor> what u want to do?
<eyadof> i have ubuntu server on virtual box i want to install a bridge adapter between it and my system
<eyadof> my host os is ubuntu 11.10
<eyadof> i've edited the interfaces file
<eyadof> but "device not managed " is written  in network manger
<ashickur-noor> what is your purpose of bridging network?
<ashickur-noor> sharing file or sharing internet?
<eyadof> the both
<nlsthzn> eyadof: in vbox, right click the netowork icon of the virtual machine and channge NAT ro Bridged...
<eyadof> i do this
<nlsthzn> not inside the guest OS, in Vbox itself
<ashickur-noor> if you want to share internet then use NAT
<nlsthzn> eyadof: you want to give the guest OS access to the internet right?
<ashickur-noor> to file share Use Host only adapter
<eyadof> ok so i have to use two adapter
<eyadof> right?
 * nlsthzn might not be understanding the whole question / issue ... sorry for just jumpin in like that... ashickur-noor you seem to have it covered... carry on
<ashickur-noor> eyadof: not sure
<eyadof> mmm
<eyadof> ok , let's say i want to configure a Nat apapter how to ?
<nlsthzn> eyadof: what are you trying to achieve exactly... you want the vbox guest to have access to the Internet?
<eyadof> i want to bind some virtual os to ubuntu server to test some things
<eyadof> and my host os too .
<Lorizean> hey, I got a question about locales. I'm trying to run a japanese program via wine and I use "LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 wine ...", but the locale doesn't get recognized by wine
<Lorizean> I got the japanese language installed and all
<nlsthzn> eyadof: I am not understaning 100%, do you want to for example, SSH into your virtual box guest from the host system etc?
<eyadof> yes some thing like that
<eyadof> and from guest to the host
<nlsthzn> eyadof: ok... in the bottom of the virtual box guest you will see the netowrk icons (two small PC's), right click select network settings... change NAT to bridged adn your good to go...
 * nlsthzn was playing around with a server in a vbox sessions just last week :)
<eyadof> ok i do that
<jconner> hello everyone
<eyadof> but when i " ping " to the host it say "not reachable"
<nlsthzn> perhaps after changing, reboot the guest... to get new IP etc...
<nlsthzn> I did see that my server got 10.0.0.x initially and after switching to bridged it got the same as my local network
<jconner>  can any help me with fixing a drm error ?
<eyadof> nlsthzn sorry but i restart the guest os and i still unable to reach to my host
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> I think it was my install of Ubuntu that caused the supposed bad sectors to possibly fictiously exist.
<holstein> r4y: if so, you should report the error as a bug report
<holstein> that personally has never happened to me
<r4y> I ran DBAN, then I ran Disk Utility on a live CD of Ubuntu and there was no show of problems, then I ran SpinRite and no problems
<holstein> but, if you were to do BTRFS i would expect some 'beta'-ness
<r4y> I am running Disk Utility right now to check again
<holstein> you can have file system erros that fsck would fix that dont mean the hard drive is bad/failing
<holstein> you can get those from shutting down improperly... bad ram maybe?
<r4y> What if the problem was fixed. That was an install from a CD I made around the time 10.04 first came out
<holstein> r4y: the problem would be specific to your installation
<holstein> the install would be fine, then something would cause some bad data
<holstein> you might actually have the one and only isolated case where linux broke your hard drive
<r4y> Hmm, how do I check the ram?
<holstein> but, generally, when you hear the sound of hooves, look for horses, not zebras, or so they say..
<holstein> r4y: at boot, there a memory test
<holstein> theres one all all the live ubuntu CD's (and all the variants im aware of)
<holstein> as well as several memory tests on that ultimate boot cd i mentioned
<r4y> Right, that's using Ubuntu for the ram test, right?
<holstein> http://www.memtest.org/
<holstein> r4y: nope
<r4y> Is that in Disk Utility from the live cd?
<holstein> thats using the ubuntu disc to initiate memtest which is included on the live CD's
<holstein> r4y: nope
<holstein> before booting
<holstein> you hit shift to show the advanced options
<holstein> you'll see 'install' 'run live' and 'memory test'
<r4y> O, I think I know what you mean, sorry
<holstein> also, from you installation
<holstein> in grub, you'll see 'memtest'
<r4y> I meant earlier, I was asking that after installing Ubuntu at boot memtest is there so
<r4y> It used to be we had to hold down esc or tab to get grub to show and it used to say what to hold down. Now it's shift I think.
<holstein> right
<holstein> used to me not hidden
<holstein> i go in and edit GRUB to be not hidden
 * holstein gotta run..
<r4y> O OK
<r4y> Should I install and then run fsck
<r4y> OK, never mind
<r4y> OK, I read everything over again. Bye
<JackyAlcine> ibuclaw, :)
<JackyAlcine> It's been ages!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-13
<r4y> OK, so I checked this hard drive with disk utility and everything is good. I also ran fsck and e2fsck and it is clean
<r4y> This is before and after installing Ubuntu
<r4y> I wanted to point something out, maybe I am not doing this right, but hey I might as well say it
<r4y> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<r4y> from this link this command doesn't work
<r4y> shutdown -rF now
<r4y> all it does for me is reboot
<r4y> Instead I do:
<r4y> "sudo touch /forcefsck", then I reboot
<r4y> holstein asked if my ram was bad and I checked it like he said to and there were no errors so my ram is good
<r4y> I said that the supposed bad sectors might have been the Ubuntu install
<r4y> I said it was Ubuntu 10.04 but I realize that that was an install of 10.10
<r4y> I remember there being a problem when installing 10.10 on the CD I made and looked it up to find that when installing that I had to make the menu pop up and pick to install Ubuntu
<r4y> instead of letting the CD load and then installing
<r4y> Anyways, I am done with resolving my hard drive problems I think.
<r4y> There seems to be no problems:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736927/
<r4y> I ran all tests in Disk Utility as I said before. Also I found this link
<r4y> http://www.overclock.net/t/588130/ubuntu-9-10-failing-hard-disk-bad-sectors-error
<r4y> I remember reading about and installing smartmontools
<r4y> How do I know if my motherboard has smart though?
<r4y> I asked at the ubuntu channel and I was suggested to install and try it out because it can't hurt
<r4y> It was said that modern motherboards have s.m.a.r.t.
<r4y> bye
<r4y> I want to know if this output is OK
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736999/
<r4y> I says passed, so it must be OK
<r4y> These are the lines that concerned me:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737003/
<r4y> I am making notes for future reference and I am confused about this.
<r4y> What is the -f for in this command?: "sudo fsck.ext4 -fv /dev/sda1". is it forced?, I don't see it in the manpage for fsck
<r4y> -v is verbose
<nlsthzn> r4y, checked the man page:  -f     Force checking even if the file system seems clean.
<r4y> Thank you for the info
<nlsthzn> np
<r4y> I was kind of sure before, but now you confirmed it
<Vivekananda> Hello anyone here?
<Snicksie> im here Vivekananda :)
<Vivekananda> hello and thanks
<Vivekananda> I posted a question and hoping someone can point me
<Vivekananda>  Hello everyone.I have lucid lynx latest kernel, tech-com usb, nokia x302 and trying internet through bluetooth.Problem--the bluetooth-applet doesnot load and unload on taking out/putting in bluetooth.Then after it loaded once I connected to phone and it was showing connection but no internet and after I tried disconnect and reconnect if failed to reconnect.After 2 hours of trying I am now connected !!!What am I doing wrong??
<Vivekananda> Sorry about the weird grammar
<ashickur-noor> How can I see the login and logoff or start and shutdown log in Ubuntu?
<ashickur-noor> any one here?
<nlsthzn> nope
<ashickur-noor> ya I am waiting 4 someone
<duanedesign> ibuclaw: any chance you have updated your wattsApplet script to run on 11.04/10 :)
<ibuclaw> hmm... what's changed? :)
<ibuclaw> oh yeah... no notification panel
<duanedesign> yeah
<duanedesign> I had a ook at it but, me not know perl
<duanedesign> look*
<hobgoblin> she's a singer duanedesign
<duanedesign> :D
<ibuclaw> duanedesign, pastebin the script - I know I have it somewhere, but can only see the command-line version. :)
<duanedesign> ibuclaw: paste.ubuntu.com/737406
<ibuclaw> ty
<ibuclaw> I'll have a look to see if I can add it to the power menu
<ibuclaw> there must be a hook somewhere.
<ibuclaw> duanedesign, there's a workaround at least... :)
<duanedesign> oh
<ibuclaw> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<ibuclaw> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "[ ... , 'Watts']"
<ibuclaw> it doesn't quite fit in though
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> thanks ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> duanedesign, nice to know someone is still using it. ^_^
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-05
<duanedesign> o/
<cullingworth> hi
<cullingworth> I want to disable reverse DNS in apache2.
<Guest41711> hi
<Guest41711>  I want to disable reverse DNS in apache2.
<Guest41711> any idea
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-07
<nebo> can i send message from proxy server to all clients?i use squid. Help me
<duanedesign> o/
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-08
<r4y> My sister in law is having a computer setup by a friend and she want Ubuntu on it. We want to go with Ubuntu 10.04. The guy is setting up Windows but I am not sure what version. I have been thinking about having Windows kept for her if she perhaps needs it and having Ubuntu duel booted with it. Will one mess up the other?, Does one have to be installed before the other?, and if one messes up...
<r4y> ...the other which one is more likely to get messed up?
<r4y> I know flood, sorry.
<r4y> I have never duel booted Linux with Windows.
<r4y> Which will be on one hard drive
<r4y> The guy she has working on her computer was a computer expert from Dell who had a accident and now has a messed up back and is retired.
<r4y> Obi-Wan your my only hope, LOL
<Unit193> Generally Windows will overwrite whatever MBR may be on there, while Ubuntu should detect windows and add it to grubs listing.
<Unit193> As far as partitioning?  Whatever the user sets up is what will happen.
<r4y> Ah, so install Windows first?
<r4y> I thought we could change the boot sequence for which one loads first after installing
<Unit193> Yep, but why 10.04?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<r4y> We are used to Ubuntu and that was the last setup she had.
<r4y> I just don't like Unity and I think Ubuntu has stepped backwards in some ways, but it still works
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases EOL in April.
<r4y> I have tried installin Gnome on Ubuntu 12.04 even to see if I would like it but I don't, an also in doing so it has to install updates for both Gnome and Unity
<Unit193> Unless you uninstall Unity, yep.
<r4y> I like being able to drag and drop icons onto the panels, desktop, and miss the applets, and I miss having more control over the colors in appearance, and miss the icon themes I have for Gnome which I didn't try. And if I use Gnome on Ubuntu 12 shut down is gone and the menu is setup a little different
<r4y> I guess that's about it for me
<r4y> The only problem I need to know the answer to for Ubuntu 10 is this:
<holstein> xfce is very gnome2 like in feel
<holstein> xubuntu is a nice emplementation of both XFCE and ubuntu i sthink
<holstein> think*
<r4y> When I play videos on the internet they skip like someone is hitting pause and play over and over, someone said it was because I installed the 3D graphics driver, but I don't know how to disable it on the fly
<r4y> She will not be using the 3D graphics driver so I hope she doesn't have this problem
<r4y> other then that Ubuntu 10 is great
<r4y> I haven't tried XFCE
<r4y> I've known about it for a long time though
<r4y> How do I disable the 3D graphics driver to only use when I feel like using it without uninstalling it?
<holstein> r4y: you can script something that swaps in a different xorg.conf
<holstein> not an easy way though.. i would try 12.04, and see if the drivers are better
<r4y> O, great
<holstein> its likely flash anyways
<r4y> I should have known
<holstein> i usually try the chrome browser.. the actual chrome browser.. since on the 32bit versions, flash is included
<r4y> Well, that means I need to study the X11 file again
<holstein> r4y: or just try 12.04
<r4y> OK, since I like Ubuntu 10 I should try chrome. I am not used to Chrome and have known about it as well. It's just that I would need to understand how to replace the add-ons I have. I remember using Chrome and not liking it but mostly because I wasn't used to it
<r4y> I like Firefox
<holstein> you can like and use what you want.. the fact is, for 10.04, and other linux/ubuntu version (32bit) chrome is the only way to have a current flash version
<holstein> i always suggest it as a troubleshooting step.. using the words "try" and "see if it helps, and go from there"
<r4y> Maybe change is tuff, but change can be a good thing. OK, TY for the input you guys have given me so far
<holstein> at least, you can stop mucking about with drivers.. and just move on to flash, or avoiding flash
<holstein> im still not suggesting you change browersers
<r4y> Ha ha, when I was told that the 3D graphics driver was the problem, I tried unstalling it and ended up uninstalling to many things, and I couldn't get back into Ubuntu, so I went through fail safe graphic barely somehow, then learned how to install all the needed packages using Snaptic Package Manager which I made a text doc ofr future reference
<holstein> !tty
<ubot2> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> that can help determine whats up... and sudo apt-get install whatever you need
<r4y> I understand that I can use both browsers if I want. I have also tried Opera but the skipping problem was still there with Opera. I should try Chrome again and see
<r4y> Give me a sec and I will drop a pastebin of the text file
<holstein> you should try, specifically, the pacakged version of flash chrome supplies.. its the only updated flash linux has access to
<holstein> im not suggesting you use chrome at all. you can install it.. test, and remove it right after, knowing that you dont need to mess with any graphics driver
<r4y> I know, that's what's great
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341828/
<r4y> I named it: re-installing needed packages
<r4y> TY for the link and info
<r4y> I should try XFCE. There is always VMWare
<r4y> TY for the other link as well on duel booting. It's good to know what Windows being installed before Ubuntu is before then the other way around because the guy working on her computer has likely already installed Windows from what I am guessing
<r4y> I meant to use the word better not before
<r4y> The second before. Well, anyways I should go, TY very much. You were helpful as always.
<Johnnybam> anyone having issues with WICD and gnome?
<kevlar_> hello, complete noob to ubuntu needing help with connecting to wireless
<kevlar_> can anyone help
<kevlar_> ?
<philinux> kevlar_: Hi
<philinux> connect wired first and see if it offers to install a driver.
<kevlar_> it doesntt
<kevlar_> it's plugged into the internet via a ethernet cable
<philinux> kevlar_: ok so net worky with wired ok
<philinux> have you updated the machine, and is the 12.04 or which
<kevlar_> yeah its working when its plugged in via a wire, and its updated to 12.04 yeah
<philinux> have u just installed it
<kevlar_> yeah to a brand new computer
<kevlar_> its custom built and has had no other os on it
<philinux> ok top right gear open system settings
<kevlar_> yeap
<kevlar_> opened
<philinux> kevlar_: on bottom row choose software sources,it takes a few seconds to open
<kevlar_> yeah
<philinux> top right additional drivers hit that tab
<kevlar_> yeah
<kevlar_> theres nothing listed
<kevlar_> its just blank and says no propriety drivers are in use
<philinux> ok is this a tower desktop machine
<kevlar_> yeah it is
<philinux> why do you need wireless?
<philinux> have you a wireless dongle or something
<kevlar_> basically i can't keep my wire connection as its a trip hazard and its not lon genough for me to pin it up again the wall
<kevlar_> and my motherboard has a inbuildt wireless adaptor
<philinux> open a terminal via ctrl alt t
<kevlar_> yeah
<philinux> type in lspci (the first letter is a lower case L
<philinux> hit the enter key
<kevlar_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller 
<philinux> kevlar_: on my laptop I;ve got a line which says 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<philinux> kevlar_: have a look in the notherboard manual and see how to activate wireless. you may need to go into the bios - not sure
<kevlar_> the problem is that I have the CD for it
<kevlar_> but it only runs on windows
<philinux> kevlar_: ubuntu has all or most drivers built into the kernel
<philinux> kevlar_: open terminal and run iwlist scan
<kevlar_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller 
<kevlar_> sorry ignore that
<kevlar_>           Cell 01 - Address: 90:01:3B:35:2C:CE                     Channel:6                     Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)                     Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm                       Encryption key:on                     ESSID:"SKY52CCD"                     Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s                               24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s                     Bit Rates:6 Mb/
<philinux> kevlar_: rigghto its scanning fine then
<philinux> ssid sky52ccd
<philinux> kevlar_: try a manual connect. Click on the network icon it's the one nect to the volume icon
<kevlar_> it recdognises it and connects to it but then the connection goes
<kevlar_> before it starts asking me for the password
<philinux> you mean when u click edit connections
<philinux> what is listed under wireless tab
<kevlar__> sorry about that
<kevlar__> took the wire out to see if the net woul dwork
<kevlar__> it was beginning to load a webpage then it disconnected
<philinux> choose edit connections and delete the entry for wireless
<philinux> kevlar__: then try to add it again
<philinux> it might be better to do it with the wired connection unplugged it should scan for the wireless auto matically
<duanedesign> also make sure 'Enable Wireless' is checked
<duanedesign> I have made that mistake
<duanedesign> :)
<kevlar__> yeah it scans for it
<kevlar__> and then asks for a password
<kevlar__> put it in
<kevlar__> never connects
<kevlar__> or it will connect after a period of time
<kevlar__> before it just disconnects again
<kevlar__> and keeps asking for a password
<kevlar__> and yeah i've enabled wireless lol
<duanedesign> this command should show you the signal strength
<duanedesign> watch -n 1 "awk 'NR==3 {print \"WiFi Signal Strength = \" \$3 \"00 %\"}''' /proc/net/wireless"
<duanedesign> sorry it is so long
<duanedesign> for comparison mine is  - WiFi Signal Strength = 62.00 %
<duanedesign> sorry philinux you were doing a great job, did not mean to hijack your thread :)
<duanedesign> hi bodhi_zazen
<philinux> duanedesign: nice mine is 70%
<philinux> kevlar__: what strength is yours ?
<kevlar__> ererm how do i find out
<philinux> kevlar__: open a terminal and copy and paste this in
<philinux> watch -n 1 "awk 'NR==3 {print \"WiFi Signal Strength = \" \$3 \"00 %\"}''' /proc/net/wireless"
<kevlar__> 29
<kevlar__> %
<philinux> kevlar__: could be that then even though u a re close to the router. You may need to experiment by changing the channel on the router
<philinux> sounds like all is well except signal strenght
<philinux> kevlar__: does  the inbuilt wireless have it's arial on the outside of the tower?
<kevlar_> sorry about that again
<kevlar_> changed the channel to 1 and then 8 and then 5
<kevlar_> made no difference
<philinux> kevlar_: I have to go out in 5 mins. you can get more help in #ubuntu or post a thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<philinux> kevlar_: have you a laptop
<kevlar_> yeah i do
<philinux> try that command from the laptop. see what signal it gets. you can see the strength as a one off from this commans
<philinux> cat /proc/net/wireless
<philinux> Mine
<philinux> cat /proc/net/wireless
<philinux> Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE
<philinux>  face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22
<philinux>  wlan0: 0000   65.  -45.  -256        0      0      0      0   4574        0
<philinux> link = 65 thats %
<kevlar_> ah my laptop isn't linux
<kevlar_> hang on
<philinux> sorry that should be quality = 65
<philinux> kevlar_: I've got to go now. good luck
<kevlar_> thank yo ufor all your help
<philinux> it sounds like a problem with the internal wirless. maybe shielding or other
<philinux> cheers bye
<Foca_> There a possibility of install JDownloader in ubuntu-server ?
<Foca_> What download manager i can use in text mode ?
<c_yan_> Hi there. Have a question about Conky on Ubuntu 12.10. Can I make changes to conky.conf? Or do I HAVE to create a conky.rc file and make changes there. If so, why?
<holstein> i would just back up the originals and play around
<holstein> i use a conky.rc...
<c_yan_> Thanks, holstein. When you say originals, do you mean conky.conf?
<holstein> c_yan_: to either
<c_yan_> Got it. I'm trying to explain how to tweak the conky set up for new users and most places suggest the conky.rc route. But if you backup conky.conf and make changes to that, it seems a little more intuitive to me. Just want to make sure I'm not missing something big.
<acolytetojippity> Greetings!  I'm having trouble installing netbeans on 12.10.  Does anyone here have ank knowledge of such things?
<polarbear> hi all
<polarbear> if i have install itunes on wine.
<polarbear> now i want to remove itunes
<polarbear> how?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-09
<anonxartos> Hello, someone here?
<anonxartos> do you can see what am i writing?
<coolbhavi> anonxartos, yes
<anonxartos> thats great, im just begging with ubuntu, im here to get some basics of security etc
<anonxartos> can u maybe help me?
<coolbhavi> anonxartos, we people are here to help :-)
<anonxartos> so tell me which packages i need to instal to get safety
<[1]DogOfWar> Hello, and HELP! I have an older system the HD is wiped and it only has a CD drive. I have DL'd the iso for 12.10 but it will not fit on a CD! What do I do?
<geirha> hum. It's designed to fit on a CD ... what's the exact size of the iso? and if possible, what's the md5sum of it
<[1]DogOfWar> No the latest ver is designed to fit a DVD!
<geirha> there are dvd images as well, yes
<[1]DogOfWar> The only iso I can find and dl from Ubuntu is for DVD....
<[1]DogOfWar> Can I stick a DVD drive on this system and get it to work or will the firmware need to be upgraded for that?
<geirha> Hm. Did they increase the size? If so, I'm sorry, I wasn't aware
<[1]DogOfWar> 771,372 KB is the size...
<[1]DogOfWar> Just a little over the size of a CD... dammit.
<geirha> Hm. Try 12.04
<[1]DogOfWar> Had not thought of that! I'll give it a look...thnx!
<geirha> It's not bleeding edge, but new enough, and it's LTS (long term support), so you don't have to upgrade until 2-3 years
<geirha> There's a new release every 6 months (april and october). To upgrade from one release to another, you have to upgrade to each intermediate release
<geirha> However, every fourth release is an LTS releases, and you can upgrade from one LTS release to the next LTS release, skipping three upgrades
<[1]DogOfWar> It's 695MB so should work! Thanks so much for the help! I'm fine with that, I got a dual proc 2.88ghz workstation with a dual vid display card for $15! I just want to make it work!
<geirha> 6.06 Dapper Drake (that one was delayed by two months, coming out in june instead of april), 8.04 Hardy Heron, 10.04 Lucid Lynx and 12.04 Precise Pangolin  are LTS releases
<[1]DogOfWar> I have fiddled around with Linux b4 but this will be my first "bath" so to speak!
<geirha> Next one will be 14.04 T... T... (the name gets decided shortly before 13.10 gets released, but it will be an adjective and animal starting with Ts)
<[1]DogOfWar> I bought an Ubuntu book with a DVD that was 10.04 but of course that would not work either!
<geirha> What happened?
<[1]DogOfWar> DVD on a CD drive....
<geirha> Ah, hehe
<geirha> Have you tried usb though?
<[1]DogOfWar> Should have bought an older book..Haha..
<[1]DogOfWar> This old pc will not boot from a USB I think...have not tried though!
<geirha> While it's old, it doesn't sounds like it predates the boot-from-USB era. You might have to enter the bios to get it to boot usb though
<[1]DogOfWar> I just booted it up to check the bios now...
<[1]DogOfWar> Nope...only choices are CD, IDE, and HD!
<geirha> With my BIOS, it will only give the option of booting from USB if a USB drive is connected
<geirha> s/my BIOS/the BIOS on this laptop/
<[1]DogOfWar> I'll look into it furthur but the cd is burning as we speak so I am a happy camper...so far!
<[1]DogOfWar> Ok...now I'm not happy again. The file just copied to the disk as an iso insteadt of being burned as an image?
<geirha> Hm. What OS are you burning it in? And with what program?
<[1]DogOfWar> Vista Home Premium...I have a "BURN" button on the toolbar...
<[1]DogOfWar> Obviously that does not understand iso files...
<geirha> Pre Windows 7 couldn't burn ISOs out of the box
<geirha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<geirha> It says DVD, but the procedure should be exactly the same for CD, as long as the iso fits on a CD
<[1]DogOfWar> I'm already Dl'ing IfraRecorder...
<[1]DogOfWar> INstalled...
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-10
<[1]DogOfWar> Bad news...still too big!
<[1]DogOfWar> I'm going to try the USB drive angle and see if it will offer to boot if one is installed...
<duanedesign> o/
<Sidewinder> Mornin' duanedesign
<duanedesign> hi
<duanedesign> how is Sidewinder today?
<Sidewinder> Just fine, thank you; and you?
<duanedesign> I am doing good
<duanedesign> Sidewinder: forget my poor memory. You been hanging in the channel long?
<Sidewinder> A couple of years or so, I guess; I'm not exceedingly active, nor exceedingly knowledgeable,  but I do like to give back to the community when I'm able.. :)
<duanedesign> that is awesome
<duanedesign> Sidewinder: that is what it is all about giving back when you can
<duanedesign> Sidewinder: this channel needs plenty of helpers
<smartboyhw> Sidewinder, wow
<duanedesign> even if you do not know the answer get used to using google and finding answrs on the ubuntuforums, AskUbuntu, linux queations,org, etc
<duanedesign> oh and the wiki is a good resource. Also a great way to contribute (update articles, create new ones)
<duanedesign> Sidewinder: sorry if i am filling you w/ knowledge you already know
<duanedesign> Sidewinder: we would also love to have yo on our 'oficial' team Ubuntu Beginners Team
<Sidewinder> BRB, phone..
<duanedesign> kk
<Sidewinder> Back.. :)
<Sidewinder> And yes, duanedesign, I am aware and have used most of the resources that you've kindly listed, above. My main limitation is the fact that my main machine is somewhat of an "antique", {Dell Dimension 4550, circa anout 2003} and is currently maxed out in terms of RAM, video RAM, single processor, etc. I there fore an still running 10.04; am totally satisfied with it but also, realize that I've only got about 5 months to 12.04.
<Sidewinder> I am running 12.04 on my other machine, about a foot and a half, to my left. ;-)
<duanedesign> :)
<Sidewinder> The upshot of all of that is that I'm much more of an "expert", {if I may be so bold as to use that moniker, heh,} with 10.04 and most folks are not using that version anymore so there few questions regarding it. I do assist when and where I can, though. ;-)
<Sidewinder> I am currently in the process of learning everything that I can regarding openVPN; I'm hoping to install it in the next few days and pray that it's not to difficult to configure and get up and running. I am aware that there is an #openvpn channel, but it doesn't seem to be too terribly active. Hopefully I won't need it. :)
<Sidewinder> I'm currently on a home network with the rest of my family; unfortunately, they're all windows folks although I have managed to get my youngest son {21} to at least try ubuntu..
<Sidewinder> He likes it but still uses "7" as his primary OS; nor does he live at home, he's off at college.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-11
<eager> hi all, I'd like to get rid of all chinese locale
<eager> where can I erase CHINESE locale's dictionaries?
<eager> keyboard layout settings is buggy (12.04), but as a workaround I'd like to purge chinese dictionaries, so that it falls back to English
<eager> that's how I figure
<eager> I'm fighting with it for 4 days now, it's a known bug on 12.04... chinese labels show up in the most important places...
<eager> please?
